# Tip of the Day



## franca

Open Internet Explorer in kiosk mode.

A friend wanted Internet Explorer to open in Kiosk mode. In this view, there is nothing at the top, and nothing at the bottom. No toolbars, no taskbar. Nothing.

Well, you can set that up automatically. You can use the current icon, or create a new one. I recommend the latter, so you're not locked into Kiosk mode.

Start by right-clicking an empty area on the desktop. Select New>>Shortcut. In the box, enter "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE" -k. Name it IE Kiosk.

Of course, there are no navigation buttons. So you have to substitute keystrokes. For instance, there is no Back button. But you can use the Backspace key. There's no Forward button, either. So you use Alt+Right Arrow. And to close the window? Click Ctrl+W.

Click here for Microsoft's list of keyboard shortcuts

http://www.microsoft.com/enable/products/keyboard.aspx

From Kim Komando.


----------



## smooth

Really cool tip :up:

It's also good to know the shortcut keys for the programs. :up: I get so attached to my mouse, and clicking everywhere, it's good to have a place to go to find out some ways of doing things without the mouse. :up:


----------



## knight_47

Woah that's awesome. Now I now how they do it in the stores! Thanks.


----------



## Jimmy444

WOW Thats a great thing..................does this work with other applications??


----------



## mike5532g

Cool tip, sure makes my 15" crt seem alot bigger.


----------



## franca

I like to take notes when I'm reading. But, since I do a lot of reading online, I don't take notes on paper. That's so low-tech!

Instead, I copy from my Web browser and paste it into another document. That way, I can refer to what I've read whenever I need.

But when you copy from your browser, you'll get all kinds of strange formatting. There are ways around that. Unfortunately, they're cumbersome, too. So I use Snippy.

When you select a portion of a Web page (or other document), it's copied to the Clipboard as an image. You can paste it into a document or save it as an individual file.

I do have one complaint about Snippy: It only works on one of my monitors. But that's just a minor inconvenience. I'm sure you'll find this free program as handy as I did!

http://www.bhelpuri.net/Snippy/default.htm

From Kim komando...


----------



## linskyjack

Dumb question---how do you get out of Kiosk mode?


----------



## Jimmy444

may be by removing "-k"


----------



## gurutech

Ctrl-w


----------



## hewee

You can always look for the printer view option on a web page and that can help clean up lots of added junk.
Also go up to file, save-as and then pick from the dropdown for file type .txt. 
Sometimes it still will not save right if you do not add .txt to the file name.

Then frank your talking about Snippy saving a page as a image. 
Well I think FastStone Capture would be even better.
http://www.faststone.org/FSCaptureDetail.htm

It has more opens and it lets you copy the whole web page that you have to scroll down to see. 
You need to be at the top of the page to get the whole page because when you use the scroll to Capture web pages it starts from where ever you at on the page and then scrolls down.

There is a Portable (no installation needed) version there also so check it out.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

another tip.... 

When deleting more than one song/move/pic/file, you canselect one the hold down the DELETE button it will run throught all the songs and delete them with a fast speed:up: , then remove the songs from the recycle bin 


South


----------



## franca

How to better navigate your iPod.

Click Here


----------



## franca

Computer attackers are more focused these days. They're targeting individual businesses, rather than spreading viruses around the world. These targeted attacks are much more dangerous.

Virus writers historically were hobbyists out to prove themselves. Worms and viruses were designed to spread as much as possible. Many made headlines.

In contrast, recent small-scale attacks seek to avoid attention. The motivation nowadays is to gain company information for profit.

Most of these attacks are launched through e-mail. They are sent to particular companies or even just one person. The focus allows hackers to research their victims thoroughly. Targeted messages can fool even cautious employees.

Many company Web sites have plenty of information for targeted attacks. The typical contact page lists names and e-mail addresses for departments like sales, support and human resources. The information can lend an air of trust or urgency to a harmful e-mail attachment.

I've already seen these attacks in my own inbox. The last was a résumé attachment that looked like a referral. The e-mail was well written. It included a position we have open. And it mentioned someone at the office as a referral.

The attached Word document was actually a Trojan horse. Fortunately, I spotted problems in the file's name. But future attacks will no doubt be even better crafted.

Antivirus programs aren't well suited to customized threats. They're designed to catch malware sent blindly to thousands of recipients.

Security firms analyze growing threats to determine virus signatures (identifying features). The signatures are released as updates to antivirus programs. Isolated attacks may remain undiscovered far longer than widespread threats. That's more time to siphon a company's employee or customer data.

Stop spies before they get in

To prevent targeted attacks from infiltrating your workplace, always be skeptical. Almost any e-mail message bearing attachments is suspect. Here are three telltale signs of a possible threat:

1. An unexpected e-mail attachment
Be wary of any e-mail attachment you never requested. And don't trust the return name or address. Those can be easily forged. Your best bet is to verify with the sender by phone.

2. Deceptive file names
It used to be that you could spot a trick e-mail by its poor grammar. Today, many attacks are professional and well written. But sometimes you can still catch deceptive attachments by the file name.

By default, Windows hides file extensions like .doc (Word) or .xls (Excel). This is good for simplicity, but bad for security. Viruses could bear names such as "memo.doc.exe." Windows hides the true file extension, leaving the appearance of a Word file.

You can force Windows to always show file extensions. Click Start>>Control Panel. Double-click Folder Options. Select the View tab. Clear the checkbox labeled "Hide extensions for known file types." Then click OK.

Be aware that inspecting file names is not a fail-safe method. A legitimate Word document could nevertheless include a harmful macro. However, a tricky file name should be your cue to avoid the attachment and delete the e-mail.

3. Embedded links
Though not as direct as attachments, links in e-mail can be just as harmful. A deceptive link could whisk you to a fake login or company IT support page. Even your workplace e-mail password opens the door to insider information and contacts for further attacks.

Deceptive e-mail links and look-alike Web pages are the tools of phishing. You can find ways to spot bad links in my tip on avoiding phishing scams... http://www.komando.com/tips/index.aspx?id=355

All of these problems can be addressed by verifying with the sender. Determine over the phone or via e-mail whether the person indeed sent the attachment or link.

Though e-mail is commonly used, it's not the only avenue of attack. Instant messaging (IM) also is used to trick employees into opening the company's network. Like e-mail, IM programs allow file attachments and links.

As with e-mail, verify any files or links sent your way. Don't ask over IM, as you may be dealing with an impostor. A quick phone call to the sender will suffice.


----------



## Jimmy444

Hmmm.......This Information is Really Useful, specially the *.doc.exe one. Keep It Up:up:


----------



## franca

Last weekend, a caller asked me about software to help those who are color-blind better navigate the Web. I told him about a few programs. And Karen in Columbia Station, OH, wants to help her brother, who is visually impaired, use the Web.

As you may know, I myself am visually impaired. I have very limited vision in my right eye. So I understand the problem.

First, let's start with color blindness. eyePilot is a program that is designed to help viewers distinguish between colors on the screen. Click an element on the screen. Then, everything that is a different color is grayed out. It makes things much easier. It runs $34 for Windows or Mac. Plus, you can try it before you buy it.

http://www.colorhelper.com/

Now, for people who have difficulty seeing anything, there are a few options. First, there's a toolbar you can download from big.com. It only works with Internet Explorer. But it gives you three levels of magnification while you're surfing the net, and it's free.

http://www.big.com/

Of course, Windows also has its own built-in magnifier. You can find information on using it at my site.

http://www.komando.com/tips/index.aspx?id=993

And I have a really in-depth tip on how to use Window's other built-in tools to make the screen easier to read on my site.

http://www.komando.com/tips/index.aspx?id=334

And, my site itself is equipped with a navigation page designed for the visually impaired.

http://www.komando.com/text_link.html

From Kim Komando...


----------



## aarhus2004

hewee said:


> Then frank your talking about Snippy saving a page as a image.
> Well I think FastStone Capture would be even better.
> http://www.faststone.org/FSCaptureDetail.htm


*"Due to some technical issues, our website is temporarily closed.

We will do our best to reopen it as soon as possible.

Sorry for the inconvenience!"*

Ouch.

Ben.


----------



## hewee

aarhus2004,

Maybe they just need your money.


----------



## franca

Brent in Kearns, UT, wrote in to ask about resizing photographs. He participates in online forums and wants to create an avatar. It needs to be about 80 by 80 pixels.

Let me start by explaining avatars. These are small images that people attach to their posts on forums. They are intended to represent the person making the post. If you've ever visited a forum, you've seen them, even if you didn't know their technical name.

So, Brent, it is fairly easy to resize a photo to these dimensions. I'll use the free IrfanView to explain how to do it. If you don't have it, you can download it from my Web site.

IrfanView

First, open IrfanView. Then click File>>Open. Browse to your photo, select it and click Open. Before you do anything else, I would save a copy. That way you won't destroy the original. Click File>>Save As. Type a new name and click Save.

Next, click Image>>Resize/Resample. In the bottom of the dialog box, you want to deselect "Preserve aspect ratio" unless the image is a perfect square. Next, In the Set new size section, enter 80 for both width and height. Make sure pixels is selected beside Units. Finally, click OK. Now, click File>>Save. Name your file and click Save.

Speaking of using the free IrfanView, you can also use it to:

http://www.komando.com/tips/index.aspx?id=1947

http://www.komando.com/tips/index.aspx?id=157

http://www.komando.com/tips/index.aspx?id=1053

From Kim Komando.


----------



## knight_47

franca said:


> Brent in Kearns, UT, wrote in to ask about resizing photographs. He participates in online forums and wants to create an avatar. It needs to be about 80 by 80 pixels.
> 
> Let me start by explaining avatars. These are small images that people attach to their posts on forums. They are intended to represent the person making the post. If you've ever visited a forum, you've seen them, even if you didn't know their technical name.
> 
> So, Brent, it is fairly easy to resize a photo to these dimensions. I'll use the free IrfanView to explain how to do it. If you don't have it, you can download it from my Web site.
> 
> IrfanView
> 
> First, open IrfanView. Then click File>>Open. Browse to your photo, select it and click Open. Before you do anything else, I would save a copy. That way you won't destroy the original. Click File>>Save As. Type a new name and click Save.
> 
> Next, click Image>>Resize/Resample. In the bottom of the dialog box, you want to deselect "Preserve aspect ratio" unless the image is a perfect square. Next, In the Set new size section, enter 80 for both width and height. Make sure pixels is selected beside Units. Finally, click OK. Now, click File>>Save. Name your file and click Save.
> 
> Speaking of using the free IrfanView, you can also use it to:
> 
> http://www.komando.com/tips/index.aspx?id=1947
> 
> http://www.komando.com/tips/index.aspx?id=157
> 
> http://www.komando.com/tips/index.aspx?id=1053
> 
> From Kim Komando.


Or you can do it without downloading any programs, online!

www.knight47.com/resize.php


----------



## franca

knight_47 said:


> Or you can do it without downloading any programs, online!
> 
> www.knight47.com/resize.php


I Like It !!!!!.......:up:


----------



## | ice |

nice tip, i also found out soemthing simmalar to that. hit f11 and it will take away some of the stuff at the bottom and for the top it just leaves you the adress bar


----------



## KMW

does too, thanks ice :up:

more than that, move the curser up to the top of the screen and the toolbar pops down so one can still use it


----------



## franca

Best comparison site......... Sharky Extreme

Click here


----------



## franca

11/7/2006

Q. Hi Kim! I just built an XP 64-bit machine. I tried to install AVG antivirus, but the free version doesn't support 64-bit Windows. I have the XP 64-bit 180-day trial software loaded and don't want to pay a lot for antivirus. Do you have any suggestions for inexpensive antivirus programs?

A. Hmmm, it sounds like you're on the cutting-edge of technology. Fortunately, things are finally catching up with you.

Windows XP x64 (the 64-bit version of Windows) has been available for some time. And software manufacturers are beginning to port software to it.

However, we have not reached perfection. I've cautioned readers in the past about upgrading to the 64-bit version of Windows. Many 32-bit programs don't work properly on it. Some peripherals, such as video, audio and networking cards, also may not work.

Security programs are especially problematic. They must be written specifically for 64-bit Windows. And security programs are the main reason I tell people to hold off on upgrading to 64-bit windows.

So on to your question. According to AVG, the latest free version, 7.1.405, does indeed support 64-bit Windows.

I've not known anyone who installed AVG antivirus on 64-bit Windows. But I've seen many complaints about the process on the Web. So you're not alone.

However, avast!, another free antivirus program, also supports 64-bit Windows. One of my employees uses it and has had no problems. I am confident in offering it as an alternative. You'll find a link to it in my Downloads section.

So, you can get antivirus protection on your computer without having to spend a dime.

However, don't forget about other security software. There are a few anti-spyware products that will help you. First, there's the free version of Ad-Aware. It works under Windows x64. You can download it from my site.

There's also Spybot-Search & Destroy. It will work under Windows x64. However, it's still in testing. Microsoft's Windows Defender is still being tested, as well. But the latest version supports 64-bit Windows.

The biggest problem is finding a firewall. Windows has a firewall built-in. However it is weak.

The Windows firewall will hide your computer on the Internet. However, it doesn't block outbound transmissions. If malware gets on your machine, it can communicate with another computer.

I frequently recommend ZoneAlarm as a free firewall. It blocks both incoming and outgoing transmissions. However, it does not support 64-bit Windows. It currently has a 64-bit version in the testing stages. However, I'd recommend that only for advanced users.

ZoneAlarm recommends that people who install the software know how to edit their Registry. Users are also warned to expect the blue screen of death. Yikes! Most people will want to avoid this.

However, by year's end, ZoneAlarm should have a free version of its firewall that supports Windows XP x64.

There is one free firewall that runs under Windows x64. It is called GhostWall. I have no experience with it, so I can't offer an opinion on it. However, it has received positive reviews in online forums.

There is also another option: You can pay for a firewall. Tiny Software makes Tiny Software Firewall 64. It sells for $99.

From Kim Komando..


----------



## franca

I wrote a tip in last weekend's newsletter about the lifespan of USB flash drives. In passing, I mentioned that these drives are a better option than CD-Rs or DVD-Rs. I went on to say that CDs and DVDs you create in your home computer aren't always reliable.

This comment generated a lot of response from my readers. So, let me explain further.

Here's the problem: Recordable CDs and DVDs contain a layer of dye. A laser in the CD/DVD drive burns the dye. This creates the necessary 1's and 0's. Manufacturers claim a long lifespan for these discs. But I've had discs fail after a year or two.

Further, the plastic surface is easily scratched, which can lead to reading errors. So my recommendation: If you create CDs/DVDs on your computer, store them carefully. And don't skimp; buy name brand discs.

Let me clarify one last thing: Read-only CDs or DVDs, such as my books, generally are not burned. Rather, they are molded; they last much longer. I have never had problems with my books.

I have more information about media storage on my site. Check the links below.

Having problems with burned CDs?

If you have pictures on CD or DVD, read my tip on preserving images.

If you prefer thumb drives, here's a free program to manage your thumb drives.

From Kim Komando.


----------



## knight_47

Wait, franka, are you Kim Komando?


----------



## hewee

No frank just fell in love with Kim Komando.


----------



## rameam

Tips! Tips! We need tips! Not love stories. LOL


----------



## Jimmy444

Hey Lets Dont Make Her Angry Anyways [] . who vud reply the problems if she is not here


----------



## franca

hewee said:


> No frank just fell in love with Kim Komando.


:up: ..


----------



## franca

knight_47 said:


> Wait, franka, are you Kim Komando?


----------



## knight_47

franca said:


>


Opps, I thought you were because you always singed her name in your posts, I thought you were signing your own, then one day I actually read the signature.


----------



## hewee

franca said:


> :up: ..


Yes I know how you feel.


----------



## katonca

Frank, komando is a great looking site. Very sharp


----------



## hewee

katonca said:


> Frank, komando is a great looking site. Very sharp


But komando is better looking then her site.


----------



## knight_47

hewee said:


> But komando is better looking then her site.


Haha, you guys are funny!


----------



## hewee

He hee


----------



## franca

It's easy with Google........Click Here

Also ...... Panoramas are cool, but... Click Here


----------



## franca

Get your game on with a dual-monitor setup.............Here


----------



## franca

No longer are we limited to recording to TiVO, we now have more flexibility. Record to your laptop and your home computer simply and easily.

Mac Users: Here  And Here 

PC users: Here


----------



## franca

Creating photo DVDs for standalone players..

Click Here


----------



## franca

Pando is a free software application that lets users send and receive files and folders of any size (up to 1 GB) with their existing e-mail address. Yaron Samid, VP of Products, demonstrated how the underlying BitTorrent technology results in incredibly fast uploads and downloads. In addition, Yaron showed off the drag, drop and send functionality inherent in the application, and even the available plug-ins, including one for Microsoft Outlook. If you'd like to try Pando for yourself, please visit www.pando.com. And thanks for sharing.


----------



## franca

When you burn a CD on your computer, many programs ask if you want to finalize it. Or, when you click to record a CD, you might be given the option of writing and finalizing the CD.

Finalizing writes extra data to the disc so it can be played in standalone players. It helps the players understand what is on the CD.

So, you may or may not want to finalize your CDs. If you're creating music CDs for your car, finalize them. But, if you're putting data on a CD and it isn't full, you may not want to finalize it.


----------



## knight_47

franca said:


> When you burn a CD on your computer, many programs ask if you want to finalize it. Or, when you click to record a CD, you might be given the option of writing and finalizing the CD.
> 
> Finalizing writes extra data to the disc so it can be played in standalone players. It helps the players understand what is on the CD.
> 
> So, you may or may not want to finalize your CDs. If you're creating music CDs for your car, finalize them. But, if you're putting data on a CD and it isn't full, you may not want to finalize it.


I've always wondered what that was, thanks for the tip franca.


----------



## franca

knight_47 said:


> I've always wondered what that was, thanks for the tip franca.


Your very welcome.......:up:


----------



## franca

Most of us have wanted to download an online video at one time or another, but when its Flash, we run into a block. YouTube, for example, is one of the most popular sites on the Internet, but they keep everything locked away behind Flash. Using a two-step process, you can grab and convert Flash video.

Step 1: Grab and Download the Video
https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2390/ Video Downloader is a Firefox extension. When you see a video you want, let the whole video download, then click on the extension icon on the bottom right hand corner. Follow the directions to download the video. If you dont use Firefox, or dont want to install an extension, http://www.keepvid.com KeepVid.com is a Web site that does the same thing. Copy the link where the video is stored and follow the directions to download.

Step 2: Converting from Flash
On a Mac: http://www.isquint.com/ iSquint is a free iPod conversion application. All you do is drag the file in, make sure your settings are correct, and youve got an iPod-ready format.

On a PC:/i> www.nullriver.com/index/products/moviepod MoviePod does the same thing for both Mac and Windows. It costs $10.


----------



## franca

Using public computers to shop


----------



## franca

Recovering images from a formatted memory card


----------



## dr911

franca said:


> Using public computers to shop





franca said:


> Recovering images from a formatted memory card


Both links are to the same page......franca.


----------



## franca

Sorry about that......this should be OK now.......

Using public computers'

http://www.komando.com/tips/index.aspx?id=2642

Recovering images from a formatted memory card..

http://www.komando.com/tips/index.aspx?id=2376


----------



## franca

Video games and computer games can be a lot of fun. They sure do get your adrenaline flowing!

But sometimes, I prefer a good brain teaser to a video game. Word games are among my favorite puzzles.

That's why I like AskOxford. It features crosswords, hangman and other fun word games. You could spend all day on this site!

Now, some of the games are more difficult than they seem. But once you're at them for a while, you'll notice your skills improving. But that's what word games are all about, right?

www.askoxford.com


----------



## franca

John in Salt Lake City just got back from a week-long family vacation in the Florida Keys. He has hours of video. He's looking for a fast and easy way to share it.

It used to be that you'd gather around the slide projector and watch the photos together. But that's changed.

You can burn DVDs to share with others, but that's time-consuming. I'd use a video-sharing site. It's fast and easy. I have a tip on that. Just be careful about some of these sites - kids should be monitored if they visit them.

If you don't like the idea of that, try FolderShare. You simply put the video on your computer. Then your friends and family can access the videos from your computer. It's pretty nifty.

If you have a video iPod, you can also put the videos on that. Then, take it with you when you visit friends or family. The iPod will connect to their TV set for easy viewing. If you need software to convert the video for the iPod, I have a download that will help.


----------



## Deke40

I am close to buying a new pc and will have to leave my old W98SE. I was wondering if these two tricks will work on an XP system.

==========================================================

Protecting Yourself From Stray Reg File

http://www.wugnet.com/tips/display.asp?ID=11

From time to time, you often find REG files with programs. The problem is, once you double-click a REG file, its contents get placed into the Registry. Sure, you get a dialog box that tells you the file has been entered into the Registry, but it tells you it has--it doesn't ask if that's what you want. Here's a way you can make sure that REG file contents don't accidentally get loaded into your Registry.

To prevent REG files from changing the Registry on a double-click, open My Computer and choose View, Options. When the Options dialog box opens, click the File Types tab and then scroll to Registration Entries and select it. Now, click Edit. In the Actions list, select Edit and click Set Default. Now click Close and back in the Options dialog box, click Close again.

From now on, when you double-click a REG file, it will open in Notepad. When you want to use the file to modify your Registry, right-click its icon and choose Merge.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Change Default Of "Open With" Box To Unchecked

UNCHECK OPEN WITH

"This tweak permanently unchecks the "Always use this program to open this file type" checkbox on the "Open With" dialog
box, when opening a non-associated file type. Run Regedit and go to:

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Unknown\shell\openas\command

Add %2 to the current "Default" value as shown here:

C:\WINDOWS\Rundll32.exe Shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1 %2

Close Regedit and press F5 to refresh the Desktop."

If you have a problem associating a file after this tweak go to this link for important info:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=85508&page=1&pp=15&highlight=change+file (#8 and #14 Response)


----------



## franca

Want to switch from Internet Explorer to Firefox. are concerned about security. and are not sure how to make the change.

For starters, you should Mozilla's Firefox. It's free.

When you download, IE will ask what to do with the program. Select Save. Then use the dialog box to choose a location for the file. The Desktop is a good place to save it.

After the installation program has been saved, you can install Firefox. In the Download Complete box, click Run. Or, you can double-click the file on the Desktop.

The program will walk you through the installation process. It should ask you if you want it to be your default browser. You should make it your default. But, you can always set Firefox as your default later.

Once the installation is done, you can start using Firefox. It works a lot like IE.

You can add features to Firefox with extensions. http://www.komando.com/tips/index.aspx?id=1164, read the tip on this Web site. also links to some of my favorite extensions,http://www.komando.com/tips/index.aspx?id=1165 along with more tips for working with Firefox.

Now, you might think you need to uninstall Internet Explorer. Don't even try - it is virtually impossible. Besides, sometimes IE is required for certain sites.


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> ....Don't even try - it is virtually impossible. Besides, sometimes IE is required for certain sites.


Keyword: virtually.  I managed to remove it on an old ME machine.  :up:

You can also import your IE or Opera Options, Bookmarks, History, Passwords and other data into Firefox by going to File > Import and selecting the browser you previously used. :up:


----------



## Fidelista

Something I find handy--IE TAB. A icon is placed on bar which allows you to easily switch from Firefox to IE , and back again. Should you want or need to view a page in IE--its fast and easy. 
I use it with FF-2.  >f. 
https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/1419/


----------



## mom2inky

try paint.net versus irfan view; haven't learned it all yet but it looks cool!


----------



## franca

Keep, share and discover all your favorite things. This is the "classic" official extension for del.icio.us, updated to work with Firefox 2.0.

https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/1532/


----------



## franca

How to convert photo files to bitmaps...

http://www.komando.com/tips/


----------



## hewee

Hey franca you have Kim Komando desktop and screen saver on your PC too? 

http://www.komando.com/downloads/fun.aspx


----------



## knight_47

hewee said:


> Hey franca you have Kim Komando desktop and screen saver on your PC too?
> 
> http://www.komando.com/downloads/fun.aspx


----------



## franca

knight_47 said:


>


:up:


----------



## franca

Importing contacts into Yahoo!

http://www.komando.com/tips/


----------



## franca

Can a flash drive carry viruses?

http://www.komando.com/tips/


----------



## knight_47

How to browse the internet ad free! A tutorial made by me! (hey, that rhymes )


----------



## hewee

*Cheap Wi-Fi booster that works*

This is something a friend did that works.



> I finally googled wi-fi antenna booster and came up with this http://www.instructables.com/id/E8NV19KY8DEQZJI5IF/?ALLSTEPS since I already had a Belkins USB adapter, I stopped by wal-mart on the way home and bought a three dollar 8" strainer and came home and hooked it up as shown on the website...... ohmy.gif ohmy.gif ..... The Signal went from spotty at 35% signal and 2 Mbps to 55% signal and 11 mbps ....quite a diference...I rechecked several times, and the speeds were consistant....amazing


----------



## franca

The truth about Internet cookies..

http://www.komando.com/tips/


----------



## knight_47

hewee said:


> *Cheap Wi-Fi booster that works*
> 
> This is something a friend did that works.


that's so cool. i've got to try that, i can't believe it's so easy! thanks again.


----------



## hewee

Does seem to be cool knight_47. Your welcome too.


----------



## franca

Get rid of Google's search history

http://www.komando.com/tips/


----------



## plschwartz

Amazon has a little publicized 30 drice guarantee on their own price. They will in that time refund the difference if the price drops.
Dial 1-800-201-7575, ext. 7 
from Slate magizine http://www.slate.com/id/2156900/?nav=ais


----------



## buf

Increase The Font Size On A Web Page (from Smart Computing)


You can increase the size of the text by opening Internet Explorers (IE) View menu, selecting Text Size, and choosing the most suitable size for you. Better yet, you can add a Size button to your IE toolbar so that you can resize the text on a Web page with just a couple of clicks. To add a Size button, open IEs View menu, select Toolbars, and click Customize. When the Customize Toolbar dialog box opens, select Size from the Available Toolbar Buttons list, click the Add button, and then click Close. You should now see a Size button on your main IE toolbar. Now, whenever you open a Web page with small text, all you have to do is click the Size button and select the best text size from its drop-down menu. Although there are some Web sites designed to prevent visitors from changing the size of their fonts, this tip still works for many of them. (Keep in mind that some 'text' items are really graphics. Those cannot be resized in this manner.)


----------



## rameam

Internet Explorer? What's that?


----------



## knight_47

rameam said:


> Internet Explorer? What's that?


The default internet browser that comes with Windows.

Mac user??


----------



## ferrija1

knight_47 said:


> The default internet browser that comes with Windows.


It's a 100% free virus downloader with stupidity included! :up:

Just, kidding, it's a decent browser but there are better ones.....


----------



## franca

VideoDownloader (Firefox)

If you're looking to download videos from Youtube, Google, Metacafe, iFilm, Dailymotion, and many more video sites, you will love this Firefox extension. It will allow you to easily save most embedded objects on a webpage (movies, mp3s, flash, QuickTime, etc).

Once you download VideoDownloader, it sits as an icon on the status bar at the bottom of your Firefox window. When you're on a page with an embedded video, simply click the icon and download the video you are watching. It's that easy!

https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2390/


----------



## Fidelista

Regarding the VideoDownloader {Firefox}>>> Does anyone have any experiece with this ????>>>
http://clipnabber.com/
Was thinking about trying one , but I like to use caution. >f


----------



## ferrija1

Fidelista said:


> Does anyone have any experiece with this ????


Look at the comments on the plug-in page, it looks like it's good.


----------



## RSM123

Loads of links here to a wide range of free programs :

http://www.winaddons.com/top-300-freeware-software/

Please note, this site was something I came across a few days ago - in that time it has been down due to 'Internal Server Error 500' on a couple of occasions for some reason. Though it is still active, and there are things there for many people.

Cheers.


----------



## RSM123

franca said:


> VideoDownloader (Firefox)
> 
> If you're looking to download videos from Youtube, Google, Metacafe, iFilm, Dailymotion, and many more video sites, you will love this Firefox extension. It will allow you to easily save most embedded objects on a webpage (movies, mp3s, flash, QuickTime, etc).
> 
> Once you download VideoDownloader, it sits as an icon on the status bar at the bottom of your Firefox window. When you're on a page with an embedded video, simply click the icon and download the video you are watching. It's that easy!
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2390/


Just as an observation, some people who've had problems trying to get Youtube or other vids to work offline ... install this :

Kazaalite Codecs ( latest version Jan 07 )

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Codec_Pack.htm

Once done, reboot.

You can play them with Win Media Classic, or whichever other comparable program you choose.


----------



## ferrija1

Freeware from Microsoft (be careful....... )

http://bhandler.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!70F64BC910C9F7F3!1231.entry


----------



## RSM123

http://lists.thedatalist.com/


----------



## ferrija1

RSM123 said:


> http://lists.thedatalist.com/


Also, http://www.listible.com/


----------



## franca

Special tips to help you streamline and customize Windows Vista.

Windows Vista offers loads of new fun options but there's some hidden tips and tricks you should know

1. If the new User Access Control is driving you buggy, then turn it off. Click Start then type msconfig and click the new Tools menu and scroll down and turn it off in the list. You'll need to reboot.

2. Run as Administrator - some software won't install, even if you are logged in as an administraTor, right click on the setup file and choose Run as an Administrator.

3. Edit your startup applications with Windows Defender. Start Windows Defender and click Tools and then Software Explorer and then remove or disable programs you don't want to run at start up or remove programs from memory

4. In the Network and Sharing menu click Custiomize next to the network and choose Public to make your system more secure if yuo are on public Wi-fi or if you wireless network is not secred with WEP or WPA. Make it Private if you want you computer to be auto discoverable which means it is friendly to queries about what it is on your network and makes file sharing much easier.

5. Shift and right click on a folder or any program icon adds Copy as path and Open command window here to the menu.

6. Keyboard short cut secret: From left to right assign the icons on your QuickLaunch bar a number. To launch each one hold down the Windows logo key and the number of position of the application. So if you have Firefox then Word then Windows Media player then Windows key and 1 will launch Firefox. Windows key and 2 will launch Word and so on.


----------



## hewee

franca,

The *User Account Control (UAC)* is best left on so read link below to find out more.

See the When you get your Vista, I hope you will not turn off UAC thread for more info.


----------



## franca

hewee said:


> franca,
> 
> The *User Account Control (UAC)* is best left on so read link below to find out more.
> 
> See the When you get your Vista, I hope you will not turn off UAC thread for more info.


Thanks H........:up:


----------



## hewee

Your welcome franca


----------



## franca

Fidelista said:


> Regarding the VideoDownloader {Firefox}>>> Does anyone have any experiece with this ????>>>
> http://clipnabber.com/
> Was thinking about trying one , but I like to use caution. >f


I use it all the time, what would you like to know ?.......


----------



## franca

RSM123 said:


> Just as an observation, some people who've had problems trying to get Youtube or other vids to work offline ...
> 
> You need to change the file to flv and download an flv player.....


----------



## knight_47

Or if you want it an .avi file, you can rename it to .avi, and view it with VLC Player.

http://www.videolan.org/


----------



## franca

Q. How can Favorites in Internet Explorer be alphabetized? I've got many lumps of folders scattered among many individual links. I want to have all the folders alphabetized in one section and the links in another.

A. Internet Explorer simply adds new Favorites to the end of the list. Over time, you can easily end up with a mess. However, the mess is easy to clean up in Internet Explorer 5 and 6.

To start, open Internet Explorer. Click Favorites in the main menu (the menu that also includes File, Edit and View). Right-click any Favorite in the list and select "Sort by Name." Internet Explorer will alphabetize the Favorites, listing folders first.

However, Internet Explorer does not automatically sort Favorites inside folders. To alphabetize a list within a folder, first click Favorites from the main menu. Point to a folder until it shows its contents. Then right-click anything in the folder's list. Select "Sort by Name."

You'll have to alphabetize the contents of each folder individually.

This method works only from Internet Explorer's main menu. The Favorites button, which shows your list in a sidebar, does not offer the "Sort by Name" option.

The same trick works on the All Programs list in Windows' Start menu. It's handy if your program list takes up most of the screen as mine does.

By the way, you can switch to the more secure Firefox browser and take all of your Favorites with you. My tip on switching to Firefox gives the steps. In Firefox, Favorites are called Bookmarks. Firefox organizes them much like Internet Explorer and has the "Sort by Name" feature. It also allows you to search your Bookmarks by keyword.


----------



## franca

the consumer launch of Windows Vista...the next generation of Microsoft's operating system that runs on 95% of the world's computer.

Do you need the upgrade? The short answer is "NO".

Will you have a choice if you buy a new computer? No, unless you choose to buy an Apple computer.

Is the new Windows Vista that much better than Windows XP? No. In fact there are very few new features in Windows Vista. The only feature that has been added that has some value is the Instant Search built in to the operating system. This allows you to search for documents or programs from almost any screen on your computer. Interesting fact, however, is that this is possible now with tools like Google Desktop Search, Yahoo Desktop Search, and Microsoft's own Live Search for Windows XP. Other than that, much of Windows Vista is more aesthetics and visual fluff than actual usability and productivity.


----------



## shebe

If you want details about the inner workings of your PC or for the novice who doesn't know which Bios or Motherboard is installed this tells all. Not sure if anyone recommend this one yet: I think it's nickname is, "Sandra."
http://www.sisoftware.net/


----------



## Danyo

The freeware version of Sandra is at this link:

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=4664


----------



## franca

Q. Did you notice that you must purchase a codec to play DVDs in Windows Vista Enterprise? I understand there are two Vista versions that include codecs. I thought Enterprise edition is the top-of-the-line version. I don't want to have to buy more software. How can I play DVDs on my computer?

A. First off, Enterprise is not the top-of-the-line version. Ultimate is, well, the ultimate version of Vista. It includes the features found in Enterprise and Home Premium.

Home Basic and Home Premium are geared toward home users. Business and Enterprise are aimed at business users. Ultimate is suitable for both home and business. All include Windows Media Player.

In order to play DVDs using Windows Media Player, you need the correct codec. Codec is short for compressor/decompressor.

Vista Home Premium and Ultimate include a codec. With other Vista versions, you need to find one. People encountered this same problem in earlier versions of Windows.

As you noticed, vendors are happy to sell you a codec. But youll have to shell out $15 or $20.

Many manufacturers supply a DVD codec with their DVD drives. But Vista Enterprise requires a clean installation. So anything on the computer, including the codec, would have been erased. You could re-install the codec if you still have the DVD software. The manufacturer also may have the codec on its site. Both assume the codec works on Vista.

Additionally, you may find a free codec on the Internet. But this isnt the most desirable route. Youll come across sites that could install malware.

Microsoft advises against installing codecs that arent listed on WMPlugins.com. They could cause problems with Windows Media Player.

I recommend downloading a program that has codecs built in. Players that handle DVDs include VLC Media Player and Media Player Classic. Both are free.

If you download one of these programs, youll have to use it to watch DVDs. But you might prefer that to spending money on a codec.


----------



## franca

Auto Reboot Remover (Windows, Mac)

Windows is a little bit of a nag when it comes to restarting your machine after you have applied a security update. I cant tell you the amount of times I have been in the middle of a game or writing an article when that little box comes up saying the machine will reboot in 5 min unless you click on delay button. Which just means it will pop up again in 10 min.

With Auto Reboot Remover it removes that popup box and doesnt require you to reboot when IT would like you to. But you still have to reboot every once in a while otherwise those security updates won't protect your machine.

Here


----------



## franca

Margaret called from Columbus, OH. A few weeks ago, she got a virus on her computer. She got rid of it. Or so she thought.

Now she is getting messages that the virus is still on her computer. She can't figure out what is going on.

Well, Margaret, it sounds like the virus is in your system restore points. Windows takes snapshots of your system at various intervals. If something goes wrong, you can roll Windows back to one of these points. Unfortunately, those snapshots include viruses and other malware.

So you need to erase the restore points. Click Start>>Control Panel. Double-click System. On the System Restore tab, check "Turn off System Restore on all drives." Click Apply>>OK. Reboot your computer. Then, open System Restore and reverse the change you just made. Run your anti-virus software again. The warnings should be gone.

From Kim Komando web-site...


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Margaret called from Columbus, OH. A few weeks ago, she got a virus on her computer. She got rid of it. Or so she thought.
> 
> Now she is getting messages that the virus is still on her computer. She can't figure out what is going on.
> 
> Well, Margaret, it sounds like the virus is in your system restore points. Windows takes snapshots of your system at various intervals. If something goes wrong, you can roll Windows back to one of these points. Unfortunately, those snapshots include viruses and other malware.
> 
> So you need to erase the restore points. Click Start>>Control Panel. Double-click System. On the System Restore tab, check "Turn off System Restore on all drives." Click Apply>>OK. Reboot your computer. Then, open System Restore and reverse the change you just made. Run your anti-virus software again. The warnings should be gone.
> 
> From Kim Komando web-site...


That's a great thing to do. :up:


----------



## franca

AVG AntiVirus Upgrade

The calls are starting to ramp up wondering about AVG's messages regarding the discontinuation of their anti-virus. The message is a little alarming, but rest assured that AVG (Grisoft) is NOT going out-of-business and for home users the product will remain free. Although Grisoft is discontinuing support and updates for their current version, they have released a new version of their popular and highly effective program called AVG 7.5. No need to worry, just follow the steps below to continue receiving the best anti-virus protection available today.

Upgrading to AVG 7.5 is not too bad. If you are using a broadband Internet connection , the download will only take a few moments. If you are a dial-up customer, the download will take about one to two hours. Here are the directions for properly upgrading to the newest edition of AVG Antivirus:

1. Download the AVG Free Edition 7.5 setup program (by clicking this link).
2. Save this file on your hard drive (preferably the Desktop)
3. When the download finishes, double-click the file to start the installation.
4. Click "Next" on the AVG "Welcome!" screen
5. Click "Accept" on the "License Agreement on Use of an AVG Free Edition" screen
6. Select "Repair installation" on the "Select Setup Type" screen and click "Next"
7. Select "Restart the computer now" (pre-selected by the program automatically) and click "OK" on the "Installation Complete!" screen to restart your computer and complete the installation
8. Be sure to RIGHT Click the AVG icon by your clock and then Check for Updates as well once the computer restarts

That should do it. Most of your AVG settings (if you changed them) should remain the same, but you can check them by entering the AVG Control Center by double-clicking the AVG icon by your clock.


----------



## ferrija1

How To Clean a dSLR lens.
http://digital-photography-school.com/blog/how-should-i-clean-my-dslrs-lens/


----------



## franca

Q. Ive heard that there is going to be a big problem when we switch to daylight-saving time this year. Since it is happening earlier, computers arent going to be able to handle the change. Will this affect computers everywhere? And what about our home computers? Im worried.

A. This is a bit reminiscent of the Y2K crisis. But dont start hoarding water and canned goods! Most people have nothing to worry about.

This year, daylight-saving time will begin three weeks earlier on March 11. It will also end a week later. This is enough to confuse most people.

But it has the potential to create troubles with your computer. Computers automatically adjust their clock to daylight-saving time. However, the date that daylight-saving time kicks in is programmed into the software.

Daylight-saving time was changed due to the 2005 Energy Policy Act. So your computer could have the incorrect date to switch.

This is inconvenient. But you could probably work around it. However, Microsoft has already pushed out a patch for Windows XP. So if you have XP, and its updated, youre OK. If you havent updated XP lately, now is a good time.

I know I have some listeners who use Windows Vista and Office 2007. The change was built in to both. So you dont have to worry about it.

Most software uses the Windows clock, so your software should be fine, too. But if youre uncertain, check with manufacturers for a patch.

The Microsoft patch requires Windows XP Service Pack 2. If youre still on Service Pack 1, youre out of luck. You should upgrade to Service Pack 2.

Businesses could be hit hard by the switch. They often have custom systems that will need to be updated. But that is unlikely to have serious impacts on individuals.

Now, there are a couple of things you should consider. For three weeks after March 11, youll want to be careful when making appointments via Outlook. Even though your calendar is correct, the other partys might not be. Call to confirm if in doubt.

Other gadgets around the house may also have problems. Youre probably used to changing the dates manually. But if they update automatically for daylight-saving time, contact the manufacturer. There may be patches to fix them.

You should also pay attention to the calendar on your phone, handheld or smartphone. These will likely need patches. Check your manufacturers support site.

To find out if you need to update Windows or your Windows phone, visit Microsofts site.


----------



## luongtech

Open Internet Explorer in kiosk mode. Please explain, is there any useful to it?

thanks,


----------



## luongtech

franca said:


> Open Internet Explorer in kiosk mode.
> 
> A friend wanted Internet Explorer to open in Kiosk mode. In this view, there is nothing at the top, and nothing at the bottom. No toolbars, no taskbar. Nothing.
> 
> Well, you can set that up automatically. You can use the current icon, or create a new one. I recommend the latter, so you're not locked into Kiosk mode.
> 
> Start by right-clicking an empty area on the desktop. Select New>>Shortcut. In the box, enter "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE" -k. Name it IE Kiosk.
> 
> Of course, there are no navigation buttons. So you have to substitute keystrokes. For instance, there is no Back button. But you can use the Backspace key. There's no Forward button, either. So you use Alt+Right Arrow. And to close the window? Click Ctrl+W.
> 
> Click here for Microsoft's list of keyboard shortcuts
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/enable/products/keyboard.aspx
> 
> From Kim Komando.


what is Open Internet Explorer in kiosk mode. Please elaborate.

Thanks,


----------



## ferrija1

luongtech said:


> what is Open Internet Explorer in kiosk mode. Please elaborate.
> 
> Thanks,


It says it right in the post.



> In this view, there is nothing at the top, and nothing at the bottom. No toolbars, no taskbar. Nothing.


----------



## luongtech

I guest, what I want to know is what is the advantage of doing that.


----------



## ferrija1

luongtech said:


> I guest, what I want to know is what is the advantage of doing that.


*In this view, there is nothing at the top, and nothing at the bottom. No toolbars, no taskbar. Nothing.​*
*If you don't like toolbars or have it in a display case showing something then you could use it.*


----------



## franca

Its that time of year. Across the country, high school seniors are making plans to attend college in the fall.

And figuring out how to pay for college is weighing heavily on many parents and students. After all, the cost of a good education only goes up.

So when looking for financial assistance, leave no stone unturned. I recommend that you visit FastWeb.

FastWeb is owned by Monster  you know, the massive job board. So you can rest assured that the site is reputable.

It lists information on local and national scholarships. You can even find out more about schools. And if that isnt enough, look for internships and part-time jobs, too.

visit FastWeb.


----------



## knight_47

luongtech said:


> I guest, what I want to know is what is the advantage of doing that.


luongtech, if you ever go to those computer stores, like CompUSA, and open up their internet explorer, they use this mode so you can't change settings and mess around with it and stuff.


----------



## ferrija1

knight_47 said:


> luongtech, if you ever go to those computer stores, like CompUSA, and open up their internet explorer, they use this mode so you can't change settings and mess around with it and stuff.


It's easy to get out of though.....


----------



## knight_47

ferrija1 said:


> It's easy to get out of though.....


yeah but on their computers they have added security like they disable right click, and use some registry hacks to prevent changes from the IE options.


----------



## ferrija1

knight_47 said:


> yeah but on their computers they have added security like they disable right click, and use some registry hacks to prevent changes from the IE options.


Yes, like when I go to Best Buy and I try pressing Ctrl+Alt+Delete, it says it is disabled.


----------



## knight_47

ferrija1 said:


> Yes, like when I go to Best Buy and I try pressing Ctrl+Alt+Delete, it says it is disabled.


Yeah I hate when they do that!


----------



## gurutech

FYI - in IE7, you can get an address bar in kiosk mode by moving the mouse to the top of the screen. This will show the address bar, and any tabs that are open.

And in IE6 or 7 (maybe 5 and 5.5 also), kiosk mode can be toggled on and off with the F11 key.


----------



## franca

By: Mike Lazazzera

We go over 10 Websites that will change the way you view the Tech/Real world.

URLs

Lifehacker
lifehacker.com

O'REILLY radar

43 Folders
43folders.com

Wired
wired.com

arstechnica
arstechnica.com

Boing Boing
boingboing.net

Bruce Schneier
schneier.com/blog

Waxy Links
waxy.org/links

Download Squad
downloadsquad.com/

Twit/Mike Laz


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> By: Mike Lazazzera
> 
> We go over 10 Websites that will change the way you view the Tech/Real world.
> 
> URLs
> 
> Lifehacker
> lifehacker.com
> 
> OREILLY radar
> radar.oreilly.com
> 
> 43 Folders
> 43folders.com
> 
> Wired
> wired.com
> 
> arstechnica
> arstechnica.com
> 
> Boing Boing
> boingboing.net
> 
> Bruce Schneier
> schneier.com/blog
> 
> Waxy Links
> waxy.org/links
> 
> Download Squad
> downloadsquad.com/
> 
> Twit/Mike Laz
> twit.tv/mikelaz.com


Great sites, I like Lifehacker, 43 Folders, and TWiT, and I'll look at the other ones you posted.

The last link is messed up.


----------



## franca

The shortcut menu is one of the handiest features in Windows. I dont know how Id get along without it!

The shortcut menu provides quick commands for working with files. Delete them, rename them, move them and so much more.

And then theres the Send To command. This lets you send files to e-mail recipients, folders or an attached thumb drive.

But theres always room for improvement. And Send To Toys definitely beefs up your Send To options.

You can send items to your Favorites folder, your Quick Launch toolbar or the clipboard. You can even set up a default e-mail recipient! Thats handy when you frequently e-mail files to one person.

Beef up Send To


----------



## franca

Fill in Forms Quickly - Video Tip..........


----------



## franca

Get rid of ants with baby powder

MacGyver Tip: Silence your wood floor with baby powder


----------



## franca

Get your ruined CDs working again


----------



## franca

Send To Toys (Windows)


----------



## Kenny94

Great tips frank...:up:


----------



## franca

What do Web sites know when you visit?


----------



## franca

Dont buy an HDTV without reading this first


----------



## franca

Online images don't appear


----------



## franca

Easy ways to back up data


----------



## franca

Recover lost bookmarks in Firefox


----------



## franca

MacGyver Tip: CD spindle bagel tote

Flickr user rodrigo piwonka made the brilliant leap from CD spindle to bagel holder, and as you can see, it looks like the perfect coupling.

At first blush I cringed at the idea of my food touching what my optical media had been touching (if that makes any sense to begin with), but we're just talking about plastic here, and a quick wash should make it just as usable as any portable container. It's both nerdy and cool, simple, and a perfect fit.


----------



## knight_47

franca said:


> MacGyver Tip: CD spindle bagel tote
> 
> Flickr user rodrigo piwonka made the brilliant leap from CD spindle to bagel holder, and as you can see, it looks like the perfect coupling.
> 
> At first blush I cringed at the idea of my food touching what my optical media had been touching (if that makes any sense to begin with), but we're just talking about plastic here, and a quick wash should make it just as usable as any portable container. It's both nerdy and cool, simple, and a perfect fit.


hahahhahaha that is awesome!


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> MacGyver Tip: CD spindle bagel tote
> 
> Flickr user rodrigo piwonka made the brilliant leap from CD spindle to bagel holder, and as you can see, it looks like the perfect coupling.
> 
> At first blush I cringed at the idea of my food touching what my optical media had been touching (if that makes any sense to begin with), but we're just talking about plastic here, and a quick wash should make it just as usable as any portable container. It's both nerdy and cool, simple, and a perfect fit.


That's a great idea.  :up:


----------



## franca

Create a docked Quick Launch bar in Windows Vista -


----------



## franca

Instant Garage Sale


----------



## IceCoveR

Great tip, but does this works with Mozilla Firefox?


----------



## knight_47

How to Browse the Internet Ad-Free - video tut

How to build a computer - picture tut

How to Install a PCI Device - picture tut

How to Verify if your Virus Scanner is Properly Working

How to Create Keyboard shortcuts - video tut

All these are done by me


----------



## franca

knight_47 said:


> How to Browse the Internet Ad-Free - video tut
> 
> How to build a computer - picture tut
> 
> How to Install a PCI Device - picture tut
> 
> How to Verify if your Virus Scanner is Properly Working
> 
> How to Create Keyboard shortcuts - video tut
> 
> All these are done by me


:up: :up: :up:


----------



## buf

Saved your links earlier today and have just now looked at them. 
A very amazing and great display of knowledge and ability. Thank you Knight_47:up:  I would think anyone can learn much from your thoughtfulness in sharing with the less learned. I will be passing these links on to others for them to learn more about computers also. Keep up the good work and again thank you for caring.


----------



## knight_47

buf said:


> Saved your links earlier today and have just now looked at them.
> A very amazing and great display of knowledge and ability. Thank you Knight_47:up:  I would think anyone can learn much from your thoughtfulness in sharing with the less learned. I will be passing these links on to others for them to learn more about computers also. Keep up the good work and again thank you for caring.


Thank you so much!


----------



## ferrija1

knight_47 said:


> How to Browse the Internet Ad-Free - video tut
> 
> How to build a computer - picture tut
> 
> How to Install a PCI Device - picture tut
> 
> How to Verify if your Virus Scanner is Properly Working
> 
> How to Create Keyboard shortcuts - video tut
> 
> All these are done by me


Great tips. You're site is amazing, too, i just don't have enough time to spend a long time there.


----------



## knight_47

ferrija1 said:


> Great tips. You're site is amazing, too, i just don't have enough time to spend a long time there.


Thanks!


----------



## franca

Save time by using your phone number for your email address
gmail-phone-number.png

Reader Dan writes:

Having heard my wife give out her email address to yet another soccer coach at the start of the season, it hit me. What if you used your phone number as a handout email address?

Instead of spelling some haphazard email address, she could tell them: ""It is our phone number -- [email protected]" and be done with it.

If you give this a try, you'll find that some email apps, like Gmail, won't allow you to include your entire phone number (area code and all) without adding a letter to the mix, but with Gmail, as long as you have fewer than 8 numbers, you're okay. While you wouldn't want to use this address for everything, it seems like a potentially perfect solution for situations


----------



## GentsBabe

Sometimes if I've been on my puter for a long time, my mouse gets persnickety and just doesn't want to do what I want. Here's my few Tips of the Day:

F2: lets you rename a file
Alt+F4: closes the front-most open window
Alt+Tab: toggles open windows

and......

carpet freshener does NOT make your freezer smell any better  [thanks to a 2 yr old]

clothes do NOT like to play with bubbles like you do... so please don't put bubble bath in the washer  [thanks AGAIN to a 2 yr old]


----------



## GentsBabe

franca said:


> Save time by using your phone number for your email address
> gmail-phone-number.png


This scares me in SO many ways


----------



## franca

Remove car dents quickly and cheaply.

http://www.wisebread.com/remove-car-dents-quickly-and-cheaply


----------



## hewee

Nice car dent tips.


----------



## rameam

Thanks for the car dent tip.


----------



## devil_himself

Saving Windows Update Files

You can save the Windows update files before installing them onto your computer after Microsoft downloads them. To do so, wait for the download to complete, then before clicking on the OK confirmation box to install the update, go to the 'C:\Windows' directory and look for the temp folder (usually "Msdownld.tmp") then copy all of the files to another folder on your computer.


----------



## franca

TCP Optimizer (Windows)

http://lifehacker.com/software/internet/download-of-the-day-tcp-optimizer-windows-254899.php


----------



## knight_47

franca said:


> TCP Optimizer (Windows)
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/software/internet/download-of-the-day-tcp-optimizer-windows-254899.php


Awesome! I will defiantly have a good look at that program.


----------



## franca

IE Tab - an extension from Taiwan, features: Embedding Internet Explorer in tabs of Mozilla/Firefox...

Allows you to open IE in Firefox....... ex..IE updates..etc..

IE Tab


----------



## katonca

knight_47 said:


> How to Browse the Internet Ad-Free - video tut
> 
> How to build a computer - picture tut
> 
> How to Install a PCI Device - picture tut
> 
> How to Verify if your Virus Scanner is Properly Working
> 
> How to Create Keyboard shortcuts - video tut
> 
> All these are done by me


Knight, you continue to be the man :up:


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> IE Tab - an extension from Taiwan, features: Embedding Internet Explorer in tabs of Mozilla/Firefox...
> 
> Allows you to open IE in Firefox....... ex..IE updates..etc..
> 
> IE Tab


Great add-on. :up:


----------



## franca

Yod'm 3D Windows


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Yod'm 3D Windows


That's awesome, thanks. :up: :up:


----------



## franca

Your digital camera is safe at airport security

Digital gear does not pose the same problems. I've passed many flash memory cards through airport screeners. I have never had a problem. That goes for data as well as photos. But if you're still concerned, ask that your equipment be checked by hand.

Theft is likely to be a bigger problem. At checkpoints, you often get separated from your carry-ons. Try to keep an eye on them.

A lot of equipment is lost, too. Airports' lost and found collections are filled with laptops, phones and handhelds. If your gear disappears, check with the lost and found.

Here are some other helpful Tips:

http://www.komando.com/columns/index.aspx?id=1022

http://www.komando.com/downloads/categories.aspx?cat=Pictures and Video

http://www.komando.com/tips/index.aspx?id=1361


----------



## franca

Make your own PVC pipe cable catcher
diycablecatcher.jpg

Do-it-yourselfer Kevin decided against a $50-$100 cable catcher for his desk and built one himself with a little PVC pipe. For people with laptops on their desk who unplug often, this keeps your plugs from slipping off and falling down behind the desk. Kevin says:

Just cut a small length of PVC pipe down the side and glue some washers/spacers/whatever to an interior edge. Clip it onto the edge of your desk, and spend the hundred dollars on the "Cable Catcher TM" by Altinex to buy a plane ticket to California and give those purveyors of overpriced desk accessories a hard kick in the nuts.

And that about sums it up. Check out Kevin's pics in his Flickr photostream. - Gina Trapani
DIY Cable Organizer


----------



## valis

franca said:


> Make your own PVC pipe cable catcher
> diycablecatcher.jpg
> 
> Do-it-yourselfer Kevin decided against a $50-$100 cable catcher for his desk and built one himself with a little PVC pipe. For people with laptops on their desk who unplug often, this keeps your plugs from slipping off and falling down behind the desk. Kevin says:
> 
> Just cut a small length of PVC pipe down the side and glue some washers/spacers/whatever to an interior edge. Clip it onto the edge of your desk, and spend the hundred dollars on the "Cable Catcher TM" by Altinex to buy a plane ticket to California and give those purveyors of overpriced desk accessories a hard kick in the nuts.
> 
> And that about sums it up. Check out Kevin's pics in his Flickr photostream.  Gina Trapani
> DIY Cable Organizer


had no idea those things even existed. I just secure my cables every 6 inches with velcro, tthen at the top of the back of the desk put a sticky piece of velcro there, and attach the velcro holding the cables together to that. Cost about three bucks at hobby lobby.


----------



## gurutech

Grrrr.... another item for my "honey-do" list this weekend... At least this is computer related!


----------



## valis

dude, that list never shortens.....fact of life.....best you can do is hide it from her for bit, or, my tried and true method, lie. Lie like a freakin' rug and turn on a hockey match.

btw, we used to live just north of princeton.......worked for a company in somerset......


----------



## ferrija1

valis said:


> had no idea those things even existed. I just secure my cables every 6 inches with velcro, tthen at the top of the back of the desk put a sticky piece of velcro there, and attach the velcro holding the cables together to that. Cost about three bucks at hobby lobby.


Mine just lay free in a huge jumble.


----------



## valis

heh.....why does that not surprise me? 

my wife just looks at my office/garage/closet and shakes her head. I look at her organizational mode (hand grenade, apparently) and just shake my head.

Takes all types to make the world go round. You can conduct brain surgery in my closet, her's is like an archeological dig. And yes, when we were house shopping, two closets was not an option, per se, but rather something that the house WOULD have.


----------



## ferrija1

valis said:


> heh.....why does that not surprise me?
> 
> my wife just looks at my office/garage/closet and shakes her head. I look at her organizational mode (hand grenade, apparently) and just shake my head.
> 
> Takes all types to make the world go round. You can conduct brain surgery in my closet, her's is like an archeological dig. And yes, when we were house shopping, two closets was not an option, per se, but rather something that the house WOULD have.


  I am, for the most part, neat.


----------



## valis

I apparently suffer from borderline ocd, according to wifey....no big.....I like things in their place, is all....


----------



## franca

Madotate (Windows)


----------



## franca

You know those annoying lyric sites that instantly try to freeze your computer back to the Stone Age? Well, the next time you've just got to remember the lyrics to Air Supply's "All Out Of Love" (see above), try LyricWiki, a large and growing database of over 200K lyric pages.

You can search by artist or song title; I do wish that they had more a more intuitive search that went out and grabbed partial song lyrics as well. You can also find lots of background info, news, and interesting musical commentary here - worth a look.

LyricWiki


----------



## valis

next time I need to hear those lyrics I'm jumping in front of a train.


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Madotate (Windows)


Looks cool. :up:


----------



## ferrija1

By the way, that flight simulation game is great! :up: I just have to learn how to fly.


----------



## gurutech

Valis, I tend to suffer from "OCL" - I'm obsessive about keeping things neat and tidy, just too lazy to actually DO anything about it...


----------



## franca

Get album artwork you can download cover art for music youve ripped from CDs. Just use Album Cover Finder to find cover art.

Type the album name in this free program. Then, save the picture and add it to your music program. Album Cover Finder works best with iTunes; if you purchase the full version, youll get features specifically designed for iTunes.

Most of the tracks you get on iTunes come with album cover art.

But what about all the music you transferred over from your CD collection? This program can match those songs with cover art available online.

Album Cover Finder even links with iTunes so you can play songs or albums by clicking on their covers. There are versions for both PC and Mac.

Cost: Free

Get album artwork


----------



## valis

gurutech said:


> Valis, I tend to suffer from "OCL" - I'm obsessive about keeping things neat and tidy, just too lazy to actually DO anything about it...


holy crap, that was funny......i'm going to have to show my wife that at risk of nose realignment.


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Get album artwork you can download cover art for music youve ripped from CDs. Just use Album Cover Finder to find cover art.
> 
> Type the album name in this free program. Then, save the picture and add it to your music program. Album Cover Finder works best with iTunes; if you purchase the full version, youll get features specifically designed for iTunes.
> 
> Most of the tracks you get on iTunes come with album cover art.
> 
> But what about all the music you transferred over from your CD collection? This program can match those songs with cover art available online.
> 
> Album Cover Finder even links with iTunes so you can play songs or albums by clicking on their covers. There are versions for both PC and Mac.
> 
> Cost: Free
> 
> Get album artwork


Very helpful, thanks. :up:


----------



## franca

Find files on CDs with Robocopy snapshots


----------



## franca

The arms race against malware has led to some elegant but dangerous programs. The newest and worst of the bunch are rootkits. You may have heard of rootkits, even if you don't know what they are. Sony caused a stir in 2005 by including a rootkit on music CDs.

Rootkits are programs that hide themselves and other files. Sony used them to conceal copy protection measures. Hackers use rootkits to hide their viruses and other malware.

Rootkits bury themselves deep within Windows. They intercept and alter the information that Windows provides other programs. Most security programs rely on Windows to list files on the hard drive. Rootkits remove all references to themselves and their protected files.

Fortunately, security software has caught up with hackers' methods. A handful of scans can detect rootkits.

Most of these scans work by comparing the results of two passes of the hard drive. One pass includes file information according to Windows. The other includes the results of a direct reading of the hard drive. Discrepancies indicate a rootkit at work silently making a liar of Windows.

RootkitRevealer is a free anti-rootkit scan developed by Microsoft Sysinternals. It's part of the Sysinternals Suite, which I've mentioned in the past. RootkitRevealer will list rootkit-hidden files, but it won't remove them. Microsoft also is developing a similar program under the research name Strider GhostBuster. It looks promising, but it isn't available to the public.

Anti-Rootkit is a similar scanner. However, the AVG program also will remove some rootkits. A few other scanners that can remove rootkits include Sophos Anti-Rootkit, F-Secure BlackLight and Panda AntiRootkit. These anti-rootkit tools are free.

Some of these programs are test versions. For example, F-Secure plans to include BlackLight as part of the company's Internet Security suite. The free version of BlackLight ends in October.

Anti-rootkit programs typically remove only rootkits. Viruses and other malware lose their cloak, but they remain in full force. You should follow up with antivirus and anti-spyware scans to catch these infections.


----------



## franca

How To Make a Plastic Bag Keep


----------



## dotty999

franca said:


> How To Make a Plastic Bag Keep


good idea! I'm gonna try it  :up:


----------



## franca

Reduce the File Size Of PowerPoint Presentations


----------



## franca

How to disable your car alarm panic button non-destructively


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Reduce the File Size Of PowerPoint Presentations


Great tips, thanks.


----------



## franca

Ubuntu 5 Minute VIDEO Tour
Submitted by Rick on May 4, 2007 -

I've only been using Ubuntu Linux about a month, but I think it has real potential at saving many of you a lot of money and giving you more peace of mind. I put together this short introductory video of Ubuntu so you can see what it is all about and give you a glimpse as to what its capabilities are.


----------



## franca

Spyblocker: first nasty Vista spyware and repair success story

1. A windows kept popping up telling me that Windows Explorer had a problem and needed to be restarted. Followed immediately by a window that said that the problem couldn't be repaired. Or vice versa. I don't remember which order the windows were coming up.

2. There were strange "security" program icons on the desktop. I immediately expected spyware.

I rolled the computer back to a few days ago before the problem started. Now the computer would get me further into regular mode but the Explorer errors kept popping up.

A new icon showed up on the desktop that confirmed my spyware suspicions. It was a link to a "program" called "SpyBlocked."

I read about the problem by Googling it from my Treo. It appears to be a spyware/trojan virus that causes problems in Windows XP but brings Vista to its knees. Especially on systems running AVG.

Microsoft's support site said that the only known fix and tool for the problem was to download and install a free antispyware program called SUPERantispyware .

Luckily they had a second computer where I could download the program. However, downloading it onto my flash drive was only part of the process. Since the virus caused Windows Explorer to lockup and restarted every 15 seconds or so, I had to quickly open, find and start the install before Explorer would restart. Luckily, programs that were running weren't affected by the restart so I was able to install and run SUPERantispyware before.

The program successfully removed over 100 infected objects and the problem went away.


----------



## Zaney1

Just out of curiosity Franca, do you run Javacool's Spywareguard & Spywareblaster ? Just checking to see if I'm at risk I had a problem that crashed my PC a while back & now I'm super paranoid.


----------



## valis

yeah, I've used SAS on several infected machines, but not yet on a vista one....glad to know it made the trasnfer.....


----------



## franca

Save the new forever postage stamp


----------



## ferrija1

Great tip, franca. :up:


----------



## gurutech

Just be careful that Uncle Sam doesn't try to tax you for the "profit" you are making when you use a 41cent stamp to mail a 43cent letter!


----------



## ChuckE

Seeing as how it took 5 years for the postage rates to increase just 5 cents (see ref.) and using that same scale (a penny a year increase), that works out to be about a 2.5% increase. So, if you buy five 100 stamp rolls (500 stamps) at just ($41 x 5=) $205, and assuming the rates go all the way up to 46 cents in 5 years, your "investment" will then be worth a whopping $230 by the year 2012.

Wow!  :down: and do you really want to "invest" hundreds of dollars in stamps?
Save your money. There are better things to speculate on, rather than the price increases of the US Postage. Sure, you could hold onto those stamps for many more years, but that is an even bigger gamble, and the rate of postage increases is slowing, anyway. It took 6 years to double from 10 cents to 20 cents (1975 - 1981), but it took 26 years to go from 20 cents to 41 cents (1981 - 2007).

Ref: The History of Postage Rates in the United States since 1863


----------



## franca

Unlimited storage, its coming!


----------



## franca

One technique I use to enter long, complex passwords (which we should all be using) is to open Notepad from the Accessories menu and type the password there. Since we only see the asterisks (*) when we enter passwords, it can be extremely difficult to accurately type in some passwords with mixed case, numbers and other characters. The problem doubles when we have to enter a password two times in a row. Here's how I use the Notepad trick to circumvent this sometimes frustrating procedure:

1. Open Notepad from the Accessories menu

2. Type out the password and verify its accuracy

3. Highlight the password with the mouse

4. Copy it using your favorite method (Ctrl+C, Edit --> Copy, RIGHT click and copy, etc)

5. Go to my web form or wireless security password box and click in the password box to get the cursor positioned there

6. Paste the password there using your favorite method (Ctrl+V, Shift+Insert, Edit --> Paste, RIGHT Click and Paste, etc)

That's it! Remember that you can paste the password as many times as you want to until you copy something else.


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Unlimited storage, its coming!


Gmail pretty much already has that.


----------



## valis

and both sort of destroy the idea of 'security'.


----------



## Goku

franca said:


> http://www.bhelpuri.net/Snippy/default.htm


HAHAHAHA......Bhelpuri is a famous Indian snack.I don't believe there is actually a site with this name.Ummm........I like Bhelpuri and a co-incidence is that I am eating as I am writing this!Hmmm.......I wonder if there are sites like upma.net and dosa.net because I like it too.Thank you franca for letting me know this.HAHAHA......


----------



## ferrija1

valis said:


> and both sort of destroy the idea of 'security'.


----------



## ferrija1

Google Voice Local Search is Google&#8217;s experimental service to make local-business search accessible over the phone.

To try this service, just dial 1-800-GOOG-411 (1-800-466-4411) from any phone.

Using this service, you can:

* search for a local business by name or category.
You can say "Giovanni's Pizzeria" or just "pizza".

* get connected to the business, free of charge.

* get the details by SMS if you&#8217;re using a mobile phone.
Just say "text message".

And it's free. Google doesn&#8217;t charge you a thing for the call or for connecting you to the business. Regular phone charges may apply, based on your telephone service provider.


----------



## valis

ferrija1 said:


>


first rule of passwords is never write them down. On anything. You could leave that file open, leave your desk to get some coffee, someone could get it.

You want to lock down your system, remove ALL opportunity. Otherwise I will flat out guarantee you that it will be compromised. I've seen all if it happen, from some idiot who wrote his passwords on his monitor (not sticky notes, magic marker) to someone who circumvented the 'enter password' by enabling xp to remember his password. Both systems got compromised, data was compromised, and they are both currently on our 'never hire again' list with a termination reason of failure to comply to company security measures.


----------



## ferrija1

Well that's not just those two e-mail services, that's all the things on the net.


----------



## valis

no, that's just for security in general. Heck, we don't even allow gmail (or any other web-based email) on our network.


----------



## ferrija1

Ok, but it is not limited to web-based e-mail.


----------



## valis

what's not?


----------



## ferrija1

Yeah....


----------



## valis

ooooooooookay. whatever.


----------



## franca

MoveOnBoot 1.9.5


----------



## franca

HandBrake is an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded DVD to MPEG-4 converter, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. MediaFork was the open-source community-contributed fork of HandBrake, titers original DVD conversion application. It has since merged with HandBrake and the name should be considered deprecated. Mac/Windows/Linux http://handbrake.m0k.org/?page_id=8


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:



> HandBrake is an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded DVD to MPEG-4 converter, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. MediaFork was the open-source community-contributed fork of HandBrake, titer's original DVD conversion application. It has since merged with HandBrake and the name should be considered deprecated. Mac/Windows/Linux http://handbrake.m0k.org/?page_id=8


Unfortunately, that does not work with movie DVDs (besides homemade ones) since they have a copy-prevention technology (specifically CSS), or else you are breaking the law.


----------



## franca

How to use System Restore


----------



## franca

Drive-by downloads and other online dangers


----------



## ferrija1

Hosts file.
http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm


----------



## Goku

Sorry to leap in between but can you tell me what we are discussing about so I can take part actively.Good Luck.


----------



## ferrija1

This thread is about all kinds of tips and tricks, or are you talking about a specific post?


----------



## Goku

No,I am asking about the current topics you people are debating on.


----------



## valis

no, the debate forum is the one called 'debate'. This one is about daily tips, hence the title.


----------



## WhitPhil

This particular thread has NO current debates. It's about Tips & Techniques!

I was going to point you to Random Discussion but I see you are already active there.


----------



## Goku

HAHAHA....You people take me for wrong.I am saying what tip are you talking about.I read about some converter etc. and got confused.So,it means I can post any random trick.


----------



## ferrija1

Goku said:


> HAHAHA....You people take me for wrong.I am saying what tip are you talking about.I read about some converter etc. and got confused.So,it means I can post any random trick.


I don't find anything funny about us being confused.

You can post any technology related tips here. Does that answer your question?


----------



## dotty999

ferrija1 said:


> I don't find anything funny about us being confused.
> 
> You can post any technology related tips here. Does that answer your question?


we aint confused..
just misunderstood


----------



## ferrija1

Whatever.....


----------



## valis

Goku said:


> HAHAHA....You people take me for wrong.I am saying what tip are you talking about.I read about some converter etc. and got confused.So,it means I can post any random trick.


now I'm confused. How does a converter debate?


----------



## Goku

No no,you misunderstood me.I said I was confused and not you people.Anyways,enough of this rubbish talk.Let me post a trick for you.I found this somewhere on the net while I was surfing.Hope you will like it too.It solved one of my biggest headaches.Worth a read.Check it out:-

http://www.askdavetaylor.com/how_can...ows_xp_pc.html

Please tell me if you liked it or not.Good Luck.


----------



## dotty999

Goku said:


> No no,you misunderstood me.I said I was confused and not you people.Anyways,enough of this rubbish talk.Let me post a trick for you.I found this somewhere on the net while I was surfing.Hope you will like it too.It solved one of my biggest headaches.Worth a read.Check it out:-
> 
> http://www.askdavetaylor.com/how_can...ows_xp_pc.html
> 
> Please tell me if you liked it or not.Good Luck.


looks interesting and simple to follow, I'll bookmark it and peruse at leisure
thanks


----------



## Goku

Found this excellent site.Tells you almost every way to recover from a problem in XP.A must read.Here,check this out:-

http://www.webtree.ca/windowsxp/repair_xp.htm

Tell me if you liked it or not.Good Luck.


----------



## franca

Goku said:


> Found this excellent site.Tells you almost every way to recover from a problem in XP.A must read.Here,check this out:-
> 
> http://www.webtree.ca/windowsxp/repair_xp.htm
> 
> Tell me if you liked it or not.Good Luck.


Bookmarked..........:up:


----------



## rameam

Ditto! Thanks.


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Bookmarked..........:up:


Same here. :up:


----------



## Goku

Thanks.You made my day with your compliments.


----------



## Goku

Here take these.Again,good tips for better security.Try it and see how did you like it:-

*For Windows 98 users:*http://www.maths.usyd.edu.au/u/psz/securepc.html
*For XP users:*http://www.itsecurity.com/features/20-minute-guide-pc-security-021307/

Tell me if it was useful or not.Good Luck.


----------



## ferrija1

Goku said:


> Here take these.Again,good tips for better security.Try it and see how did you like it:-
> 
> *For Windows 98 users:*http://www.maths.usyd.edu.au/u/psz/securepc.html
> *For XP users:*http://www.itsecurity.com/features/20-minute-guide-pc-security-021307/
> 
> Tell me if it was useful or not.Good Luck.


For the XP Tips Link, the best tips are toward the bottom.


----------



## Desi Babua

You might like it.Here take this:-

http://www.paretologic.com/products/xoftspyse/registration.php

Tell me whether you liked it or not.Enjoy..........


----------



## franca

Transfer records and tapes to CD


----------



## rameam

Thanks franca. I have several records and tapes I would love to transfer to CD.


----------



## ChuckE

I have seen a USB installed phonograph that includes software that will play 33 & 45 RPM records and even adapt for 78 RPM. For 78 RPM, I think it brings the music file in at the fastest rotation, which is slower than 78 RPM, but the software will play the file back compensated. It also has other special effects too. It would even remove the hisses, snaps, and pops, if you want.

The whole thing at Costco was about $100, and even other places it was under $200.


----------



## ferrija1

Desi Babua said:


> You might like it.Here take this:-
> 
> http://www.paretologic.com/products/xoftspyse/registration.php
> 
> Tell me whether you liked it or not.Enjoy..........


I would stick to a more popular AV.


----------



## franca

USBCELL rechargeable batteries are NiMH (non-alkaline) batteries that plug right into your computer's USB port to juice up.

Nothing's worse than being hard at work or play and having the battery die in your wireless mouse or game controller. USBCELLs recharge from your tower, monitor, game console or keyboard's free USB port; or you could turn a USB hub into a battery recharging station. These suckers reduce waste, keep batteries on hand, fully recharge in about 5 hours, and cost £10 for a pack of two. -Gina Trapani
USBCELL [via Real Simple]


----------



## franca

Keep cookies fresh with a slice of bread


----------



## knight_47

franca said:


> Keep cookies fresh with a slice of bread


Interesting!


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Keep cookies fresh with a slice of bread


Just like bread in brown sugar.


----------



## hewee

franca said:


> Keep cookies fresh with a slice of bread


That is a old one frank. I have used moist bread to get cookies that got hard soft again by just putting the cookies and bread in a sealed zip lock bag or anything that you can seal up good and those homemade cookies will get soft again if they were out in the open air and got hard on you.


----------



## franca

Easy, safe, fun (and useful) Google Images - Video Tip


----------



## franca

Avoid popsicle drippage with a coffee filter


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Avoid popsicle drippage with a coffee filter


Great idea. :up:


----------



## ChuckE

Look, I know the title of this forum is "Tip of the Day" and it is not named as being computer specific, but does this have to turn into a "Tips from Heloise" forum?

This whole board is called Tech Support Guy (even Gal  ) and knowing that coffee filters can clean your face after a messy popsicle is a bit off subject, isn't it. What's next? other uses for egg shells and cotton balls?


----------



## ferrija1

I ran across these today. 

Eggshells In The Garden
www.momsview.com/discus/messages/26507/10573.html

15 Unique Uses for Cotton Balls
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/201693/15_unique_uses_for_cotton_balls.html

. . . . . .

Oh, was I off-topic?


----------



## rameam

Yea!!!


----------



## ferrija1

Oh, I'm so sorry.


----------



## ChuckE

No need to apologize. Funny is funny. I thought what you had, for a response, was funny.


----------



## franca

Pay off your mortgage more quickly to save money


----------



## ferrija1

ChuckE said:


> No need to apologize. Funny is funny. I thought what you had, for a response, was funny.


It was a sarcastic apology.


----------



## ChuckE

ferrija1 said:


> It was a sarcastic apology.


In that case, then, I take it all back. It wasn't ALL that funny!


----------



## ferrija1




----------



## moonifa

Here's a tip that might come in handy. If you want to know if that free software really is "free", you can type the name in Google's searchbox like this: "Incredimail + spyware". (But without the quotations). The search resuls will let you know if any problems have been found with that specific download/software. Neat huh?

Moonifa


----------



## ChuckE

FYI, In Google, the adding of the "+" is unnecessary, it is assumed. Adding it yields no difference in searches.

However, if you add a minus IMMEDIATELY before any term (with NO space) then the search will be for pages without that term.
(Example: turkish taffy -kids yields pages WITH turkish AND taffy AND NOT kids)

Neat huh.


----------



## valis

ChuckE said:


> FYI, In Google, the adding of the "+" is unnecessary, it is assumed. Adding it yields no difference in searches.
> 
> However, if you add a minus IMMEDIATELY before any term (with NO space) then the search will be for pages without that term.
> (Example: turkish taffy -kids yields pages WITH turkish AND taffy AND NOT kids)
> 
> Neat huh.


actually, chuck, it's boolean, so you would need to quarantine the turkish taffy, unless you wanted every page that showed EITHER turkish OR taffy, as in "turkish taffy" -kids

lopped off a few sites there, still not easily searched, but 30k less helps.


----------



## ferrija1

ChuckE said:


> FYI, In Google, the adding of the "+" is unnecessary, it is assumed. Adding it yields no difference in searches.
> 
> However, if you add a minus IMMEDIATELY before any term (with NO space) then the search will be for pages without that term.
> (Example: turkish taffy -kids yields pages WITH turkish AND taffy AND NOT kids)
> 
> Neat huh.


Yes, but if you put + right before a term (with no space) it increases the importance of it.


----------



## moonifa

Here is yet another Google tip you may not know about. Google is also a bar code scanner! You can enter any bar code, and Google will scan it for you.

Thanks for all the feedback guys. I'm loving it!

Moonifa


----------



## WhitPhil

moonifa said:


> Here is yet another Google tip you may not know about. Google is also a bar code scanner! You can enter any bar code, and Google will scan it for you.
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback guys. I'm loving it!
> 
> Moonifa


Neat tip. Thanks. Btw it is the UPC code it is looking up. The bar code is the "up/down bars" above it. (semantics  )


----------



## ChuckE

valis said:


> actually, chuck, it's boolean, so you would need to quarantine the turkish taffy, unless you wanted every page that showed EITHER turkish OR taffy, as in "turkish taffy" -kids
> 
> lopped off a few sites there, still not easily searched, but 30k less helps.


I do know what boolean is, and I also know what I said. I said that GOOGLE does not require the "+" or "AND" since it normally assumes the inclusion of all terms entered. They even tell you that with: _"we include all search terms by default"_ 
(Except for common words like "the" "where" and "how", and it tells you when those common words were not used in the search. By the way, you can force Google to use those common words by placing a "+" (and space) before the common word.

Google even tells you, when you use "AND" by: _"The "AND" operator is unnecessary - we include all search terms by default."_

If you want to use the boolean "OR" you must capitalize the "OR" and Google even tells you that, if you forget. It says: _"Try uppercase "OR" to search for either of two terms."_

Another, By the way, the Boolean operator "+" is NOT the same as "AND"
People think that it is ... it isn't, not to mathematicians or engineers.
In Boolean written operations they often use plus (+) for OR and a product sign (*) for AND. 
(Very confusing, I know, and I do not like to use them because of that. Give me the less ambiguous AND, OR, NAND, NOR, NOT, etc. )

One more, By the way, I did not put quotes (") around "turkish taffy" and I am sure you realize the difference, but others reading this may not. The use of the "quoted terms" makes Google do a phrase search. It will look for exactly that term as enclosed (ignoring capitalization). Searching for horse sky hat is completely different from searching for "horse sky hat" (that last one, finding just one hit for me).



ferrija1 said:


> Yes, but if you put + right before a term (with no space) it increases the importance of it.


No it doesn't, at least not with Google, and that is all I was talking about. Look at the Google Search help page. There is nothing mentioned that talks about raising the importance of a search term. If I am wrong, for Google, please show me where it is mentioned.

By your reasoning, then
turkish taffy blue or
turkish taffy +blue or
turkish taffy + blue or even
blue turkish taffy
would all yield different results, at least the "blue" pages would bubble up toward the top. They don't. The term "blue" is not given any higher importance in the ~36,000 hits found.

LAST POINT (I hope). There are many search engines out there, and all have their own set of operators and ways of altering the search algorithms. Some use the "+" and "-" operators completely different than others. Some require the "AND" else they'll assume "OR" but Google does not. Some require the capitalization of the "AND" and "OR" (as Google does), and others do not. Lots of variance between the search engines. To effectively use your favorite search engine, you should learn its particular parsing.
Google, the only one that I was talking about, has its own particulars. I think I am quite familiar with most of them, but I am not against learning something new about Google. I hope no one thinks that I am passing myself off as a Google expert, I am not. But what I do know, ...


----------



## valis

ChuckE said:


> One more, By the way, I did not put quotes (") around "turkish taffy" and I am sure you realize the difference, but others reading this may not. The use of the "quoted terms" makes Google do a phrase search. It will look for exactly that term as enclosed (ignoring capitalization). Searching for horse sky hat is completely different from searching for "horse sky hat" (that last one, finding just one hit for me).


that's what I meant by quarantining it.


----------



## ferrija1

http://www.google.com/intl/en/help/refinesearch.html

It does make a difference with most.


----------



## Stoner

20 tips to use Google:

http://www.dumblittleman.com/2007/06/20-tips-for-more-efficient-google.html


----------



## franca

Visit unavailable web sites with Resurrect Pages


----------



## knight_47

Stoner said:


> 20 tips to use Google:
> 
> http://www.dumblittleman.com/2007/06/20-tips-for-more-efficient-google.html


Great share, I learned a lot from that, thanks!


----------



## franca

Under-desk pegboard gadget mount redux


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Under-desk pegboard gadget mount redux


That's really creative. :up:


----------



## ferrija1

http://www.kongregate.com/games/PsychoGoldfish/generic-defense-game


----------



## hewee

franca said:


> Under-desk pegboard gadget mount redux


Hey that is great and a cheap and simple way to clean thing up.


----------



## franca

Compress files to save space


----------



## neos1

One year free subscription to Blink eEye Security Suite
http://www.itsecurity.com/news/in-the-blink-of-an-eeye-040307/


----------



## Goku

You might want to learn some more bsic rules to secure XP.Check this out:-

http://tweakhound.com/xp/security/page_1.htm

Worth a read.Hope you like it.


----------



## neos1

Goku said:


> You might want to learn some more bsic rules to secure XP.Check this out:-
> 
> http://tweakhound.com/xp/security/page_1.htm
> 
> Worth a read.Hope you like it.


I've gotta say that out of all of the security gurus and sites claiming inside information on computer security, Eric Vaughn and the Tweakhound site is by far the most well written.
Details are clear, succint and to the point. I could only get about half of the article down last night. But I feel I've come to the next level of understanding in security. The one thing that really torques me off is somebody that has so much computer knowledge that they have forgotten how to write/speak in english. Most everyone can understand a good teacher but there are very few good.

Kudos Goku


----------



## franca

VoIP
Improve the quality of Skype calls by changing speaker balance

The LifeClever weblog introduces a handy way of improving the quality of your Skype calls - or any audio chatting program for that matter - by changing the speaker balance. The tip is specific to the Macbook Pro but can be applied to any computer.

The microphone [in the MBP] is located under the left speaker grille, and can contribute to horrible feedback during a call (the person on the other side hears himself coming out of the speaker on your machine, fedback into your mic). I changed my speaker balance so that output was all to the right speaker, and the effect was fantastic. Conversations are in mono, but you can have a perfect conversation without requiring a headset.

Simple, handy and best of all, this tip doesn't require installing any additional software!

Improve the quality of Skype calls


----------



## Goku

You might want to view files with *.nfo extension.If you do,then this is the tool for you:-

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Office-tools/Text-editors/DAMN-NFO-Viewer.shtml
http://www.filesharingplace.com/downloads/damn_nfo_viewer.php
http://www.techspot.com/downloads/892-damn-nfo-viewer.html
http://www.download3k.com/Install-DAMN-NFO-Viewer.html

I know that most of you know about it or even use it but just thought posting it for others.Also a slight tip to make your own *.nfo files.

If you are tired of the simple text files and want to view your text in an ordinary but unique style,then do the following:-

1)Open *Notepad*.
2)Type whatever text or message you want.
3)Verify your text.
4)Click on *File*.
5)Select *Save As...*
6)Browse to a desired location,type a desired name and put *.nfo* behind the file name.
7)Hit the *Save* button.

This will make the file a *.nfo file and you will be able to view it only in an utility like DAMN NFO Viewer.You can alos do the vice-versa to view *.nfo files:-

1)Select the *.nfo file.
2)Right-click on it.
3)Select *Open With*.
4)Click *Choose Program...*
5)Select *Notepad*.
6)Hit the *Ok* button.

This will let you view the *.nfo file in Notepad.if you are just too lazy to download the utility then check the box which says:-

*[]Always use the selected programto open this kind of file*

Hope you liked the tip.Good Luck.


----------



## ferrija1

Double your gas mileage.


----------



## rameam

To add to ferrijal's post:

http://www.pureenergysystems.com/news/2005/03/17/6900069_Acetone/

If it works it would be great. Going to try it out.


----------



## franca

Both of the above........:up:


----------



## valis

let me know how it works....

Want to see how far you go before your hood go *boom*.


----------



## hewee

Goku said:


> You might want to view files with *.nfo extension.If you do,then this is the tool for you:-
> 
> http://www.softpedia.com/get/Office-tools/Text-editors/DAMN-NFO-Viewer.shtml
> http://www.filesharingplace.com/downloads/damn_nfo_viewer.php
> http://www.techspot.com/downloads/892-damn-nfo-viewer.html
> http://www.download3k.com/Install-DAMN-NFO-Viewer.html
> 
> I know that most of you know about it or even use it but just thought posting it for others.Also a slight tip to make your own *.nfo files.
> 
> If you are tired of the simple text files and want to view your text in an ordinary but unique style,then do the following:-
> 
> 1)Open *Notepad*.
> 2)Type whatever text or message you want.
> 3)Verify your text.
> 4)Click on *File*.
> 5)Select *Save As...*
> 6)Browse to a desired location,type a desired name and put *.nfo* behind the file name.
> 7)Hit the *Save* button.
> 
> This will make the file a *.nfo file and you will be able to view it only in an utility like DAMN NFO Viewer.You can alos do the vice-versa to view *.nfo files:-
> 
> 1)Select the *.nfo file.
> 2)Right-click on it.
> 3)Select *Open With*.
> 4)Click *Choose Program...*
> 5)Select *Notepad*.
> 6)Hit the *Ok* button.
> 
> This will let you view the *.nfo file in Notepad.if you are just too lazy to download the utility then check the box which says:-
> 
> *[]Always use the selected programto open this kind of file*
> 
> Hope you liked the tip.Good Luck.


I got GetDiz


----------



## ChuckE

rameam said:


> To add to ferrijal's post:
> 
> http://www.pureenergysystems.com/news/2005/03/17/6900069_Acetone/
> 
> If it works it would be great. Going to try it out.


Acetone! That crap is corrosive. Don't use it on a car you love.

Read more on Snopes


----------



## ferrija1

ChuckE said:


> Acetone! That crap is corrosive. Don't use it on a car you love.
> 
> Read more on Snopes


Oh, wow. Thanks for the warning, I definitely won't do that.


----------



## franca

Lock your keys in the car? Apparently you can retrieve them with a tennis ball. The trick involves drilling or burning a hole in the tennis ball and then using muscle to force enough air pressure into the door to pop the lock. This sure beats messing around with a coat hanger and it gives you a second reason to keep that old tennis ball on your antenna!

Blondie Unlocks Car


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Lock your keys in the car? Apparently you can retrieve them with a tennis ball. The trick involves drilling or burning a hole in the tennis ball and then using muscle to force enough air pressure into the door to pop the lock. This sure beats messing around with a coat hanger and it gives you a second reason to keep that old tennis ball on your antenna!
> 
> Blondie Unlocks Car


I've seen that but I hear it doesn't work.


----------



## Goku

Securing yourself is equally important as it is to secure your PC.Here,take some tips for self-defence:-

http://www.wikihow.com/Win-a-Street-Fight
http://ut.essortment.com/streetfighting_rbmb.htm

Excellent articles.Worth a read.


----------



## ferrija1

Goku said:


> Securing yourself is equally important as it is to secure your PC.Here,take some tips for self-defence:-
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Win-a-Street-Fight
> http://ut.essortment.com/streetfighting_rbmb.htm
> 
> Excellent articles.Worth a read.


I have another tip.


----------



## Goku

> I have another tip.


Well,I don't think it is a good idea to keep weapons.Of course,they should be kept but must be used in only extreme cases of self defence.Using them in a street fight or a roadside brawl may result in disasters.So it is better to not to use weapons for small brawls and fights.Don't take it for wrong.Just giving my opinion.


----------



## Blackmirror

franca said:


> Lock your keys in the car? Apparently you can retrieve them with a tennis ball. The trick involves drilling or burning a hole in the tennis ball and then using muscle to force enough air pressure into the door to pop the lock. This sure beats messing around with a coat hanger and it gives you a second reason to keep that old tennis ball on your antenna!
> 
> Blondie Unlocks Car


Or use the spare set


----------



## franca

Blackmirror said:


> Or use the spare set


----------



## franca

How to recover lost Word files?


----------



## franca

How is Firefox different from IE?


----------



## franca

Resizing photos with Windows Vista - Video Tip


----------



## Duckman69

Change any Windows password when you have access to windows, goto Start > Run > type 
"net user" > find the user name you want to reset the password to > type "net user owner" 
(or administrator, or the name you want to change password too) > a prompt screen pops up > asking you to change the password... change it  & your done... can any1 tell me if this still works with vista im just curious


----------



## Duckman69

Here are 4 ways to Reset your BIOS password if you have locked your self out of a machine... there are other ways to do this if these dont work for your machine but some can wind up causing harm to your pc if improperly done...

1. Open the Computer & find the CMOS battery unplug it for about 10-15 minutes. (if your 
first attempt fails, leave the battery out with the system unplugged for at least 24 hours.)

2. Using the Motherboard "Clear CMOS" Jumper or Dipswitch settings you can reset the BIOS & password settings on alot of computers by reversing the dipswitches on the motherboard, make sure that you put them back to the way they were. On laptop computers, the dipswitches are usually found under the keyboard or within a compartment at the bottom of the laptop.

3. Older computer systems, you can force CMOS into its setup screen on boot by overloading the keyboard buffer. This can be done by booting with the keyboard or mouse unattached to the systems, or on some systems by hitting the ESC key over 100 times in rapid succession.

4. You can also lookup the bios manufacturer for the computer thats locked out & find a default password list for that manufacturer... here is a site that lists default passwords for BIOS manufacturers http://www.xs4all.nl/~matrix/mpwlist.html


----------



## knight_47

Goku said:


> Duckman69,please don't post harmful tricks.It can be used wrongly and may harm many than benefit someone.I have already posted them in 3 forums and was corrected that they could be harmful and used wrongly.I don't want you to get in trouble as I got,so please remove it.Instead post some tips and tricks which will make our life easier or maybe important to us.They can range from recipes to gadgets and gizmos.Just anything that can benefit us.So please remove your posts and post anything you like or you think which can be useful to us.
> 
> I hope you don't take it for wrong.I am just correcting you.If you think I am wrong then keep your post and I will remove mine.In this way,no one will know about it and we can keep it upto us safely.


While his tips may be harmful in the wrong hands, I think they're great for the rest of us that will use them for non-harmful purposes.

I think you're taking it a bit too far. Do we ask Google to ban searches on related topics? Of course not, almost everything can be use harmfully these days, and if you really want it, you'll find it elsewhere.

I hope you understand where I'm going with this.


----------



## Blackmirror

I think the point Goku is trying to make is that the bios settings tricks might be used on a stolen computer and that is against the rules of TSG ..


----------



## Stoner

'We' are getting into the area of deciding the issue of legal possession and who is authorized to make changes.
I've been in a similar position where I bought, at auction, business computers I couldn't boot because I was locked out.
But that situation could have also applied to a thief that stole a computer from a business.
The tool I used was 100% legal and 100% legal for me to use, but now the mention at this site is discouraged.
It's a tough call for the TSG admin to make sometimes, but it is their call.


There isn't anything improper about what Duckman69 posted other than the concepts seem discouraged for the possibility of misuse.

It's TSG's call.


----------



## Blackmirror

Hello Jack a very good morning to you 

I thought the rules were quite clear on the passwords issue .. if i may quote and i dont quote often

Passwords - Please do not ask for assistance with forgotten passwords and/or bypassing them. As there is no way to verify the actual situation and/or intentions, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed. 

Surely the bios tricks are password bypassing ???


----------



## Stoner

Blackmirror said:


> Hello Jack a very good morning to you
> 
> I thought the rules were quite clear on the passwords issue .. if i may quote and i dont quote often
> 
> Passwords - Please do not ask for assistance with forgotten passwords and/or bypassing them. As there is no way to verify the actual situation and/or intentions, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed.
> 
> Surely the bios tricks are password bypassing ???


I'm not arguing with the rules.
Just pointing out that there was nothing unethical in the post.


----------



## Blackmirror

I never said you were lol 
Far too early for a fisty cuffs  

theres never a mod around when you need one lol 

and then 4 or 5 all come along at once


----------



## Blackmirror

We seem to have hijacked this thread lol 
Perhaps someone will prune our bits out and move them else where


----------



## JohnWill

I suggest we leave the topic of passwords behind and also leave the arguments (discussion) for a thread in Random or CD.


----------



## Blackmirror

Would you like to tidy up this thread John
i can delete my posts if it makes it easier for you


----------



## Goku

Well,I have deleted mine so you will need less to clean up.


----------



## JohnWill

We'll press forward.


----------



## Blackmirror

Ok better post a tip then

dont eat yellow snow lol

no seriously
http://www.laptoprepair101.com/index.php?s=date+is+wrong&searchbutton=Go!

everything you need to know about laptops


----------



## iltos

Blackmirror said:


> Ok better post a tip then
> 
> dont eat yellow snow lol
> 
> no seriously
> http://www.laptoprepair101.com/index.php?s=date+is+wrong&searchbutton=Go!
> 
> everything you need to know about laptops


you brits must love those toshibas..... (they come in a chocolate box, or what?)
good link tho :up:


----------



## franca

Find out the health of your hard drive


----------



## Duckman69

sorry about that ill try to watch my tips in the future... COMPLETLY CUSTOMIZE YOUR DESKTOP to look wicked 
i think this may have been mentioned but ... change the color or your task bar in windows with windows blinds http://www.stardock.com/products/windowblinds/downloads.asp
Also if you use fire fox browser to set themes by finding 1 you like & downloading it by just going to tools > addons > themes > get themes > theres some good dark themes that match nicly with the windows blinds dark themes... next you can download cursorXP freeware binds into your cursor config & now you have a cool taskbar nice firefox, nice cursor & if you surf for cool pics for backgrounds & use a background picture timed changer ... your desktop is now the Shiznit compared to a normal windows (Pukes, Gross Basic is so old kept me entertained for like 1/2 a year)
Hope you liked this bit of info


----------



## Blackmirror

http://www.plus.net/support/broadband/troubleshooting/troubleshooting_video.shtml

Broadband connection troubleshooter


----------



## Duckman69

Get rid of the windows blinds taskbar icon... or any other icon you dont want some1 to see or dont want to see your self... Right click on start menu > click properties > goto the task bar menu tab > check the box in the lower left for hide inactive icons > then click customize next to it > then find the icon you want to hide & click the drop down menu and click hide always


----------



## Duckman69

thanks for the pc health tools good to have for my older computer give me a heads up on when to start carin more about it before i loose whatever isnt backed up already...


----------



## franca

Never type http://www or .com again


----------



## ChuckE

Instead of directing a person elsewhere to where a video is that they can then download and view, why not just tell them that entering anything in the Address bar of Internet Explorer or Location bar of FireFox and then pressing *Ctrl+Enter* will prefix whatever you have entered with the usual *httl://www.* and end it with the usual suffix of *.com* (notice the inclusion of the periods also).

So typing in *whatever* in the Address bar (of IE or FireFox) and pressing *Ctrl+Enter* will result in:
*http://www.*whatever*.com*

In addition to that, FireFox also has these others:
*Shift+Enter* for a suffix of *.net* and 
*Ctrl+Shift+Enter* for a suffix of *.org*

There, done, and a reader does not have to go anywhere else to learn this tip, nor have to download some relatively large file (you directed to a video) to get the same info. After all, this is the "Tip of the Day" forum, not the "link to where a cool tip is" forum. Not that that is a bad thing, but some people may not have the broadband access that I, and maybe you, do.


----------



## bicycle bill

I like to do this sometimes. I don't think it is a well known fact that it can be done.

*TO PUT A SCROLLING MARQUEE IN AN EMAIL*
Open OE Click create mail. If you don't see source at the botom left click view on the toolbar and check source. After you have typed your email msg hit enter.
Now click source you have there on the bottom left.
You will see <Div&nbsp:/Div<>/body>
Now hover the pointer over Div at the beginning of that code and when you see the arrow either type or paste the code for your scrolling marquee.
Click preview to see if the marquee is the way you want it. If ok click edit to go back to your email and send it. If not click source and make your change.
You can type any text you want as this scrolling marquee.

Simple code: Have a nice day!!


----------



## rameam

Cool! bicycle bill. Thanks. :up:


----------



## ferrija1

bicycle bill said:


> I like to do this sometimes. I don't think it is a well known fact that it can be done.
> 
> *TO PUT A SCROLLING MARQUEE IN AN EMAIL*
> Open OE Click create mail. If you don't see source at the botom left click view on the toolbar and check source. After you have typed your email msg hit enter.
> Now click source you have there on the bottom left.
> You will see <Div&nbsp:/Div<>/body>
> Now hover the pointer over Div at the beginning of that code and when you see the arrow either type or paste the code for your scrolling marquee.
> Click preview to see if the marquee is the way you want it. If ok click edit to go back to your email and send it. If not click source and make your change.
> You can type any text you want as this scrolling marquee.
> 
> Simple code: Have a nice day!!


Yes, though that uses HTML e-mail...


----------



## ~Candy~

bicycle bill said:


> I like to do this sometimes. I don't think it is a well known fact that it can be done.
> 
> *TO PUT A SCROLLING MARQUEE IN AN EMAIL*
> Open OE Click create mail. If you don't see source at the botom left click view on the toolbar and check source. After you have typed your email msg hit enter.
> Now click source you have there on the bottom left.
> You will see <Div&nbsp:/Div<>/body>
> Now hover the pointer over Div at the beginning of that code and when you see the arrow either type or paste the code for your scrolling marquee.
> Click preview to see if the marquee is the way you want it. If ok click edit to go back to your email and send it. If not click source and make your change.
> You can type any text you want as this scrolling marquee.
> 
> Simple code: Have a nice day!!


Oh, I SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Hate when people do that


----------



## ferrija1

Yes, besides it being in HTML, blinking and scrolling things are sooooo annoying.


----------



## bicycle bill

Well this is a free country. You can express your opinions. Far be it for me to argue with you two mighty Gurus. I think i know also what you are hinting at also. You think using HTML in emails is not a secure practice. I think that is overkill. I have never had a problem in ten years.


----------



## ChuckE

And I have never had a problem either. I happen to like HTML email, but also see some visual tricks as being annoying, when overdone. But there are plenty of people who have been infected by some HTML email.

I believe that many people can't understand the difference between many of the types of problems they can get into with blindly clicking inside some HTML email. *ferrija1* and *AnaCandy* were only bringing to light a concern. If *AnaCandy*, an Administrator here, thought that your point was a real problem, she would have removed your posting.

To think that HTML email is not a problem, is ignoring the creativity of the bad guys out there, and the problems that the novice can get themselves into.


----------



## bicycle bill

ChuckE said:


> And I have never had a problem either. I happen to like HTML email, but also see some visual tricks as being annoying, when overdone. But there are plenty of people who have been infected by some HTML email.
> 
> I believe that many people can't understand the difference between many of the types of problems they can get into with blindly clicking inside some HTML email. *ferrija1* and *AnaCandy* were only bringing to light a concern. If *AnaCandy*, an Administrator here, thought that your point was a real problem, she would have removed your posting.
> 
> To think that HTML email is not a problem, is ignoring the creativity of the bad guys out there, and the problems that the novice can get themselves into.


OK. Point well taken.


----------



## Duckman69

Tip of the day if you like playin with explosives on the 4th of july like most of us enjoy ohh so much, make sure you dont walk back up to the ones you think are a dud M-60 blew about 3 feet from my right ear today still cant hear completly perfect lol ill be fine tomrrow (no i wasnt gonna pick it up... but i was drinking so i guess there was no reason for really walking up to it but to get a closer look or something ... lol it wasnt to planned out ) so theres 2 tips keep your distance & alchol & fireworks = poor hearing in right ear...


HAPPY 4th of July... God Bless our Troops ... which will soon be me  i deploy in like 2 months Night all


----------



## ~Candy~

bicycle bill said:


> Well this is a free country. You can express your opinions. Far be it for me to argue with you two mighty Gurus. I think i know also what you are hinting at also. You think using HTML in emails is not a secure practice. I think that is overkill. I have never had a problem in ten years.


I wasn't trying to be a guru, or hinting at anything. I just find it annoying in emails that people send me, and I have no problem telling them as much.....I also hate stationery, and those stupid little jumping smilies that people put in emails as well.........


----------



## hewee

ferrija1 said:


> Yes, besides it being in HTML, blinking and scrolling things are sooooo annoying.


It sure is and I hate it when others have in in there Signature at forums.

But a great Extension for Firefox that can used is CoLT where you just right click a link and pick how you want to copy it.



> CoLT makes it easy to copy either a hyperlink's text or both the link and the link's text (in a format you specify). Two handy context-menu items make this possible, and don't add clutter; the items are only visible when right-clicking a link!


Also homepage of CoLT and to View Screenshots


----------



## rameam

Duckman69 said:


> HAPPY 4th of July... God Bless our Troops ... which will soon be me  i deploy in like 2 months Night all


Then God bless you. You will be in our prayers!


----------



## Skivvywaver

Speaking of html in emails.....you know those annoying little brackets the >>>>that begin every line after the html message has been forwarded?

There is a freeware program that removes all that crud with one click. It is no longer supported by the developer but I do know for sure it works in Windows Vista.

http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file/fid,6492-order,1-page,1-c,alldownloads/description.html

Ecleaner, great little gadget. I figure you could use MS word to do the same thing if you were bright enough. I am not that much into office other than outlook and using word to make documents.  OK, so I am office illiterate which is why I'll never move above office 2003. I don't even really need 03 but I have it so I'll keep it.


----------



## Duckman69

Thanks Rameam  ill need it out there...


----------



## ChuckE

*Duckman69* why can't you copy an URL (a web address)? If it is coming to you in an email, and you can read it. Why can't you copy, then paste it into the Address bar of your browser (like Internet Explorer, or FireFox, whatever)?

DON"T ANSWER HERE, because you really should not post a question into this thread (it is called hijacking a thread, where you deviate from the original thought or intent), the intent of this thread is "Tip of the Day".

To better serve you, just start your own thread in another Forum, such as "Internet & Networking>Web & Email." 
PLEASE give it an informative, meaningful Title, like "Can't copy a link from eMail" not what some people do and just Title their's "Help!" (not too useful, is that?)

Someone there, perhaps me, will see your question and respond.


----------



## valis

Skivvywaver said:


> Speaking of html in emails.....you know those annoying little brackets the >>>>that begin every line after the html message has been forwarded?
> 
> There is a freeware program that removes all that crud with one click. It is no longer supported by the developer but I do know for sure it works in Windows Vista.
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file/fid,6492-order,1-page,1-c,alldownloads/description.html
> 
> Ecleaner, great little gadget. I figure you could use MS word to do the same thing if you were bright enough. I am not that much into office other than outlook and using word to make documents.  OK, so I am office illiterate which is why I'll never move above office 2003. I don't even really need 03 but I have it so I'll keep it.


youi can also turn that off in outlook....tools > options > preferences > email options > click the 'when replying to a message' drop down menu and make yer choice. Save you a step or three.


----------



## Duckman69

o forgive me i hijacked a thread im sooo sorry whatever ill edit the post but not for you cuz it got no response anyways heres a tip -- internet video converter will download flash videos from most sites that have live streaming videos in them -- orbit downloaded will download almost 99% of the videos out there that are live stream if you find a video that IVC doesnt download for some reason... also internet video converter can convert the FLV file to mpg avi wmv, psp formats divx formats, pritty much any format your looking for so now you can download youtube videos or live stream movies from sites and convert them to a format for viewing or burning at a later time


----------



## hewee

Duckman69 said:


> o forgive me i hijacked a thread im sooo sorry whatever ill edit the post but not for you cuz it got no response anyways heres a tip -- internet video converter will download flash videos from most sites that have live streaming videos in them -- orbit downloaded will download almost 99% of the videos out there that are live stream if you find a video that IVC doesnt download for some reason... also internet video converter can convert the FLV file to mpg avi wmv, psp formats divx formats, pritty much any format your looking for so now you can download youtube videos or live stream movies from sites and convert them to a format for viewing or burning at a later time


http://media-convert.com/convert/

http://vixy.net/

http://www.zamzar.com/

http://keepvid.com/


----------



## valis

thanks hewee....I"ve used zamzar, pretty happy with it, will have to check out the rest....


----------



## hewee

Your welcome valis


----------



## mom2inky

on the 4th of july, a mother of three, when a rocket failed to explode/fly, she leaned over it..it killed her. love fireworks, but people need to be educated about how to handle/consequences of being uninformed.


----------



## ChuckE

This is Nature's way of thinning out the herd.


----------



## knight_47

ChuckE said:


> This is Nature's way of thinning out the herd.


I hope you're joking.

And even if you are, that's just wrong...


----------



## Goku

Well, I don't think ChuckE is joking. He is right. Though it sounds harsh, we have to accept the fact that it is true.


----------



## Stoner

If you're an animal..........


So what was the tip?
Don't approach unspent fireworks?

Why is that in this forum to begin with? It's supposed to be about tech tips and tricks, not general advice.


----------



## Goku

Well Stoner, I didn't mean to offend anyone so it would not be right to call me an animal. And for your information, I didn't give the statement, I just justified it. And of course, this thread can be used to discuss some facts and incidents. This is what we call interaction. So take back your words and start afresh again.


----------



## valis

actually, as this is a tips and tricks thread, and I doubt that anyone will think that looking into a firecracker counts as either a tip OR a trick, I'd have to agree with stoner on that one....


----------



## Goku

But of course it would be inhuman to ignore a sensitive post like that. After all it was 4th of July and everyone was living their hearts out. If it happened that mom2inky posted it, she must have some thought behind it even if it meant to warn about the accidents caused. So, let us leave the discussion here and not stretch it further.


----------



## valis

tip of the day -- never, ever, do this.


----------



## franca

Roll your own Ubuntu live CD with Reconstructor


----------



## Stoner

Goku said:


> Well Stoner, I didn't mean to offend anyone so it would not be right to call me an animal. And for your information, I didn't give the statement, I just justified it. And of course, this thread can be used to discuss some facts and incidents. This is what we call interaction. So take back your words and start afresh again.





> So take back your words and start afresh again.


Think I'll let them stand.
As I didn't quote you, my post was a general response to several people.
If you disagree, I welcome you to the Civ Debare forum at TSG to discuss it.


----------



## ChuckE

I was not joking about a person dying by playing with fireworks. Perhaps it is a bit insensitive, I'll confess to that, but playing with fireworks, *especially in front of your 3 kids*, is a life's lesson. How much do you want to bet that her 3 kids learned something from that encounter that they'll remember for the rest of their lives.

It you look at nearly any animal species you will see one parent, or the other, teaching their young by example. Sometimes those examples run awry and the parent gets killed or injured, but with any result it becomes fixed in that youngsters mind as a learning experience.

Did you ever see nature films where the wildebeests of Africa go to the watering hole and there are crocodiles just a few feet away. It is the slow and stupid wildebeests who become crock-crunch, and all the other wildebeests who are smarter, faster, maybe just plain lucky this time, who survive.

I wonder if the mother with the fireworks read the warning written on the side of the legal fireworks she was playing with? And if they were not legal, then why was she playing with them in the first place - especially in front of her kids! What would have been next? how to play in traffic?

Now, I do like fireworks myself, and I have played with plenty, even having a firecracker go off in my hand ONCE. I was spared any real damage that time, but it was a learning experience.

*mom2inky* even said "people need to be educated about how to handle/consequences of being uninformed." And that dear readers, is all I said, in a another way. Perhaps, insensitively, but how sensitive was that mother to her own kids, in teaching them a lesson. Like I said, that is something they'll remember for the rest of their lives. Poor kids.


----------



## valis

Stoner said:


> I welcome you to the Civ Debare forum at TSG to discuss it.


now THAT'S a forum I ain't going anywhere near.


----------



## Stoner

Dang Keyboard .......


----------



## Skivvywaver

Speel chkc? mE? Nver. 

I do that crap all the time.  

Hiya Jack. :up:


----------



## Stoner

Hidy-ho Scott


----------



## vsrraju53

thanq


----------



## Goku

I agree with ChuckE's view. Also, the reason why I replied to you was because you replied directly after my post. I thought you were talking to me. Even though it sounds inhumane, we don't have the right to call someone so because, they like us, also have feelings. I am not afraid of debating on this topic in public and will happily join the thread if started. After all, what could be better than bringing the facts of life in front of people. Once again, I request all of you to discuss this matter in a new thread because by discussing it in this thread, we are just ruining the fun for all people and causing a nuisance. I myself admit that I am equally guilty so let us discuss it somewhere else rather than causing inconvenience to other. Let us post some real tips and tricks and restore this thread to what it was.

By the way, *Welcome to TSG vsrraju53*


----------



## ~Candy~

valis said:


> now THAT'S a forum I ain't going anywhere near.


Liar


----------



## valis

AcaCandy said:


> Liar


contrary to popular belief, I have exactly ZERO desire to see stoner, xico, basset, or even fishy in a debared state. 

matter of fact, that's an image that's not coming out without professional assistance.


----------



## franca

AcaCandy said:


> Liar










.


----------



## Duckman69

Tip of the day :
If some1 offers you candy to get in a car with them, dont do it...

Real Tip of the Day :
i started a thread somewhere else got an answer and thought i'd share that in here, i was gettin emails on my hotmail account and trying to click the links in them but getting nowhere i tried to copy the link location, i checked the page source, it was driving me nuts... you wont guess how stupid i felt when i figured this out... lol... hotmail blocks link addresses in the junk mail folder, after a suggestion from another memeber that notcied this on a a screen shot he sugest that i figureed well its worth a shot... and wow it worked, who knows maby this will prove useful for a few of you one day... 
~later


----------



## Stoner

Goku said:


> I agree with ChuckE's view. Also, the reason why I replied to you was because you replied directly after my post. I thought you were talking to me. Even though it sounds inhumane, we don't have the right to call someone so because, they like us, also have feelings. I am not afraid of debating on this topic in public and will happily join the thread if started. After all, what could be better than bringing the facts of life in front of people. Once again, I request all of you to discuss this matter in a new thread because by discussing it in this thread, we are just ruining the fun for all people and causing a nuisance. I myself admit that I am equally guilty so let us discuss it somewhere else rather than causing inconvenience to other. Let us post some real tips and tricks and restore this thread to what it was.
> 
> By the way, *Welcome to TSG vsrraju53*


Non sequitur.

You inferred man was an animal, just a member of a herd..


> we have to accept the fact that it is true.


I don't have to accept anything you post or think, no matter if you then post contradictory statements.



> I am not afraid of debating on this topic in public and will happily join the thread if started.


Fine by me. I'll start a thread just for you in Civ Debate.

I see you like the last word......I do too 
You can debate your position that man is an animal here:
 Are technological dangers a process of Natural Selection?


----------



## franca

Stumble Upon the Internet - Video Tip


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Stumble Upon the Internet - Video Tip


Great add-on, though for some reason it considerably slowed down Fx for me so I no longer use it.


----------



## franca

Keep the toothpaste tube squeezed with a binder clip


----------



## Blackmirror

franca said:


> Keep the toothpaste tube squeezed with a binder clip


I only have one tip

Dont eat yellow snow


----------



## franca

Blackmirror said:


> I only have one tip
> 
> Dont eat yellow snow


----------



## ChuckE

Since I live at the beach, in Southern California, we know not to eat yellow sand.  (what is snow?  )


----------



## Blackmirror

ChuckE said:


> Since I live at the beach, in Southern California, we know not to eat yellow sand.  (what is snow?  )


Oh thats it rub it in lol

sun sun sun


----------



## franca

Test your remote's batteries with a digital camera


----------



## franca

How to keep Windows XP running for the long haul


----------



## franca

Merge different digital photos


----------



## RSM123

Tracing an email :

http://www.onimoto.com/cache/50.html


----------



## ChuckE

*franca* what's wrong with giving links to (Kim) Komando tips, and you putting the title in it, as you had with "Merge different digital photos," is that today (25July07) that http://www.komando.com/tips/ link actually is about that. 
But tomorrow, or next week, that same link will be about something else. And your "Merge different digital photos" title will be completely wrong.


----------



## Duckman69

Thanks RSM great guide i learned small bit i didnt already know and im sure alot will find that very helpful i downloaded a hard copy of the page for future reference, and yea the kamando site does that all the time and i cant stand it i just never click there links anymore when posted here cuz i assume its not what it says anymore...


----------



## ferrija1

ChuckE said:


> *franca* what's wrong with giving links to (Kim) Komando tips, and you putting the title in it, as you had with "Merge different digital photos," is that today (25July07) that http://www.komando.com/tips/ link actually is about that.
> But tomorrow, or next week, that same link will be about something else. And your "Merge different digital photos" title will be completely wrong.


Yes, we either need to post the whole story or see if there are permanent links to that story.


----------



## WhitPhil

ferrija1 said:


> Yes, we either need to post the whole story or see if there are permanent links to that story.


Just wait for a day, when she moves the item to her archives and then post a link to that item.

I don't think you want to start copy/pasting these items.


----------



## franca

Use e-mail to store files

Do you have problems managing your data? If so, youre definitely not alone. It is becoming increasingly difficult to manage data.

You can use a thumb drive to store copies of important files. That way, you always have access to them. And, it will serve as a backup.

But what happens if you lose the thumb drive? Will your sensitive information be safe?

RoamDrive might just be the ideal solution for you. This free program lets you store files in your e-mail account. Its as simple as dragging and dropping files.

RoamDrive works with Gmail, MSN and Hotmail.

RoamDrive


----------



## franca

ChuckE said:


> *franca* what's wrong with giving links to (Kim) Komando tips, and you putting the title in it, as you had with "Merge different digital photos," is that today (25July07) that http://www.komando.com/tips/ link actually is about that.
> But tomorrow, or next week, that same link will be about something else. And your "Merge different digital photos" title will be completely wrong.


Sorry about that. won't happen again, I promise..........


----------



## franca

WhitPhil said:


> Just wait for a day, when she moves the item to her archives and then post a link to that item.
> 
> I don't think you want to start copy/pasting these items.


:up: :up: :up: Thanks WP...


----------



## franca

Top 10 Firefox features that don't require extensions


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Top 10 Firefox features that don't require extensions


:up:


----------



## Goku

Look what I came across today:-

Show Hidden Software in Add/Remove Programs


----------



## valis

Goku said:


> Look what I came across today:-
> 
> Show Hidden Software in Add/Remove Programs


good tip, goku....that's going to come in handy.....


----------



## Vakonzika

Goku said:


> Look what I came across today:-
> 
> Show Hidden Software in Add/Remove Programs


But it only shows Windows progs? I thought it would show hidden programs too like some Quicktime stuff. Or am I looking at this wrong?


----------



## CTPhil

Are there any programs that _shouldn't_ be un-hid?


----------



## Vakonzika

Exactly..


----------



## Goku

Look what I have got. An external hard drive!

How to Build an External Hard Drive


----------



## ChuckE

Goku said:


> Look what I have got. An external hard drive!
> 
> How to Build an External Hard Drive


While that might be a nice exercise, how much did it cost, total?
I just bought a Seagate 750GB with USB, FireWire and eSATA interface for $225. It almost is not worth the hassle anymore to go out and "roll your own."

I also have a 500GB NAS (Network Attached Storage) which now cost under $300 (when I bought it, it was a bit more). And that NAS has a Gigabit interface (very fast) and it also has USB expansion, so I can plug in additional USB drives to expand my NAS capacity.

So, with maybe a slight premium, I get a professional appearing box, with full warranty, and usually with features that you don't even think of when your are first considering in "rolling your own."


----------



## ~Candy~

I've gone both routes. The final price just depends on how well you shop 

The 500 gigs are now $99, cases, $20 or so, sometimes even free after rebate.


----------



## ChuckE

500GBs of NAS for under $100? Where?

Oh, wait a minute. You are talking about just the drives. Never mind.

You still need a power supply too. It starts adding up. and I can get a multi-interface external 500GB for about $160, and I don't have the trouble to make sure it all works in concert.


----------



## ~Candy~

The cases I've bought come with power supplies. As a matter of fact, I even picked up one at the local flea market, the same case as I already have....it DIDN'T have a power supply, but, I don't mind swapping it when I need the other one....and I usually have a multi power supply close by anyway


----------



## ChuckE

Oh, I have at least 10 to 20 power supplies around here, too. But my wife starts getting more agitated the more "kludged together" something looks. She has little patience with my organized mess, down here in my computer room.

So, $20 for an external case, including power supply. That sounds like something nice to add to my collection.


----------



## ~Candy~

I hear you, hubby thinks I have too many "junk" boxes as well 

Until he needs something


----------



## Duckman69

my friend just bought 2 external TB drives the other day and sent me the pictures they look beautiful came with 1 year warenty too total price = 470 or 480 with shipping, the guy doesnt have any more up yet but im sooo getting 2 my self @ that price i need TB drives anyway i wish 2 & 5tb drives were available @ decent prices i just saw a 2.5 tb selling for 1500 lol not too fancy either... o well heres a tip as was mentioned above shop smart  i have gotten some good stuff @ flea markets myself but ive also got screwed twice then again it was so cheap i shoulda known better


----------



## franca

Skype - Better than the phone?

Skype


----------



## ~Candy~

I like Skype


----------



## Duckman69

i like adcalls its nothing in comparison to skype as far as reliability but its a ad sponsored program that lets you make calls anywhere in the u.s. im not sure about outside the u.s. and there is a 10 minute per call limit but i've just made back to back calls when im talking for awhile... only thing is it gives you these weird errors sometimes that say out of credits cannot make a call right now, usually i wait 10minutes to an hour max and i can usually make that call so like i said its not as reliable as skype but then again this program is 100% freeware and voice over IP is extremely good quality


----------



## franca

AcaCandy said:


> I like Skype


Me 2......:up:


----------



## Duckman69

can i put a simple easy way to spoof emails so you can send to anyone fromany1 untracable most of the time ? its been awhile since we had a good tip up here... or would this be inappropriate lol?  (hint its all about creating your own free forum: its very simple)


----------



## ~Candy~

No. and Yes.

In that order


----------



## Duckman69

tip: use DBaN once a year to wipe your drive COMPLETLY CLEAR !!!

tip: you can watch movies online @ tv-links.co.uk or alluc.com or movie6.net

tip: you can order a free reboot & driver cd from dell (unlike 90% other companies out there that charge you for this)... doesnt matter if your warenty is expired i did it for fun last week i still have my copy just wanted a new 1 to store away...

tip: middleman is a aim addon that lets you appear idle, appear on mobile aim, appear away and talk threw away messages, appear to have security enabled and a few other things

tip: http://www.oldversion.com/ lets you download alot of older versions of software, and is always trying to update, and always accepting your files if you send them an old version of something they dont have (good if you liked a older version, or a addon only works with a certain version of that program)

tip: with free web hosting sites you get what you pay for...

tip: the united states is a continent

tip: becareful what you buy when dealing with cds & dvds again what you pay for is what you get im stuck with 50 more dvd DL's cuz i bought dirt cheap dl discs they burn and play alright but they skip about 4-12 times per cd with out a single scratch & every single time i burn a dvd... shoulda paid a extra 30 or 40$ whatever it was for some namebrand

tip: use a wrist band shock absorber when playing on the inside of your pc to ground out any static shocks that may occur

tip: do not spray anything but compressed air into the inside of your pc trying to clean it out not a good idea

tip: change your default wireless network password or close off the port if you dont use wireless in your house you may be leaving your self open to war drivers like me


----------



## ~Candy~

Please edit your post. A DELL CD IS FOR A DELL COMPUTER. Any other use is ILLEGAL.


----------



## ChuckE

I'm pretty sure that a Dell Restore CD or DVD is only going to work on a Dell. 
In fact, I am pretty sure that it will not work on models other than what it was created for.


----------



## Duckman69

i did say in the post i doubt it chuck it was just an thought i dont need those reboot cds usually i have real full copies of vista xp sp2, xp sp2 last edition (i love that 1), win 98, win 2k server lol im set... i just was throwing it out there... and as far as them not working for other models i have tested that and they do actually dell updates there cds to keep up with some updates of windows and service pack / security updates and thats about all they change cd to cd


----------



## ChuckE

I said a Dell Restore CD. I have often tried to boot up a Dell computer with Dell disks other than the model what they were made for, and it will fail. If the media can be read, in other instances, to read just individual directories and files - then that should work - as long as those files are not tailored specific to some particular hardware.

Windows installation media (CDs or DVDs) are not copy protected, and while marked "Do not make illegal copies of this disk." it is not illegal to copy them. It is illegal to try and duplicate and sell, or to try and pass off as being legit. (Those are "illegal copies.") It is the unique Product Key (the 25 character code) that makes the purchase and use of Windows legit.

Tips:
Use some punctuation, to aid in the reading. "run-on" sentences, without punctuation, sometimes appear to ramble, and lose focus.
Use a spell checker when posting.
The united states (actually, the "United States") is not a continent. It is a country on the continent of North America, comprising of Canada, Mexico, and the United States.


----------



## valis

ChuckE said:


> I said a Dell Restore CD. I have often tried to boot up a Dell computer with Dell disks other than the model what they were made for, and it will fail. If the media can be read, in other instances, to read just individual directories and files - then that should work - as long as those files are not tailored specific to some particular hardware.
> 
> Windows installation media (CDs or DVDs) are not copy protected, and while marked "Do not make illegal copies of this disk." it is not illegal to copy them. It is illegal to try and duplicate and sell, or to try and pass off as being legit. (Those are "illegal copies.") It is the unique Product Key (the 25 character code) that makes the purchase and use of Windows legit.
> 
> Tips:
> Use some punctuation, to aid in the reading. "run-on" sentences, without punctuation, sometimes appear to ramble, and lose focus.
> Use a spell checker when posting.
> The united states (actually, the "United States") is not a continent. It is a country on the continent of North America, comprising of Canada, Mexico, and the United States.


I've found that the UBCD pretty much does it all for me, EXCEPT when I need to reload the OS, and then I have to rummage for the Dell or HP or whatever it is, boot disk I have laying around.

And thanks for hitting that continent thing; I was beginning to wonder if some new geologic rules had been passed in the last week or so. Been sorta busy.


----------



## Duckman69

no problem valis glad i could help, im always there to assist those in need  OOooOO yeah and ubcd thank you so much i heard of something i wanted to get a few months back and i forgot to get it then i asked on forums here and got a similar but not as good program im soo getting ubcd right now... 

tip: changing your mac address on a extremely constant basis tends to upset your ISP sometimes  lol there a little mad @ me


----------



## ferrija1

A tip I like is instead of recycling old PCs (don't just throw them away) set up a light-weight Linux distro on it, such as Xubuntu (http://www.xubuntu.org/).


----------



## Duckman69

not a bad idea... these days anytime i see a pc on the side of the road i pick them up just to play with them build up my hard drive pile, occasionally keep a video card or cd rom drive got a cd burner in hte last pc i found :-D not taht i dont have like 4 already but w/e maby ill build a friend anotehr pc soon and can use it personally i like playing with my hard drives these days i wanna get my knoledge up as much as i can so the day my HD fails im ready to play with it myself (considering i have 3 copies of anything i need these days dont much matter if i mess up anyway) its like a challenge, i almost cant wait for it to crash so i can put my knoledge to the test but good tip i might do it with one of my computers thanks


----------



## ferrija1

Top 10 things you can do with VMware Fusion and your Mac
http://blogs.vmware.com/vmtn/2007/08/top-10-things-y.html


----------



## franca

decTOP $100 personal computer


----------



## franca

Remove "My Recent Documents" From XP Start Menu

Here


----------



## drumguy1

franca said:


> I like to take notes when I'm reading. But, since I do a lot of reading online, I don't take notes on paper. That's so low-tech!
> 
> Instead, I copy from my Web browser and paste it into another document. That way, I can refer to what I've read whenever I need.
> 
> But when you copy from your browser, you'll get all kinds of strange formatting. There are ways around that. Unfortunately, they're cumbersome, too. So I use Snippy.
> 
> When you select a portion of a Web page (or other document), it's copied to the Clipboard as an image. You can paste it into a document or save it as an individual file.
> 
> I do have one complaint about Snippy: It only works on one of my monitors. But that's just a minor inconvenience. I'm sure you'll find this free program as handy as I did!
> 
> http://www.bhelpuri.net/Snippy/default.htm
> 
> From Kim komando...


Snippy is very cool. Thanks. I've got a ton of uses for that.


----------



## drumguy1

franca said:


> Computer attackers are more focused these days. They're targeting individual businesses, rather than spreading viruses around the world. These targeted attacks are much more dangerous.
> QUOTE]
> We're seeing so much more of this... individual, targeted attacks here with our users. Have to keep reminding people to be cautious, question, verify before clicking.


----------



## knight_47

franca said:


> Remove "My Recent Documents" From XP Start Menu
> 
> Here


always wondered how to do that, thanks


----------



## franca

Send 2GB Files Easily with TransferBigFiles


----------



## franca

Speed up Web browsing

I've never been a fan of those so called "Web accelerators." But since this one is free, why not give it a shot?

Unlike most accelerators, this program is for broadband users.

Accelerators work a few ways, and they won't speed up seeing all Web pages. Google Web Accelerator does the following:

*
Sends your page requests through Google machines dedicated to handling Google Web Accelerator traffic.
*
Stores copies of frequently looked at pages to make them quickly accessible.
*
Downloads only the updates if a web page has changed slightly since you last viewed it.
*
Prefetches certain pages onto your computer in advance.
*
Manages your Internet connection to reduce delays.
*
Compresses data before sending it to your computer. Cost: Free

From the Kim Komando site....


----------



## mobo

I did the thread starters recommendations on a 15 megabit cable connection and it certainly increases its speed.

Thanks


----------



## franca

Hang Bubble Wrap as Temporary Curtains


----------



## franca

SpaceMonger description
SpaceMonger is a free and powerful tool for keeping track of the free space on your computer


----------



## drumguy1

I dare say that my wife would NOT go for the bubble wrap idea on the windows.


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Hang Bubble Wrap as Temporary Curtains


Sounds cool.


----------



## franca

Remove Vocals from MP3s with Audacity


----------



## franca

Backup Outlook Express Email - Video Tip


----------



## franca

How To
Add a Web Interface to Your Homemade DVR


----------



## ferrija1

35 Absolutely Essential Mac Apps
http://freelanceswitch.com/working/35-absolutely-essential-mac-apps/


----------



## knight_47

franca said:


> Backup Outlook Express Email - Video Tip


Great tip! thank you again


----------



## franca

knight_47 said:


> Great tip! thank you again


Your welcome....


----------



## franca

What Kind of Memory Does My Computer Have Installed?


----------



## franca

Extract Pictures from PowerPoint Photo Slideshows


----------



## hewee

franca said:


> Extract Pictures from PowerPoint Photo Slideshows


I don't see any export so can do what it says.


----------



## franca

Stretch YouTube Videos to Fit Your Browser Width


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Stretch YouTube Videos to Fit Your Browser Width


That's cool. Thanks.


----------



## Luvpeaceguru

> I've never been a fan of those so called "Web accelerators." But since this one is free, why not give it a shot?
> 
> Unlike most accelerators, this program is for broadband users.
> 
> Accelerators work a few ways, and they won't speed up seeing all Web pages. Google Web Accelerator does the following:


I tried it on my laptop connected via my 3G phone at 460.8 kbps and it seemed to make matters worse!


----------



## franca

Burn music CDs...

If you are not happy with the burning program that came with your computer or want to try a new one, I have a free one for you. It's both flexible and powerful.

It's more robust than the free burners that usually come with desktops. It's also pretty good competition for premium programs. You can drag your songs right down to your burn list and make a quick CD. CDBurnerXP Pro can make CDs from a mix of .MP3, .WAV, .WMA or .OGG files.

CDBurnerXP Pro can also rip music from your CDs. But the program isn't just about music. You can burn data CDs or make discs for your DVD player. Videos can be cut into scenes so you can skip through them easily.

From the Kim Komando web-site.


----------



## Goku

*Add Tools To MSConfig Tools Tab In Windows XP And Vista*


----------



## Fred333

Very cool tip. I will try and add some tools today sometime.


----------



## franca

Convert Any Filetype and Share Large Files at You Convert It


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Convert Any Filetype and Share Large Files at You Convert It


That's good, just the other day I was looking for something that would host any file. Thanks!


----------



## franca

Quad Core Processors


----------



## John Burns

This has probably already been posted, but I am still learning Firefox and I found this add-on very helpful. You can preview links without actually going to them.

http://www.cooliris.com/Site/index.html


----------



## rameam

John Burns said:


> This has probably already been posted, but I am still learning Firefox and I found this add-on very helpful. You can preview links without actually going to them.
> 
> http://www.cooliris.com/Site/index.html


Yes it has been mentioned but perhaps in another thread, Favorite Freeware. Even if it was mentioned in this thread it is certainly worth mentioning again. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## franca

WinRoll easily manages multiple open windows.


----------



## franca

Clean Inkjet Printer Cartridges with WD-40


----------



## Goku

*Windows in a box*http://bigdaddydesign.5gbfree.com/windowsinabox.htm


----------



## The_Oracle

turn your old computer into a Network-attached storage device:

http://www.freenas.org/

using an old p2, 128 MB RAM, 3x 200 GB HDDs, FreeNAS works like a charm!


----------



## rameam

franca said:


> Clean Inkjet Printer Cartridges with WD-40


Never thought of WD40! Cool! Thanks for the link, franca.:up: :up: :up:


----------



## franca

rameam said:


> Never thought of WD40! Cool! Thanks for the link, franca.:up: :up: :up:


Your very welcome......


----------



## franca

Give Windows Vista a needed boost - Video Tip


----------



## Goku

*Clever Uses For Dental Floss: Beyond Teeth*http://www.gadling.com/2007/09/06/dental-floss-for-more-than-your-teeth/


----------



## rameam

Like the dental floss ideas! I put it all together (edited) to email to fam and frnds and thought I would just post it here while I had it handy. Thanks for the link, Goku.

Clever Uses For Dental Floss: Beyond Teeth

I had forgotten that a woman I know used dental floss this past May to expertly cut a white sheet cake into 60 slices. Not 
that you'll be traveling with huge sheet cake, but it's good to know that if you were, and if you had dental floss, you'd have 
a way to wow the crowd.

Turns out, there are other wow uses for dental floss. I just read about a few of them in the discussion thread "Useful 
Travel Stuff" on Travelwriters.com. A guy named Kevin Kalley offered these tips, triggering off my sheet cake memory.

1. sew with it
2. use it as clothesline
3. temporary lock on a suitcase (tie in a strong knot to keep the zipper closed)
4. cut fruit, cheese and bread
5. use to quiet a dripping faucet. (As he explains it, you tie one end around the faucet and the other end of the dental 
floss down the drain. The drips travel along the thread instead of making that obnoxious drip dropping sound. Neat, huh?)


"I've been using dental floss for years to remove skin tags from my neck!"

I've been using dental floss for years to remove skin tags from my neck! It's sometimes difficult to tie the knot around the 
skin tag, but once you do, pull the floss tight. Leave the strings hanging for a few hours (while you do housework or 
watch television). The blood supply to the skin tag gets cut off and eventually you can just pick the floss off your skin (tag 
attached) like you are picking a string off a sweater! It really works and is less painful than having them zapped off at the 
doctor's office!

I use waxed dental floss to string real pearls. It is thicker and is able to stick to and secure each pearl. Its also so very 
strong it won't break.

To remove a ring that won't slide off your finger: wrap WAXED floss tightly around the finger, starting from the fingernail 
down to just above the ring. Slightly loosen the floss as you wrap downwards so the blood will be forced out temporarily. 
This will "deflate" the finger,making it easier to slide the ring off. Soap and water applied to the ring will make it slippier. 
Wrap over the knuckle very tightly since this is the "sticking point."

I have used waxed floss to remove a ring that I could not get off due to swollen fingers. I put 3 inches under the tight ring, 
and wrapped on the nail side of the ring spiraling enough floss to get past my knuckle. Wrapping and wrapping in a spiral 
until it was past my knuckle. I then pulled the end that was under my ring and it kind of walked the ring right off my finger. 
You have to work quick since you are putting pressure on the blood supply when it is wrapped. It worked great.

This tip is for sewers...Simply zig zag over the floss along the edge of the fabric that you want to gather. No matter how 
long the gather needs to be, the floss will not break as you pull it and gather your fabric. It works like a charm every time. 
When you use waxed floss, the gathers glide along the floss. It's also great for hand sewing ribbons on ballet shoes since 
it's stronger than thread.

I've been sewing up my turkeys with dental floss for 25 years or more -- works great because it's strong. One snip when 
it's done and it pulls right out.

My daughter told me to use dental floss for my ingrown toenail. I took one of those flossing picks with a sharp point, 
wound about 2 or 3 inches of floss around the pick, slid it off the pick and gently tucked it up under my toenail next to the 
ingrown area with the point of the pick. It adheres nicely under the nail and pushes the ingrown nail away from the toe. It 
only took about three days for the nail to begin to grow back as it normally should and the pain was gone immediately. 
Just to aid in the pain, I took some softening cream that I picked up from the drug store designed for ingrown toe nails 
and put it on the toe. Then I put a bandaid on the toe to allow the medication to soften the nail. I had been using the 
medication, but it wasn't helping the nail to grow away from the toe. After about three or four days of treatment..no more 
sore toe!

If the screw comes out of your glasses frame, and you don't have a safety pin to hold it til you get to the Optomotrist, 
thread a piece of dental floss through the joint and tie it off. It holds for weeks as long as you're careful with it.

The filter to my swimming pool has a yellow cap on top that has to be turned to let air out. The cap has a washer which 
always wears out by the end of the season. Without the washer the filter leaks so I raveled dental floss around the end of 
the yellow cap to take the place of the tiny washer that broke. It worked all summer. It's lasting longer than the washer 
did.

I use floss to hang pictures on the wall if I don't have any wire. I also hold back my tall flowers to the fence with floss. At 
Christmas my kids and I make ornaments and use the green mint floss to hang them on the tree.

When making a cake and it is over the top of the pan but isn't equally flat on the top, simply wrap your fingers around 
each end of a piece of dental floss and drag the string across the lip of the pie pan, using a sawing motion. It will make a 
nice even cut and you can use the piece left over by turning it upside down and placing it on the low end. Giving you an 
even cake for decorating.

You can use dental floss to remove pictures from the old magnetic albums without damaging the picture. Just slide it under 
one corner & move it back & forth until you get to the other side of the photo.

Use it to mend holes in playpen netting.

I cut the top off a a small plastic coke bottle by squeezing it with the lid off and cutting with large scissors. Then I squeeze 
the side and make a small cut there. I then put dental floss or whatever string is available through there and hang plants 
that thrive in water all over the patio garden. They are so adorable. I also sell these at garage sales. I have lots of morning 
glory vines thata need trimming and I just recycle these into coke bottle containers and use them again!

Waxed floss works great for cutting out dinner rolls or cinnamon rolls or sugar cookies. Refrigerate dough to make firm 
and place floss approx. required distance from end of rolled dough under edge of roll and cross the left side to the right 
and the right side to the left over the top and pull tightly and it will cut evenly through.

Bring along some dental floss on vacation to use as a makeshift clothes line in a hotel or camping. It's small & cheap. 
Double up the line several times for heavier items.

I use it to make bracelets and necklaces. As a project with my son, we take rubbing alcohol and mix it with food coloring 
until its the color we like it. Then we soak macaroni in interesting shapes in it for appr. 30 minutes and let it dry overnight. 
The next day we string them like beads using the dental floss in place of thread. It's alot stronger and will hold up alot 
better under the not so delicate care of younger children. You could use anything you like, beads, shells, it's your 
imagination and a fun family project.

Use to remove stubborn cookies from a cookie sheet.
Clean Between Cracks
Use dental floss to clean **** from furniture joints.
Cut Cheesecake
Wrap the dental floss around each finger and slide it through the cheesecake.
Use it As Thread
Works well for sewing on buttons or mending large holes in backpacks or canvas.


----------



## Goku

Thank you rameam for organizing it up for all.


----------



## dr911

Goku said:


> *Windows in a box*http://bigdaddydesign.5gbfree.com/windowsinabox.htm


Anybody try this "Window In A Box" software ??


----------



## ferrija1

dr911 said:


> Anybody try this "Window In A Box" software ??


I think there was a review of it by someone here a while ago and they liked it.


----------



## ChuckE

I have tried "Windows in a Box" and while it is nice, and does what is supposed to, it is not really needed. It just makes all the less than easily accessible tools that already exist on your system (if you know how to get to them) into one easily accessible location.

Like I said, it is nice, but not really needed. You can just go to Windows Help and locate those same tools via the links in the Help files.


----------



## rameam

I liked it but I had another program that I liked much better. Problem is the laptop it was on malfunctioned and had to run recovery on it and I can't remember the name of the program. I'm sure I learned of it here, perhaps in this thread. I may have the program on a disc. If I find it I'll post it.


----------



## franca

Clean your new computer

Theres nothing quite like unboxing a new computer. Oh, the anticipation of a speedy processor, fresh Windows installation and a roomy hard drive!

But, last time I got a new computer, there were more than a dozen shortcuts on the desktop. They were all for unwanted trial programs and services.

There was so much to do to get the computer ready for use. I had to install my software and move my data. Then I had to set up security options.

I didnt have time to remove all the junk installed by the manufacturer. So what did I do? I used PC Decrapifier.

This free program removes many common trial programs and offers. Youll be amazed at the list of the stuff it removes! It got rid of the junk quickly and easily.

PC Decrapifier wont take care of everything, but it is a great place to start.

Cost: Free.

From the Kim Komando website....


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hello!

Tip of day is using Bold by Ctrl+B in Quick Reply


----------



## Stoner

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Hello!
> 
> Tip of day is using Bold by Ctrl+B in Quick Reply


When I use 'Ctrl+b' in Firefox....it hides my Bookmarks tool bar.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I use IE :up:


----------



## Stoner

CrazyComputerMan said:


> I use IE :up:


Sorry to hear about your security problems.
Tip......use Firefox.....or even Opera


----------



## ferrija1

Well, these days it's more about features and how much you can customize Firefox compared to IE. But it still is more secure.


----------



## CTPhil

rameam said:


> I liked it but I had another program that I liked much better. Problem is the laptop it was on malfunctioned and had to run recovery on it and I can't remember the name of the program. I'm sure I learned of it here, perhaps in this thread. I may have the program on a disc. If I find it I'll post it.


XPSysPad perhaps?


----------



## rameam

CTPhil said:


> XPSysPad perhaps?


That's it! Thanks, CTPhil.


----------



## hewee

Windows Product Key Viewer v1.02
http://www.rjlsoftware.com/software/utility/winproductkey/default.shtml


----------



## franca

hewee said:


> Windows Product Key Viewer v1.02
> http://www.rjlsoftware.com/software/utility/winproductkey/default.shtml


Thanks H.....:up: :up: :up:


----------



## hewee

Your welcome frank.


----------



## The_Oracle

like this one better:

Winkey Finder 1.72


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I like this one ProducKey 

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/product_cd_key_viewer.html


----------



## franca

Disposing of an old PC.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Formatting your HDD is important before selling, That's important


----------



## The_Oracle

Top 10 Wi-Fi Boosts, Tweaks and Apps

i like the 'windsurfer'


----------



## ferrija1

The_Oracle said:


> Top 10 Wi-Fi Boosts, Tweaks and Apps
> 
> i like the 'windsurfer'


I just saw that yesterday on Digg. I have to try that windsurfer thing.


----------



## The_Oracle

call the room service for some aluminum foil ... oh my


----------



## franca

TypeFaster Typing Tutor
windows
linux

A typing tutor that teaches you to touch type. It supports French, German, Portuguese, US-Dvorak, US-English, Hebrew, Numeric-keypad and more. Typefaster accessible is for blind users. Full Spanish version also. Includes a 3d game. Teacher class support.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Interesting... i have Mavis Beacon Teaching Typing installed cd i borrowed off the library and works without CD! Mavis forever!!!


----------



## The_Oracle

the latest *Sysinternals Suite* is available for download here:

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sysinternals/Utilities/SysinternalsSuite.mspx


----------



## franca

Six Ways to Catch Your Favorite TV Shows


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

franca said:


> Six Ways to Catch Your Favorite TV Shows


Wow thanks!!


----------



## WhitPhil

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Wow thanks!!


Note, that for whatever reason, you can only view them if you are in the U.S.?


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Six Ways to Catch Your Favorite TV Shows


Joost and the network's site are my favorites. :up:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

WhitPhil said:


> Note, that for whatever reason, you can only view them if you are in the U.S.?


I have TV and Windows Media Centre, What is problem with that WhitPhil?


----------



## WhitPhil

When I link to "ABC Full Episode Player" from that link above, then choose "Full Episodes" (top) it states "Only viewers within the United States can watch these full-length episodes"


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Oh but i can still record video while im away on the computer.


----------



## WhitPhil

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Oh but i can still record video while im away on the computer.


Using that link above?


----------



## ferrija1

WhitPhil said:


> Using that link above?


Since he said he has Windows Media Center I think he has a tv tuner in his PC that he can use to record shows.


----------



## WhitPhil

ferrija1 said:


> Since he said he has Windows Media Center I think he has a tv tuner in his PC that he can use to record shows.


Well, I was sort of thinking that, but couldn't relate what that had to do with my inability to access the Full Player Video from Canada!

My original post was because he had posted "Wow thanks!!" and he's in the UK!


----------



## ferrija1

WhitPhil said:


> Well, I was sort of thinking that, but couldn't relate what that had to do with my inability to access the Full Player Video from Canada!
> 
> My original post was because he had posted "Wow thanks!!" and he's in the UK!


Yeah, but there were 5 other ways too.


----------



## franca

You can change your Internet Home Page - Video Tip


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

franca said:


> You can change your Internet Home Page - Video Tip


I know that already.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

ferrija1 said:


> Since he said he has Windows Media Center I think he has a tv tuner in his PC that he can use to record shows.


That what i trying to TELL him


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

WhitPhil said:


> Well, I was sort of thinking that, but couldn't relate what that had to do with my inability to access the Full Player Video from Canada!
> 
> My original post was because he had posted "Wow thanks!!" and he's in the UK!


Stop making me felt down, i can record subtitled show in VCR using freeview...


----------



## ChuckE

ferrija1 said:


> Since he said he has Windows Media Center I think he has a tv tuner in his PC that he can use to record shows.





CrazyComputerMan said:


> That what i trying to TELL him


You can have Windows Media Center, XP or already existing in Vista Premium or Ultimate, without having a TV tuner in your computer, I know, *'cause I do*. Media Center has features that assist, greatly, the usage of various media related tools, but a TV tuner is not required.


----------



## ferrija1

Yes, CCM, you never told us anything about TV or a tuner.


----------



## franca

CrazyComputerMan said:


> I know that already.


But some of the newbys may not.........


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

ferrija1 said:


> Yes, CCM, you never told us anything about TV or a tuner.


I have a Dazzle DVC90 and i use them to record them.


----------



## ferrija1

Ok.


----------



## RSM123

Not sure if the issue has been addressed of iphones which had been unlocked, becoming non functional after most recent firmware update - but anyone considering unlocking theirs, might care to check out these stories :

http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=593189&st=0

http://apple.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/09/28/1917250&from=rss

http://www.computerworld.com/blogs/node/6287

=======

Not really a 'tip of the day' but maybe not worthy of starting a new thread on, and since this thread is poular and continually updated, hopefully people interested will be forewarned.


----------



## MikeSwim07

Wow.


----------



## ferrija1

RSM123 said:


> Not sure if the issue has been addressed of iphones which had been unlocked, becoming non functional after most recent firmware update - but anyone considering unlocking theirs, might care to check out these stories :
> 
> http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=593189&st=0
> 
> http://apple.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/09/28/1917250&from=rss
> 
> http://www.computerworld.com/blogs/node/6287
> 
> =======
> 
> Not really a 'tip of the day' but maybe not worthy of starting a new thread on, and since this thread is poular and continually updated, hopefully people interested will be forewarned.


Yep, if you're going to unlock it, don't update to 1.1 or it will be an expensive brick.


----------



## MikeSwim07

Thanks


----------



## franca

Verify an Email Address


----------



## WhitPhil

franca said:


> Verify an Email Address


This is probably not a good idea.

Note the comment on the link


> UPDATE: As several readers point out in the comments, it's very possible this site is a spam trap, so we're removing the link. Our apologies for not being more skeptical!


And the fact the the Verify org site is run by "eMail Marketing Pro"!

Also, note that entering an address such as "[email protected]" results in an OK!! :down:


----------



## ferrija1

Yeah, that's not such a good idea...


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Windows Media Center died in my PC so i formatted and install XP Home then XP Vista Home and will plan to install Fedora sooner but i need to sort out parition problem and dual-booting problem


----------



## ChuckE

... and the Tip is ... ?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

ChuckE said:


> ... and the Tip is ... ?


I need help with Dual Boot


----------



## valis

then you would probably be best served opening a thread in the os section....


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Yeah, good idea Valis


----------



## John Burns

Process Explorer v11.02

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sysinternals/utilities/processexplorer.mspx

Not sure if this has been posted in here, but I find it very helpful sometimes. You can configure it pretty much the way you want it. I use it instead of Windows Task Manager - helps me understand better what is going on sometimes. Have it configured so I can open it the same way as Task Manager, ie, "Alt/Control/Delete".


----------



## The_Oracle

Meebo - Instant Messaging everywhere ... supports AIM, ICQ, MSN, Google Talk, Yahoo! and more.

Firefox users may appreciate this Plugin,


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I need tips from doctor.... Is there any doctors in here?


----------



## The_Oracle

*Tint Photo Editor* (open source)

A photo editor for colour-select effects. It automatically clusters the colours of a photo into groups, and allows each colour to be switched on or off to create the desired effect.


----------



## The_Oracle

For the friends of the excellent open source x86 virtualizer *VirtualBox*:

Oct 18, 2007: VirtualBox 1.5.2 released! innotek has released an update to VirtualBox.

here's the official *Changelog*

as usual, the older version must be uninstalled first before installing the new version (existing virtual machines and settings remain untouched)


----------



## hewee

The_Oracle said:


> *Tint Photo Editor* (open source)
> 
> A photo editor for colour-select effects. It automatically clusters the colours of a photo into groups, and allows each colour to be switched on or off to create the desired effect.


Thanks that seems very cool.


----------



## llcoolj30

Maybe im a dum so and so...........but i cant get this to work!!


----------



## hewee

llcoolj30 said:


> Maybe im a dum so and so...........but i cant get this to work!!


What program you talking about?


----------



## llcoolj30

How can i do "the tip of the day" for My Pictures???


----------



## ChuckE

What tip of what day? Golly *llcoolj30*, this Tip of the Day forum has over 500 entries.

Just what is it that you want to do with your "My Pictures"?
and also, what version of Windows (assuming it is Windows) are you using?
I ask that because some picture features of the newer versions of Windows do not exist in older versions.


----------



## ferrija1

llcoolj30 said:


> How can i do "the tip of the day" for My Pictures???


If you really want whatever you're talking about to work, go create a thread about it, this is the tip of the day forum.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

ferrija1 said:


> If you really want whatever you're talking about to work, go create a thread about it, this is the tip of the day forum.


ChuckE...

Do you know how to use Spoiler properly.. i can read it well without high-lighting...


----------



## valis

CrazyComputerMan said:


> ChuckE...
> 
> Do you know how to use Spoiler properly.. i can read it well without high-lighting...


that's part of the joke......


----------



## ChuckE

CrazyComputerMan said:


> ChuckE...
> 
> Do you know how to use Spoiler properly.. i can read it well without high-lighting...


Yes, I use Spoiler for the effect (inversed background), not as the "Spoiler" usual usage.

I also know proper English, and I even know how to use a spell-checker.


----------



## gregh1973

Something even faster and better is a program called "Evernote". You can Highlight what you want and it will copy for you on a ribbon. You can classify your notes by keywords. Say you go to the same site every week to read one of your favorite people and you don't have tome to read it or the article is just to big. Just hit Add to Evernote and it adds the whole page to Evernote and you can read it and take out of it what you want later. Plus, you have everything all sorted. If you purchase items on the internet.....add the receipt page to Evernote. Just another precaution to have along with the the print out receipt and the emailed reciept.........after awhile.....you will find that you won't be printing because it is a very trust worthy program. I have been using it for sometime and it is great. When I see news articles pertaining to a subject such as refuting Global warming.....I just add them to Evernote and no matter who they are written by, they are all all categorized together....which helps me when I prepare my arguments. Try it....you'll like it! gregh1973


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Welcome Greg to TSG


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Looks good in here http://www.evernote.com/en/


----------



## ferrija1

Evernote looks pretty nice, I'll have to install it on my Windows machine sometime and check it out.


----------



## franca

Airline Secrets Could Land Flyers In First Class


----------



## franca

Take control of the AVG Scans


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Take control of the AVG Scans


Thank you! That was always happening on my XP machine but not anymore. :up:


----------



## franca

Wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users that will bring you into the Linux world with a single click.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

franca said:


> Take control of the AVG Scans


Thanks Franca!


----------



## franca

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Thanks Franca!


Your welcome ccm......


----------



## franca

Top 10 Free Video Rippers, Encoders, and Converters


----------



## franca

Make Your Toilet Flush Less Water


----------



## franca

Brand New Computer for $199


----------



## WhitPhil

A free, open source, screen magnifier, for Windows, Linux and FreeBSD


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Brand New Computer for $199


That's amazing what that computer has for only $200.

Attack of the $200 Laptops!
http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,138838-pg,1/article.html


----------



## John Burns

franca said:


> Take control of the AVG Scans


Only one question - why doesn't his video address the "pause" feature? Rather than stopping the scan completely, you can also pause it - then continue it later when you wish. To me this is as useful as the stop feature.


----------



## ChuckE

Why have a daily scan at all? If you scanned the computer once after installing AVG, and if you have AVG "looking over" every file you download, or receive, you ought not to get a virus from that point onward.

I trust AVG to protect me, and I shut off the daily scans.

If you want to, once in a while, verify that you really do not have a virus, you could then manually start a scan whenever you feel like it.


----------



## dotty999

ChuckE said:


> Why have a daily scan at all? If you scanned the computer once after installing AVG, and if you have AVG "looking over" every file you download, or receive, you ought not to get a virus from that point onward.
> 
> *I trust AVG to protect me, and I shut off the daily scans.*
> 
> If you want to, once in a while, verify that you really do not have a virus, you could then manually start a scan whenever you feel like it.


I don't trust Avg since finding I had 3 viruses it didn't detect even after daily thorough scans and updates. Avast picked them up no problem


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

NEVER NEVER download Comodo Anti-Virus if you're usually busy person, They'll will ask you to send file approx 15 file every day  and i got enough and uninstall and change to Avast, but i liked Comodo Firewall but not Anti-Virus


----------



## hewee

ChuckE said:


> Why have a daily scan at all? If you scanned the computer once after installing AVG, and if you have AVG "looking over" every file you download, or receive, you ought not to get a virus from that point onward.
> 
> I trust AVG to protect me, and I shut off the daily scans.
> 
> If you want to, once in a while, verify that you really do not have a virus, you could then manually start a scan whenever you feel like it.


Is there a setting so it scans all downloads on it's own?


----------



## The_Oracle

> Is there a setting so it scans all downloads on it's own?


no, there isn't ... not in the free edition. however, you can run a manual scan of your download folder anytime you want.


----------



## valis

or right click on the download in question and scan that.


----------



## ChuckE

I never install files from the Internet, without scanning them first. That means I have to [Save] the file before that. After the download/Save I then open the containing folder and right-click the file just received and make the selection "Scan with AVG"


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

That's useful tip i ever heard.


----------



## WhitPhil

ChuckE said:


> I never install files from the Internet, without scanning them first. That means I have to [Save] the file before that. After the download/Save I then open the containing folder and right-click the file just received and make the selection "Scan with AVG"


This shouldn't be needed. If you have AVG continously running, it should be scanning every file that is opened, created or executed on the system. Thus, when you save the file from the net, it should be scanned?

An easy test ....

Save the Eicar.com file from this site

If your AV is active, it should detect and stop it from being saved.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

That's Fantastic! 

I downloaded one and attempt to open it, and detect, with AVG I will try that with Avast! later


----------



## hewee

WhitPhil said:


> This shouldn't be needed. If you have AVG continously running, it should be scanning every file that is opened, created or executed on the system. Thus, when you save the file from the net, it should be scanned?
> 
> An easy test ....
> 
> Save the Eicar.com file from this site
> 
> If your AV is active, it should detect and stop it from being saved.


I can download all these and nothing happen.
Download area using the standard protocol http
eicar.com 68 Bytes eicar.com.txt 68 Bytes eicar_com.zip 184 Bytes eicarcom2.zip 308 Bytes
I can also open the files and nothing happens. I have to do a scan on my own for it to alert me that something is not right. 
Seems that the free version some options are not there. I even changed to scan all files and can still download any of the files.
Now if I do a scan on my own then it will find any of the Eicar files.

Even checking the scan all files option you see does not seem to do anything. The advance setting all is grayed out.
I get better protected from avg with the email scanner.


----------



## rameam

AVG free does not Real-Time Scan. At least that's my understanding.


----------



## ferrija1

rameam said:


> AVG free does not Real-Time Scan. At least that's my understanding.


No, it has real-time protection.


----------



## WhitPhil

In the pic above, selecting Resident Shield Protection had better be turning on real time scan. 
And, if you are able to download the eicar file without the AV making any complaints, then I would seriously investigate. This should mean, that if you download an infected file, it won't be detected. Or, if you run an infected file.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Eicar provides virus send throught email to check if my email is secure... tried and cant see any attactments, I suppose they open and load...  because of Norton


----------



## hewee

OK I put a checkmark by scan all files and rebooted.
On the text file I got a alert when I went to open it. The eicar.com.txt file open but I got a alert but only the one time and I tried over and over and it opens without a alert.
On the eicar.com 68 Bytes if I right click to save-as I get a alert.
The other 3 I can download without a alert. 

I sent a email with the .txt file and the two zip files out and I have not seen it. I even emailed again without the attachments and that email comes tru right away.
So the one email is getting deleted or is on hold because of the attachments.
Also on the sent email I could save the attachments.

I have all 4 files from there web site in a folder and then a sub folder with txt file and the two zip files so 7 files in all.
Did a A-2 scan of the EICAR and it only found this.
G:\EICAR\eicar.com.txt detected: EICAR-Test-File
G:\EICAR\saved from sent email\eicar.com.txt detected: EICAR-Test-File
So it is not seeing all of them.
If I right click the folder and click AVG it finds all of them.
If I do a scan from the test center it puts all but the txt ones in the vault and then on the 2 txt ones a alert pops up so you can still delete or put them in the vault.


----------



## WhitPhil

Note each of your test cases.

Each time that AVG did not detect Eicar, is an instance when it will not detect a real virus.


----------



## rameam

ferrija1 said:


> No, it has real-time protection.


Resident Shield - Advanced Settings

All options in this dialog are not available in the AVG Free Edition version. This dialog actually serves only as a summary of what extensions will be scanned by the Resident Shield.


----------



## WhitPhil

The AVG Web site states



> Full on-access protection - The powerful AVG Resident Shield provides maximum protection by scanning every file opened, executed, or saved., It also prevents the opening or executing of infected files


Which to me, indicates ALL files ALL the time. But, from heWee's tests (given it is functioning as designed), this does not appear to be true. 
Anyone depending on AVG for protection, should be attempting the same tests.


----------



## rameam

WhitPhil said:


> The AVG Web site states
> 
> Which to me, indicates ALL files ALL the time. But, from heWee's tests (given it is functioning as designed), this does not appear to be true.
> Anyone depending on AVG for protection, should be attempting the same tests.


I sure hope I'm wrong and it really does real-time scanning. I'll try d/ling the file you've been talking about and see what happens.


----------



## rameam

D/l'ed the file. AVG did nothing until I manually scanned the file. It did find the threat.


----------



## Stoner

I've been following the commentary about Eicar and AVG
I quit on AVG recently as it had a bad update and was incorrectly designating a legit file in MS Works as a virus, breaking Works.
When I had tested AVG with Eicar, it only found it on a scan or when I opened the file.
However, AVG would find the Works file as a virus no matter where I copied it to.
I could download the zip file from the Eicar site and no warnings went off till I tried to open the file .

I'm using Avast! now.
A warning goes off and stops the downloading of that file from Eicar.
I can copy and paste the Eicar script to notepad and save it, but if I try to open it, Avast! throws a warning .
On a scan, Avast again throws a warning.

I feel more confident using Avast! and it doesn't seem to use any more resources or slow my computer down.


----------



## WhitPhil

rameam said:


> D/l'ed the file. AVG did nothing until I manually scanned the file. It did find the threat.


The .COM file?

If so, double click to run it. AVG had better detect it then!!

It would also seem to indicate that their literature is not exactly correct. It does NOT do a scan on ALL saved files. It obviously does not consider a file being saved via a download as a "real" save!


----------



## Tstright

My AVG detect all 4 files.... No Worries here


----------



## franca

Better YouTube Firefox Extension


----------



## dotty999

franca said:


> Better YouTube Firefox Extension


nice one Frank!  :up:


----------



## hewee

I think AVG free did better before then it does now but after the 7.5 upgrade things changed because there was things the free version had that it does not have now.

Anyhow the emails I sent I still have not heard anything about so posted at comcast forum and asked why. Before I ran the test and you can read here in these threads about it.
Results of PC Security Test v 3.3.0
Nice free E-Mail App
Test your anti-virus software.
But back then I got the emails back from comcast as posted in this 4th post.

But still it would be nice to know if my downloads are being scan and it seems that they are not because I could download all the eicar without AVG saying anything.


----------



## ferrija1

Round off those classic menu corners in Leopard with Displaperture.
http://www.manytricks.com/displaperture/


----------



## franca

Disable and Enable the Screensaver in One Click


----------



## franca

ZoneAlarm Anti-Spyware Available Free Today Only


----------



## franca

Open Source Video Player Miro Hits 1.0


----------



## franca

How to fix Windows Mail when you can't delete messages


----------



## franca

CDBurnerXP free CD and DVD burning software


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> CDBurnerXP free CD and DVD burning software


That's great software. :up: And despite the name, it works on Vista.


----------



## franca

Smoother Internet Audio and Video - Video Tip


----------



## franca

Another fluff feature unveiled in Windows Vista - Video Tip


----------



## franca

Security Suite


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Smoother Internet Audio and Video - Video Tip


Good tip for beginners. :up:


----------



## franca

Firefox 3 Beta 1 Now Available


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Firefox 3 Beta 1 Now Available


I just downloaded it and it was compatible with none of my plug-ins, killed all my Fx 2 bookmarks, cleared all the toolbars. I did take a look at some of the features and it's really cool. :up: Here's some more on it.

http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20071120-afirst-look-at-firefox-3-beta-1.html


----------



## franca

T r u e C r y p t


----------



## franca

Recover Any Password in Firefox with the Asterisk Revealer


----------



## franca

Set Custom "Ringtones" for Your Email Inbox


----------



## hewee

Nice tips frank


----------



## ferrija1

Move Your Desktop Folders to Your Wall
http://lifehacker.com/software/diy/move-your-desktop-folders-to-your-wall-324957.php


----------



## franca

hewee said:


> Nice tips frank


Thanks H........


----------



## franca

ferrija1 said:


> Move Your Desktop Folders to Your Wall
> http://lifehacker.com/software/diy/move-your-desktop-folders-to-your-wall-324957.php


----------



## ChuckE

Re: "Move Your Desktop Folders to Your Wall"
and ... as a switch of events, try this:

On your computer screen desktop, select a real folder (not a shortcut to one), and drag the folder to one of the unused sides of your screen (the one where your taskbar is not), and let the select button go.

See what happens ...


----------



## rameam

ChuckE said:


> Re: "Move Your Desktop Folders to Your Wall"
> and ... as a switch of events, try this:
> 
> On your computer screen desktop, select a real folder (not a shortcut to one), and drag the folder to one of the unused sides of your screen (the one where your taskbar is not), and let the select button go.
> 
> See what happens ...


That's cool! :up:


----------



## ChuckE

Re: Dragging a folder to the screen edge,

By the way, it works for things other than folders too. Try dragging your "My Computer" to the edge...


----------



## ferrija1

I'm on a Mac, what happens?


----------



## hewee

You can have the folder on both sides and top. Also have it so the folder hides till you move your mouse over to it.


----------



## franca

Resize Any Window with ResizableEnable


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Resize Any Window with ResizableEnable


That's great. I hate windows in Firefox that are a fixed size!


----------



## idar

ChuckE said:


> Re: Dragging a folder to the screen edge,
> 
> By the way, it works for things other than folders too. Try dragging your "My Computer" to the edge...


very awesome tip. Will come in handy THANKS


----------



## franca

Windows Live Messenger 9 Beta


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

franca said:


> Windows Live Messenger 9 Beta


That should be Freeware favourite... Franca


----------



## franca

CrazyComputerMan said:


> That should be Freeware favourite... Franca


----------



## franca

Using Check boxes to Select Files and Folders - Video Tip


----------



## franca

Color-Coded Mouse Cursors Offer Higher Visibility


----------



## Jimmy444

franca said:


> Color-Coded Mouse Cursors Offer Higher Visibility


thats a cool thing


----------



## franca

Backup Your Email Address Book - Video Tip


----------



## franca

Twenty Top 10's of 2007


----------



## franca

What everyone ought to know about downloading security software


----------



## franca

A Faster Way to View PDF Files


----------



## Byteman

Hey all~

Ever get tired of printing from webpages...we all have to sooner or later...see all the pretty icons and pics....you have spend good ink dollars on those, but don't need them if you are printing information only. (You image people need not apply)

So> look for a *Printable version* at the webpage... TechGuy has one available at the top of every page....right under the *Thread Tools drop down arrow*


----------



## hewee

I get tried just reading some web pages when what you want to read is doen the center of the page and to read all of it you have many pages to go tru so always look for the Printable version and look at those site that way but even then some will not have that opton.
Then also some Printable version pages still add way to much other junk like banners and ads.


----------



## good grief

I highlight what I want, go into print preview, select 'as highlighted', remove headers and footers and then print. Works most of the time for getting rid of the rubbish


----------



## valis

I just hit word and paste special as text.....delete what I don't want, and go from there....


----------



## franca

Print just what you want...


----------



## franca

How to make a desktop Web Site Shortcut - Video Tip


----------



## ferrija1

Top 10 Obscure Google Search Tricks
http://lifehacker.com/339474/top-10-obscure-google-search-tricks


----------



## franca

Resizing multiple images


----------



## lilies34

found this really cool site for powerpoint presentation tips and about web conferencing in general. just wanna share it with you guys. someone out there could be looking for one as i was. anywho, here's the site www.web-conferencing-zone.com


----------



## franca

Robot Backup


----------



## hewee

franca said:


> Robot Backup


Wow that Drobo is very nice and I want one. Like how it works and you can use it so easy without knowing anything.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Found this one today, and while I haven't tried it personally, I'm excited about it.  Hope it works for you!


----------



## Farmgirl22

OOOOOOooooohhhhh!! Another good one HERE!!


----------



## valis

here's the one I've been using for a few years...still valid, whenever I use it at least....

http://gethuman.com/us/

v


----------



## ferrija1

valis said:


> here's the one I've been using for a few years...still valid, whenever I use it at least....
> 
> http://gethuman.com/us/
> 
> v


Great list, bookmarked.


----------



## franca

Missing file names under documents or photos in thumbnail view


----------



## GentsBabe

valis said:


> had no idea those things even existed. I just secure my cables every 6 inches with velcro, tthen at the top of the back of the desk put a sticky piece of velcro there, and attach the velcro holding the cables together to that. Cost about three bucks at hobby lobby.


I use the twist ties that keep children's toys in their packages - the big grey ones


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Is there any software to keep my desktop clean... not too much icons


----------



## dotty999

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Is there any software to keep my desktop clean... not too much icons


why don't you hide all your icons as I do, they are still easily accessible


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

dotty999 said:


> why don't you hide all your icons as I do, they are still easily accessible


I normally chuck them in new folder and put them in My Documents... Seems to be too many... needs cleanup but i'll do it later because i got 3 work to be finished for tomorrow


----------



## good grief

Does XP have Quick Launch, or is that just a feature of Vista? I put most of mine in there to get them off the desktop.


----------



## ChuckE

Sure XP has a Quick Launch toolbar, just right-click the taskbar, select Toolbars, and see what's there.


----------



## good grief

Thanks ChuckE.
Well there you have another option CCM, just right click and send them to Quick Launch, then you can ditch the desktop icon. Works for the applications anyway.


----------



## Farmgirl22

good grief said:


> Thanks ChuckE.
> Well there you have another option CCM, just right click and send them to Quick Launch, then you can ditch the desktop icon. Works for the applications anyway.


My quicklaunch only seems to hold 3 icons at a time--or at least those are all you can see. If I can't see it, there's a good chance I can't find it...


----------



## DarqueMist

Farmgirl22 said:


> My quicklaunch only seems to hold 3 icons at a time--or at least those are all you can see. If I can't see it, there's a good chance I can't find it...


right click on the task bar, untick "lock the task bar" you should now have dotted lines flanking your quick launch area, put your cursor over one and when you get the double arrow left click and drag while holding, get the size you want then lock the task bar again.

Mine is set showing 7 : show desktop, my documents, IE, OE, iTunes, firefox and my internet connection manager


----------



## good grief

It works like that in Vista too, but if I leave it locked and just click on the double arrows it shoots up a menu. Does it not do it the same way in XP?


----------



## DarqueMist

good grief said:


> It works like that in Vista too, but if I leave it locked and just click on the double arrows it shoots up a menu. Does it not do it the same way in XP?


Yes it does, but FG said



Farmgirl22 said:


> ... If I can't see it, there's a good chance I can't find it...


So I was telling her how to make them all show all the time


----------



## Farmgirl22

BTW, just wanted to thank you for that tip Darque--that is AWESOME!!


----------



## John Burns

DarqueMist said:


> right click on the task bar, untick "lock the task bar" you should now have dotted lines flanking your quick launch area, put your cursor over one and when you get the double arrow left click and drag while holding, get the size you want then lock the task bar again.
> 
> Mine is set showing 7 : show desktop, my documents, IE, OE, iTunes, firefox and my internet connection manager


Tried this - it worked, BUT............then I couldn't get it back the way it was before - had to use Taskbar Fix program to restore it to just 3 items showing - and taskbar at single level. Lol.


----------



## DarqueMist

John Burns said:


> Tried this - it worked, BUT............then I couldn't get it back the way it was before - had to use Taskbar Fix program to restore it to just 3 items showing - and taskbar at single level. Lol.


Weird, have no clue what happened to you there. 
I just tried what I sugested and can set it to show however many I want, 3 - 5 - 7 and then back again ............ no issues at all for me.


----------



## franca

Use the Task Manager to troubleshoot program problems - Video Tip


How to fill out a PDF form with your computer

Cut, Copy and Paste! - Video Tip


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

franca said:


> Use the Task Manager to troubleshoot program problems - Video Tip
> 
> 
> How to fill out a PDF form with your computer
> 
> Cut, Copy and Paste! - Video Tip


Thanks for useful tips, i needs some tips about backup


----------



## franca

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Thanks for useful tips, i needs some tips about backup


Backup tips.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Thanks! :up:


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

I'm not sure if this computer tips and hints site has been posted here before but I find that it does contain a lot of useful tips. Enjoy!!! :up:

http://www.pchell.com/


----------



## ferrija1

Easy (and stunning) multiplication.


----------



## franca

Understand HijackThis Results with HijackReader


----------



## John Burns

franca said:


> Understand HijackThis Results with HijackReader


This is a good site - and I use it just for my own learning process - however, I think people should be warned that it really takes an expert in this forum to fully understand and resolve issues on an infected computer. I only use it to confirm my own peace of mind - not to resolve issues which might be causing my pc to act strangely or slow down, etc. If I thought I had a problem, I would ask for help in here and post the log for them (the experts) to look at and advise me.


----------



## ChuckE

ferrija1 said:


> Easy (and stunning) multiplication.


Well, yeah, that is very interesting, but try it on something a bit more complicated than one or two digits, with values greater than 5. It gets complicated real fast!

Try 765 x 468.
Or simpler, but still gets confusing, just 84 x 67.

I did like the image of this multiplication "trick", but now that I've seen it, I will try my best to forget it.

I once talked to a person from Europe, and had seen the method she used, and was taught, to multiply. I was so glad to not have been raised in Europe. What a confusion!

I, sure as heck, would not want to show her the method we were taught to calculate square roots. . . . 
For the uninitiated, way back before calculators, there was a long form method we were taught to calculate square roots. It was not easy or pretty, but it does work.


----------



## ferrija1

Yes, it's not easy to use with long numbers but I just found it interesting that you could multiply with lines.


----------



## hewee

franca said:


> Understand HijackThis Results with HijackReader


Cool but I would only use it for info and have someone that knows how to read your HijackThis log tell you what is what.

I just ran it and out of 38 things only 13 said OK and the rest said FIX IF UNKNOWN.

Text version of the log below.


> HijackReader Analysis Log
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Analysis date: 02-12-2008, 23:02:40
> HijackThis Version: v2.0.2
> Log-length: 74 lines
> HijackReader Version: HijackReader v1.03 Beta
> 
> RESULTS:
> 
> FIX IF UNKNOWN: R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = file:///C:/My%20Documents/My_homepage.html(Fix it, if you don't recognize the the program. Internet Explorer Start/Search pages URLs)
> 
> FIX IF UNKNOWN: R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = (Fix it, if you don't recognize the the program. Internet Explorer Start/Search pages URLs)
> 
> FIX IF UNKNOWN: R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = (Fix it, if you don't recognize the the program. Internet Explorer Start/Search pages URLs)
> 
> OK: O2 - BHO: HelperObject Class - {00C6482D-C502-44C8-8409-FCE54AD9C208} - F:\PROGRAM FILES\SNAGIT 7\SNAGITBHO.DLL(Checked with TonyK's List. No threats found. Browser Helper Objects)
> 
> OK: O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL(Checked with TonyK's List. No threats found. Browser Helper Objects)
> 
> OK: O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX(Checked with TonyK's List. No threats found. IE toolbars)
> 
> OK: O3 - Toolbar: SnagIt - {8FF5E183-ABDE-46EB-B09E-D2AAB95CABE3} - F:\PROGRAM FILES\SNAGIT 7\SNAGITIEADDIN.DLL(Checked with TonyK's List. No threats found. IE toolbars)
> 
> UNDETERMINED: O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun(*** POSSIBLE THREAT: nsrvnt.exe - Added by the NERTE TROJAN! Not to be confused with the real ScanRegistry - which is a vital Windows file. This version has the executable as nsrvnt.exe not scanregw.exe. *** POSSIBLE THREAT: scanregv.exe. *** GOOD: Scanregw.exe - "Scans the system registry and makes back-ups at start-up. Important should the registry become corrupt. The executable ""Scanregw.exe"" is located in %windir% (where %windir% is the Windows directory - C:Windows or C:Winnt)". *** POSSIBLE THREAT: Scanregw.exe. *** POSSIBLE THREAT: N/A. *** POSSIBLE THREAT: scanregw.exe. *** POSSIBLE THREAT: update.exe. Autoloading programs from Registry or Startup group)
> 
> UNDETERMINED: O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe(*** GOOD: SystemtrayV100B.exe - Apparently Annex A ADSL modem related. What does it do and is it required?. *** GOOD: CLI.exe SystemTray. *** GOOD: FoneSyncSystemTray.exe. *** GOOD: SDWTRAY.EXE. *** GOOD: SysTray.Exe. *** POSSIBLE THREAT: SystemTray.exe - Added by the BIGFOOT TROJAN! Note - this is not the legitimate systray.exe process. *** POSSIBLE THREAT: SysTray.exe. *** GOOD: SDSystemTray.exe. *** GOOD: SRSystemTray.exe. Autoloading programs from Registry or Startup group)
> 
> UNDETERMINED: O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme(*** POSSIBLE THREAT: ASDAPI.EXE - Added by the CABRO TROJAN! Not to be confused with the valid LoadPowerProfile entry where the command is Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll. *** GOOD: Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll - Power management specifics such as monitor shut-off, system standby, etc. Associated with power management and is listed twice - see here. Loads your selected power scheme. May not be required - depends upon whether you modify the default Control Panel -> Power Options settings. *** POSSIBLE THREAT: Rundll.exe powerprof.dll. *** POSSIBLE THREAT: rundl.exe. *** POSSIBLE THREAT: Rundll32.exe. Autoloading programs from Registry or Startup group)
> 
> UNDETERMINED: O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZLCLIENT.EXE(*** GOOD: zlclient.exe - Firewall program from Zonelabs. Pro version inlcudes other online security options. *** POSSIBLE THREAT: svchost.exe - Added by the NETSKY.F WORM! Note - this is not the legitimate svchost.exe process which is always located in the System (9x/Me) or System32 (NT/2K/XP) folder and should not normally figure in Msconfig/Startup! This file is found in the Winnt or Windows folder. Autoloading programs from Registry or Startup group)
> 
> UNDETERMINED: O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SetPoint] C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\KEM.EXE(*** GOOD: KHALMNPR.EXE - Part of the Logitech Setpoint software for their wired and wireless mice and trackballs. Sets the Windows mouse sensitivity to minimum. The idea is that you will use the SetPoint Control Panel to adjust your mouse sensitivity. This setting is maintained separately from the Windows setting, but is combined with the Windows setting to determine the final sensitivity. For this reason, KHALMNPR sets the Windows setting to 0 so it doesn't alter the one you set in SetPoint. *** GOOD: Khalmnpr.exe. *** GOOD: KEM.exe. *** GOOD: KHALMNPR.EXE. *** GOOD: Setpoint.exe. *** POSSIBLE THREAT: SetPoint.exe - Added by the RBOT-BWI WORM! Note - this is not the valid Logitech Setpoint mouse and keyboard entry that uses the same filename and is located in the LogitechSetpoint sub-folder of Program Files. This file is located in the System (9x/Me) or System32 (NT/2K/XP/Vista) folder. *** GOOD: Setpoint.exe. *** POSSIBLE THREAT: KHALMNP.exe. Autoloading programs from Registry or Startup group)
> 
> OK: O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE(*** GOOD: Khalmnpr.exe - Part of the Logitech Setpoint software for their wired and wireless mice and trackballs. Sets the Windows mouse sensitivity to minimum. The idea is that you will use the SetPoint Control Panel to adjust your mouse sensitivity. This setting is maintained separately from the Windows setting, but is combined with the Windows setting to determine the final sensitivity. For this reason, KHALMNPR sets the Windows setting to 0 so it doesn't alter the one you set in SetPoint. Autoloading programs from Registry or Startup group)
> 
> UNDETERMINED: O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tweak UI] RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp(*** GOOD: rundll32.exe tweakui.cpl, tweakmeup - "Restores settings that can't be retained if you have Microsoft's Tweak UI ""powertoy"" installed". *** GOOD: rundll32.exe tweakui.cpl, tweaklogon. *** POSSIBLE THREAT: RunDLL32 tweakUI.DLL, TWEAKUI /tweakmeup - "Added by the SUBWOOFER TROJAN! Note - the real Tweak UI entry for this is ""rundll32.exe tweakui.cpl, tweakmeup""". *** GOOD: RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL, TweakMeUp. *** GOOD: TWEAK-ME.exe. Autoloading programs from Registry or Startup group)
> 
> OK: O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE(*** GOOD: Avgamsvr.exe - AVG antivirus related. Autoloading programs from Registry or Startup group)
> 
> OK: O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP(*** GOOD: AVGCC.exe - AVG Anti-Virus 7.0 Control Center. Allows you to manage and control all AVG Anti-Virus components, settings and updates. *** GOOD: avgcc.exe. ****USERLIST: *AVG Antivirus software, Usually safe if located in the Program Files folder (or the like). Autoloading programs from Registry or Startup group)
> 
> OK: O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE(*** GOOD: AVGEMC.exe - AVG Anti-Virus 7.0 Email Cleaner. Scans incoming and outgoing email for viruses. Autoloading programs from Registry or Startup group)
> 
> UNDETERMINED: O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinPatrol] C:\PROGRAM FILES\BILLP STUDIOS\WINPATROL\winpatrol.exe(*** POSSIBLE THREAT: netdaemon /v - "Malware designed to ""kill"" a number of antispyware applications (SpyBot, Giant, SpyDoctor, SpySweeper, SpyHunter, Anvir, WinPatrol, and more)". *** GOOD: WinPatrol.exe - "WinPatrol - ""Manage Startup programs, tasks, cookies. *** GOOD: WinPatrolEx.exe. Autoloading programs from Registry or Startup group)
> 
> OK: O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dimension4] F:\PROGRAM FILES\D4\D4.EXE(*** GOOD: d4.exe - Dimension 4 - network time synchronization freeware - starts-up, adjusts the system clock, then shuts down. Autoloading programs from Registry or Startup group)
> 
> OK: O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [devldr16.exe] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\devldr16.exe(*** GOOD: devldr16.exe - "Associated with some Creative Labs sound cards. Provides audio support for DOS applications. Not needed if you don't have those. Required if you use ""Sound Play Control"" and ""Sound Recorder"". To disable: (1) Disable via MSCONFIG (2) Start -> Settings -> Control Panel -> System -> Device Manager then disable ""Creative SB16 Emulation"" under Creative Miscellaneous Devices". *** GOOD: devldr16.exe. Autoloading programs from Registry or Startup group)
> 
> OK: O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Hidserv] Hidserv.exe run(*** GOOD: hidserv.exe - This is the Human Interface Device Server for Win98SE/2000/Me/XP, it is required only if you are using USB Audio Devices you can disable via Msconfig. See here. Typical examples are USB multimedia keyboards with volume control and web-ready keyboards. For example - loaded by default with MS DSS80 Speakers because they have Volume, Mute and Bass controls on the speaker. Some users may experience problems disabling this - if this is the case then re-enable it. Equivalent to MMHid in Win98. On HP Computers, HIDSERV is the controller for the keyboard sound controls on the USB and PS/2 keyboards. *** GOOD: mmhid.dll. Autoloading programs from Registry or Startup group)
> 
> UNDETERMINED: O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme(*** POSSIBLE THREAT: ASDAPI.EXE - Added by the CABRO TROJAN! Not to be confused with the valid LoadPowerProfile entry where the command is Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll. *** GOOD: Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll - Power management specifics such as monitor shut-off, system standby, etc. Associated with power management and is listed twice - see here. Loads your selected power scheme. May not be required - depends upon whether you modify the default Control Panel -> Power Options settings. *** POSSIBLE THREAT: Rundll.exe powerprof.dll. *** POSSIBLE THREAT: rundl.exe. *** POSSIBLE THREAT: Rundll32.exe. Autoloading programs from Registry or Startup group)
> 
> UNDETERMINED: O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service(*** GOOD: VSMON.EXE - Even if you don't have ZoneAlarm or ZoneAlarm Pro run at start-up you do need this. *** POSSIBLE THREAT: vsmon.exe - Added by the RBOT.BO WORM! If this was the ZoneAlarm firewall the name column would be TrueVector. Autoloading programs from Registry or Startup group)
> 
> OK: O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [KB918547] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB918547\KB918547.EXE(*** GOOD: KB918547.EXE - Bug-fix for a Microsoft graphics rendering engine vulnerability - see here. Windows 98/Me only. Autoloading programs from Registry or Startup group)
> 
> UNDETERMINED: O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [U891711] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\U891711\KB891711.EXE( Autoloading programs from Registry or Startup group)
> 
> UNDETERMINED: O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Tweak UI] RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakLogon(*** GOOD: rundll32.exe tweakui.cpl, tweakmeup - "Restores settings that can't be retained if you have Microsoft's Tweak UI ""powertoy"" installed". *** GOOD: rundll32.exe tweakui.cpl, tweaklogon. *** POSSIBLE THREAT: RunDLL32 tweakUI.DLL, TWEAKUI /tweakmeup - "Added by the SUBWOOFER TROJAN! Note - the real Tweak UI entry for this is ""rundll32.exe tweakui.cpl, tweakmeup""". *** GOOD: RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL, TweakMeUp. *** GOOD: TWEAK-ME.exe. Autoloading programs from Registry or Startup group)
> 
> UNDETERMINED: O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HostsServer] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\ABELHADIGITAL.COM\HOSTSMAN\HOSTSSRV.EXE" --start( Autoloading programs from Registry or Startup group)
> 
> OK: O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HostsMan] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\ABELHADIGITAL.COM\HOSTSMAN\HM.EXE" -s(*** GOOD: hm.exe - HostsMan is a freeware application that lets you manage your Hosts file with ease. It is mainly intended to block specific domains (mostly advertising servers) by redirecting them to localhost, but can also be used to add any other domain/Ip combination that you want to be included in the HOSTS file. Autoloading programs from Registry or Startup group)
> 
> UNDETERMINED: O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [HostsServer] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\ABELHADIGITAL.COM\HOSTSMAN\HOSTSSRV.EXE" --start (User 'Default user')( Autoloading programs from Registry or Startup group)
> 
> OK: O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [HostsMan] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\ABELHADIGITAL.COM\HOSTSMAN\HM.EXE" -s (User 'Default user')(*** GOOD: hm.exe - HostsMan is a freeware application that lets you manage your Hosts file with ease. It is mainly intended to block specific domains (mostly advertising servers) by redirecting them to localhost, but can also be used to add any other domain/Ip combination that you want to be included in the HOSTS file. Autoloading programs from Registry or Startup group)
> 
> FIX IF UNKNOWN: O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present(Fix it, unless you use SpyBot's 'Lock homepage' or caused intentionally by admin. IE Options access restricted by Administrator)
> 
> FIX IF UNKNOWN: O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Flash - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\UNH SOLUTIONS\FLASH SAVING PLUGIN\FLASHSBUTTON.DLL/210(Fix it, if you don't recognize the name of the item in IE's right-click menu. Extra items in IE right-click menu)
> 
> FIX IF UNKNOWN: O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL(Fix it, if you don't recognize the button or menuitem (in the IE menu). Extra buttons or menu-items on main IE toolbar)
> 
> FIX IF UNKNOWN: O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL(Fix it, if you don't recognize the button or menuitem (in the IE menu). Extra buttons or menu-items on main IE toolbar)
> 
> FIX IF UNKNOWN: O9 - Extra button: Flash - {43CF38F3-5AEC-45a3-AD31-04EB06E9C6CA} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\UNH SOLUTIONS\FLASH SAVING PLUGIN\FLASHSBUTTON.DLL (HKCU)(Fix it, if you don't recognize the button or menuitem (in the IE menu). Extra buttons or menu-items on main IE toolbar)
> 
> FIX IF UNKNOWN: O15 - Trusted Zone: http://download.windowsupdate.com(Usually only AOL and CoolWebSearch add URLs here. Fix if you didn't add the URL yourself. Unwanted sites in Trusted Zone)
> 
> FIX IF UNKNOWN: O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.windowsupdate.com(Usually only AOL and CoolWebSearch add URLs here. Fix if you didn't add the URL yourself. Unwanted sites in Trusted Zone)
> 
> FIX IF UNKNOWN: O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.update.microsoft.com (Usually only AOL and CoolWebSearch add URLs here. Fix if you didn't add the URL yourself. Unwanted sites in Trusted Zone)


----------



## Byteman

Hi, Right hewee.....We definitely do not trust those automated Hijackthis readers at all. They have all given bad results.


----------



## hewee

Byteman, 
That is so right. Now I have gone and looked at other web sites where you can have your Hijackthis and they can be good to look at and they did better then this HijackReader but still I use it only to look at and if I want to really know I have always posted my log here for those that know to look at it. 
I also save copies of the Hijackthis logs and once I am told all is OK with my Hijackthis log I save it marked as OK. I then have it to look at and when anything new is added I know what new thing is there and if I don't understand what it is I will post it again.

What is funny is the last 3 things in that log are what I have added to IE trust zone and the only sites I have added to the IE trust zone because they are needed for MS Updates.
The SDHELPER.DLL one was added after Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.4 came out or added because what or how I installed it.


----------



## franca

5 Steps to Using Online Financial Sites Safely


----------



## franca

Malicious Web sites on the rise


----------



## ferrija1

Finding a Mac-compatible MP3 player
http://www.komando.com/tips/


----------



## franca

Always check the cables


----------



## franca

Using your backups

 
Attaching files to an e-mail


----------



## franca

Burn better


----------



## franca

Dude! Where's my icons? What to do when all your desktop icons disappear


----------



## franca

How to download AVG Free edition


----------



## franca

Scan Attachments Before Downloading with VirusTotal

Automatically Lock Your Computer When You Walk Away with Blue Lock

Share Large Files Instantly with EatLime


----------



## franca

Windows Vista Service Pack 1

Recycle Electronics for Free by Mail


----------



## franca

Post your e-mail address safely


----------



## hewee

franca said:


> Post your e-mail address safely


So where is the link to "Post your e-mail address safely"?


----------



## franca

hewee said:


> So where is the link to "Post your e-mail address safely"?


Sorry about that H......... HERE


----------



## franca

Get the Most from Your Rechargeable Batteries

Where to buy a book manual for your computer


Get Rid of the Junk Left Over after You Install Vista SP1

Create a Shortcut and Hotkey to Eject Your CD/DVD Drive


----------



## ChuckE

hewee said:


> So where is the link to "Post your e-mail address safely"?


That's the problem with this and other "link to a link" postings, such as appear on the Kim Komando's website and others.

That is the exact reason I have railed before, about posting the any "link to a link" posts. Whenever Kim (or others) has/have a post, it can easily change with no notification. In fact, they usually do in time, and Kim changes her "Tips" and "Cool Sites" pages frequently. You can't expect her page to be static when it references pages from that static location. Somebody mentioning some at-that-time-current "link to a link" page will be obsolete in due time. So here we are with over a thousand messages, with maybe dozens of these sort of references, that no longer are any good. the actual page mentioned may still exist, and yet there in no way to easily locate them. grrrrr.

It is easy to resolve, of course, just don't give a link to her page. Instead reference her topic page, 
and you probably should give Kim the credit as to how you "found" the topic page.


----------



## hewee

franca said:


> Sorry about that H......... HERE


Don't know if I would trust that because I have read those sites that have you login where you see the text code you have to try and read and type in to login they say these bots are starting to read them. So if they can read them then they can read this plain looking text image a whole lot more easy.


----------



## hewee

ChuckE said:


> That's the problem with this and other "link to a link" postings, such as appear on the Kim Komando's website and others.
> 
> That is the exact reason I have railed before, about posting the any "link to a link" posts. Whenever Kim (or others) has/have a post, it can easily change with no notification. In fact, they usually do in time, and Kim changes her "Tips" and "Cool Sites" pages frequently. You can't expect her page to be static when it references pages from that static location. Somebody mentioning some at-that-time-current "link to a link" page will be obsolete in due time. So here we are with over a thousand messages, with maybe dozens of these sort of references, that no longer are any good. the actual page mentioned may still exist, and yet there in no way to easily locate them. grrrrr.
> 
> It is easy to resolve, of course, just don't give a link to her page. Instead reference her topic page,
> and you probably should give Kim the credit as to how you "found" the topic page.


Yea some sites are that way so you need to see if what you want to link to has another link to the post. 
Like over at http://billpstudios.blogspot.com/ I can read this on " Weak Points in Keeping Personal Data Safe" and it is there right at the top of the page. But next time Bill post something then it moves down the page and then he Archives each month.
But he does a links to this post under each so you can get and post that link so I can read Weak Points in Keeping Personal Data Safe
 and it will take you there and the link will stay good.
Some sites are harder to deal with and sometimes if they have a Print friendy link then that may help because your get just the one post and not everything else that was on the page that may change.


----------



## franca

No, home users of AVG Antvirus do not need to upgrade

Vista Service Pack 1 - Don't do it....yet


----------



## franca

Save pictures from email - Video Tip


----------



## franca

The 46 Best-ever Freeware Utilities


----------



## franca

Reconfigure Windows with TweakNow


----------



## franca

Locate Free Wireless with Wi-Fi Hotspot Finder


----------



## hewee

franca said:


> Reconfigure Windows with TweakNow


I got TweakNow PowerPack 2005 on my 98SE computer. It is a cool program to have.
Also I have my own build computer so it lets you add or change the OEM so I added info about my computer there and my own image.


----------



## franca

What version do I have?

Free Online Backup

xdrive

Windows Live SkyDrive


----------



## franca

Right-click: Properties - VIDEO TIP


----------



## franca

7 Habits of highly ineffecient Internet Users


----------



## mt2002

*Deleting a file bypassing recycling bin*

Select a file, hit shift+delete. I use it all of the time to bypass the recycling bin. Be careful though as there is absolutely no way to retrieve the file. Use at your own risk.

*Running Windows Explorer under another account*

You can also run Windows Explorer under your account without logging off the current user. I use it all of the time at work when I need to use my administrator account.

Use windows key+r to bring up the run box, and type in:
*runas /user:yourusername "explorer /separate"*

Type in your account password and viola--Windows Explorer will open under your account. You can also access the control panel this way (just type in control panel in the address bar)

*Fast way to open Control Panel*

...Which comes to mind that you can also access control panel using windows key+r to bring up the run box, and typing "control" and hit enter.


----------



## ferrija1

http://library.techguy.org/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## franca

Good news for Vista users

Ubuntu 8.04 "Hardy Heron" Released


----------



## franca

AVG Free Antivirus 8.0 Upgrade - Video Tip


----------



## franca

Troubleshoot Hardware Problems


----------



## net_newsy

*convert the web page of your choice to PDF ...*

http://www.easysw.com/htmldoc/pdf-o-matic.php


----------



## Stoner

This works in Firefox, not sure about IE.
Hold down 'Ctrl' and press 'F' to do word searches on an open web page.
A small search bar opens at the bottom of the Firefox window.


----------



## Stoner

I posted this tip as a separate thread several days ago and it was moved to hardware for some reason.
Now it's buried there some 7 pages deep and probably going unnoticed.
Here it is again :



Stoner said:


> I just ran into this:
> I have a Lite On DVD writer (EZ DUB) which is an external unit, USB2.
> After over a year of usage, it began to sporadically refuse to read DVDs ( CDs it would read) and then lock the computer up.
> Finally it wouldn't recognize any DVDs.
> I cleaned the laser lens with alcohol to no avail.
> I was ready to buy a new one when I thought to flash it with new firmware.
> It now works properly 100% of the time.
> Perhaps a power surge affected it as it's plugged into it's own outlet and there's no off switch.
> Or gremlins.
> Before you pitch that DVD writer, it's worth the effort to check the manufacturer site for updated firmware.
> Worked for me, hope you are as lucky


----------



## good grief

Stoner said:


> This works in Firefox, not sure about IE.
> Hold down 'Ctrl' and press 'F' to do word searches on an open web page.
> A small search bar opens at the bottom of the Firefox window.


Works on Vista in IE7 too. Thanks for the tip


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Thanks for interesting tips!


----------



## ferrija1

When focused in the address bar in Opera, you can press Command/Ctrl + B to paste the clipboard's contents and go. So instead of pressing Command/Ctrl + V and Enter, you just press Command/Ctrl + B.


----------



## Matt2908

Its taken me days to go through all of these tips. Thanks to everyone that posted tips. Some are great. My computer runs a lot faster thanks to you guys and gals.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

mt2002 said:


> *Deleting a file bypassing recycling bin*
> 
> Select a file, hit shift+delete. I use it all of the time to bypass the recycling bin. Be careful though as there is absolutely no way to retrieve the file. Use at your own risk.
> 
> *Running Windows Explorer under another account*
> 
> You can also run Windows Explorer under your account without logging off the current user. I use it all of the time at work when I need to use my administrator account.
> 
> Use windows key+r to bring up the run box, and type in:
> *runas /user:yourusername "explorer /separate"*
> 
> Type in your account password and viola--Windows Explorer will open under your account. You can also access the control panel this way (just type in control panel in the address bar)
> 
> *Fast way to open Control Panel*
> 
> ...Which comes to mind that you can also access control panel using windows key+r to bring up the run box, and typing "control" and hit enter.


Wow Bypassing deleting file!

Thanks!!!


----------



## ferrija1

Chkdsk, always a good thing to run. 

http://vlaurie.com/computers2/Articles/chkdsk.htm


----------



## mt2002

*Restore deleted files*

This tool can be used to recover files that were deleted from the hdd, fdd, usb, et al.. It costs money, but its worth it 

Clicky

*Running programs without explorer*

If there is no taskbar when you start the computer, or no desktop, don't panic! Hit ctrl+alt+del to bring up the task manager. Go to *File->Run*. This brings up a run box that acts just like *Start->Run*, and can be used to execute any command line.

Type in *explorer* to restore the taskbar and desktop. Or, if that is causing problems, type in *explorer /separate* to bring up a separate window so you can resolve the problem.

(Believe it or not, I had to do this several times)


----------



## ferrija1

Easily rename hundreds of files.
http://www.1-4a.com/rename/


----------



## mt2002

*Pause startup*

Simply press the *Pause/break* key while the BIOS screen displays. The system is now paused  Hit one of the bootup option keys to get into that option, any other key to continue booting normally.

*Break out of command*

Hit *ctrl+break* key while a command is executing to break out of it. Works for any command line program.

*Type unicode!*

You can type unicode characters in almost (if not all) keyboards and laptops. For most PC keyboards, hold down the *alt* key while pressing the numbers on the keyboard that represents that characters in decimal notation.

This allows us to type in alot of different characters immediately: §3↨S♣○♥☺

Laptops are the the same way, but you may need to press the numlock key first.


----------



## dr911

mt2002 said:


> *Pause startup*
> 
> Simply press the *Pause/break* key while the BIOS screen displays. The system is now paused  Hit one of the bootup option keys to get into that option, any other key to continue booting normally.
> 
> *Break out of command*
> 
> Hit *ctrl+break* key while a command is executing to break out of it. Works for any command line program.
> 
> *Type unicode!*
> 
> You can type unicode characters in almost (if not all) keyboards and laptops. For most PC keyboards, hold down the *alt* key while pressing the numbers on the keyboard that represents that characters in decimal notation.
> 
> This allows us to type in alot of different characters immediately: §3↨S♣○♥☺
> 
> Laptops are the the same way, but you may need to press the numlock key first.


Here's a page for "key board" unicode characters.
http://www.mesweet.net/altkeysymbols.html


----------



## rameam

Thanks, dr911. Here's another list if anyone can use them.

Alt + 0145 left single quote
Alt + 0146 right single quote
Alt + 0147 left double quote
Alt + 0148 right double quote
Alt + 0134 dagger
Alt + 0135 double dagger
Alt + 0137 per mill sign
Alt + 0139 single left-pointing angle quote
Alt + 0155 single right-pointing angle quote
Alt + 0153 trademark sign
Alt + 0150 en dash
Alt + 0151 em dash
Alt + 0160 nonbreaking space
Alt + 0161 inverted exclamation
Alt + 0162 cent sign
Alt + 0163 pound sterling
Alt + 0164 general currency sign
Alt + 0165 yen sign
Alt + 0166 broken vertical bar
Alt + 0167 section sign
Alt + 0168 umlaut
Alt + 0169 copyright
Alt + 0170 feminine ordinal
Alt + 0171 left angle quote
Alt + 0172 not sign
Alt + 0173 soft hyphen
Alt + 0174 registered trademark
Alt + 0175 macron accent
Alt + 0176 degree sign
Alt + 0177 plus or minus
Alt + 0178 superscript two
Alt + 0179 superscript three
Alt + 0180 acute accent
Alt + 0181 micro sign
Alt + 0182 paragraph sign
Alt + 0183 middle dot
Alt + 0184 cedilla
Alt + 0185 superscript one
Alt + 0186 masculine ordinal
Alt + 0187 right angle quote
Alt + 0188 one-fourth
Alt + 0189 one-half
Alt + 0190 three-fourths
Alt + 0191 inverted question mark
Alt + 0192 uppercase A, grave accent
Alt + 0193 uppercase A, acute accent
Alt + 0194 uppercase A, circumflex accent
Alt + 0195 uppercase A, tilde
Alt + 0196 uppercase A, umlaut
Alt + 0197 uppercase A, ring
Alt + 0198 uppercase AE
Alt + 0199 uppercase C, cedilla
Alt + 0200 uppercase E, grave accent
Alt + 0201 uppercase E, acute accent
Alt + 0202 uppercase E, circumflex accent
Alt + 0203 uppercase E, umlaut
Alt + 0204 uppercase I, grave accent
Alt + 0205 uppercase I, acute accent
Alt + 0206 uppercase I, circumflex accent
Alt + 0207 uppercase I, umlaut
Alt + 0208 uppercase Eth, Icelandic
Alt + 0209 uppercase N, tilde
Alt + 0210 uppercase O, grave accent
Alt + 0211 uppercase O, acute accent
Alt + 0212 uppercase O, circumflex accent
Alt + 0213 uppercase O, tilde
Alt + 0214 uppercase O, umlaut
Alt + 0215 multiplication sign
Alt + 0216 uppercase O, slash
Alt + 0217 uppercase U, grave accent
Alt + 0218 uppercase U, acute accent
Alt + 0219 uppercase U, circumflex accent
Alt + 0220 uppercase U, umlaut
Alt + 0221 uppercase Y, acute accent
Alt + 0222 uppercase THORN, Icelandic
Alt + 0223 lowercase sharps, German
Alt + 0224 lowercase a, grave accent
Alt + 0225 lowercase a, acute accent
Alt + 0226 lowercase a, circumflex accent
Alt + 0227 lowercase a, tilde
Alt + 0228 lowercase a, umlaut
Alt + 0229 lowercase a, ring
Alt + 0230 lowercase ae
Alt + 0231 lowercase c, cedilla
Alt + 0232 lowercase e, grave accent
Alt + 0233 lowercase e, acute accent
Alt + 0234 lowercase e, circumflex accent
Alt + 0235 lowercase e, umlaut
Alt + 0236 lowercase i, grave accent
Alt + 0237 lowercase i, acute accent
Alt + 0238 lowercase i, circumflex accent
Alt + 0239 lowercase i, umlaut
Alt + 0240 lowercase eth, Icelandic
Alt + 0241 lowercase n, tilde
Alt + 0242 lowercase o, grave accent
Alt + 0243 lowercase o, acute accent
Alt + 0244 lowercase o, circumflex accent
Alt + 0245 lowercase o, tilde
Alt + 0246 lowercase o, umlaut
Alt + 0247 division sign
Alt + 0248 lowercase o, slash
Alt + 0249 lowercase u, grave accent
Alt + 0250 lowercase u, acute accent
Alt + 0251 lowercase u, circumflex accent
Alt + 0252 lowercase u, umlaut
Alt + 0253 lowercase y, acute accent
Alt + 0254 lowercase thorn, Icelandic
Alt + 0255 lowercase y, umlaut


----------



## khanjee

very very nice.


----------



## ferrija1

Or you can always use the character map/palette.

For Macs:
http://www.gosquared.com/liquidicity/archives/172


----------



## franca

Create Shortcuts to Turn Vista's Firewall On/Off


----------



## khanjee

thanks


----------



## Feral Geek

Why would you want to use IE in Kiosk mode????


----------



## ferrija1

http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-awesome-apps-to-make-things-easier-on-a-usb-drive/


----------



## ChuckE

Feral Geek said:


> Why would you want to use IE in Kiosk mode????


Kiosk mode is useful for organizations that provide a computer with Internet connection in an open area, all for the purpose of accessing THAT company's website.

An example would be at a banking institution where the customers might want to check for the current interest rates, etc.

Those kiosk's would not be used for personal on-line banking.

Why are you asking?


----------



## khanjee

nice sharing


----------



## valis

ChuckE said:


> Kiosk mode is useful for organizations that provide a computer with Internet connection in an open area, all for the purpose of accessing THAT company's website.
> 
> An example would be at a banking institution where the customers might want to check for the current interest rates, etc.
> 
> Those kiosk's would not be used for personal on-line banking.
> 
> Why are you asking?


man, they are _everywhere._ Walmart and Target have them for hiring, walgreens for photodevelopment, you can't swing your arm's without knocking one over it seems.


----------



## franca

Warning:


----------



## nathan909

thanks for sharing, really cool
keep it up


----------



## franca

Firefox 3.0 is ready for download


----------



## da_ab

i upgraded to 3 then some of of my bookmarks were missing.
had to revert back until the addon "tab mix plus" is upgraded.


----------



## ferrija1

My bookmarks were the ones I had months ago, which annoyed me quite a bit.


----------



## vreyens

Hi,
I just ran across this in Firefox (add-ons).
It's call PicLens, I think it's just great. 
Full-Screen, 3D -- PicLens transforms your browser into a visually stunning experience for finding and viewing online photos and videos. Our "3D Wall" lets you effortlessly search and zoom your way around thousands of images, videos, news feeds, sports feeds, and more,
Give it a try.
Barry


----------



## Davec

da_ab said:


> i upgraded to 3 then some of of my bookmarks were missing.
> had to revert back until the addon "tab mix plus" is upgraded.


This one works with FF 3

http://tmp.garyr.net/tab_mix_plus-dev-build.xpi

From the Dev website.


----------



## franca

Convert virtually anything


----------



## John Burns

If you have a favorite photo or desktop image, which you would like to use and add a calendar, this is a free site which allows you to add calendar, and manipulate how and where you like the calendar best.

http://bighugelabs.com/flickr/wallpaper.php


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Convert virtually anything


Even better: http://www.infoplease.com/pages/unitconversion.html


----------



## hewee

ferrija1 said:


> Even better: http://www.infoplease.com/pages/unitconversion.html


Also one you can download is Convert For Windows.
http://joshmadison.com/article/convert-for-windows

You can get the install version or the zip (no install) version.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

hewee said:


> Also one you can download is Convert For Windows.
> http://joshmadison.com/article/convert-for-windows
> 
> You can get the install version or the zip (no install) version.


I just google it for currency conventer


----------



## hewee

CrazyComputerMan said:


> I just google it for currency conventer


A currency conventer is one that is missing from Convert For Windows too.


----------



## franca

Web mail...remember web mail


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Boot your Firefox.. with this | space

E.G i want to boot Google and BBC

www.google.com |www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## franca

Firefox 3.0 Bookmark & History Search - Video Tip


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Firefox 3.0 Bookmark & History Search - Video Tip


Great tip, I love the new Fx.


----------



## franca

Extracting photos from PowerPoint is a snap


----------



## billyb1987

What is it?
robots.txt is a regular text file that sit's in the public_html folder of your website.

What does it do?
Basically it tells the bots information, in this case it tells search engines which of them are allowed to crawl your site and which are not, it also states which files to index and which to leave alone. Robots.txt does hold more information but for now i will just use the above examples.

Why would I be intrested?
Well if you're trying to climb the search engines this helps and you can also use robots.txt to save your bandwidth by stopping search engines going to pages that you consider unecessary.

Is this compulsory for SEO?
Truthfully, I don't think it is compulsory for SEO as you can gain a SE presence without the use of a robots.txt file but it does no harm having it and it helps the SE's out with their indexing etc'

Right, how do I do this?
Google the words "robots.txt" and you should find a website that creates the file for you, it takes no time at all. once you have the file upload it to your public_html folder. I got mine from www.mcanerin.com/EN/search-engine/robots-txt.asp

I don't have a website!
Build one

Ok, I read the information above but i'm stuck!
Leave a comment below or PM me and i'll help you out. I really is as easy as 1,2,3.

Note: robots.txt will give instructions to search engines. Spambots ignore robots.txt or choose not to follow instructions so this will not stop spambots crawling your website.


----------



## mt2002

*Helpful Registry Ticks*

Clicky

*Fast way to open control panel applets*

Each tool in the control panel is managed through a set of control panel files (*.cpl) in %systemroot%\. Because %systemroot% is inside of the PATH system var in Windows, we can run any of these control panel applets from the Run command.

Hit *Windows key+r* to bring up the run box.

Now, type in one of the following and hit enter to bring up the control panel applet.

access.cpl
appwiz.cpl
desk.cpl
findfast.cpl (Included in Office for Win95)
inetcpl.cpl
intl.cpl
joy.cpl
main.cpl
mlcfg32.cpl
mmsys.cpl
modem.cpl
netcpl.cpl
odbccp32.cpl
password.cpl
sticpl.cpl
sysdm.cpl
themes.cpl
timedate.cpl
wgpocpl.cpl

They are many more then the above


----------



## Larry Johnson

cool thx for tip


----------



## Larry Johnson

thats great i always wondered how to do this.


----------



## John Burns

Recommended laptop stand. The Aviator stand is great for me, in that it folds flat - is very durable, lightweight, very portable and easy to use. I am not an employee of this site or have any connection with them - just wanting to share with anyone who needs this type laptop stand. I find it very useful.

http://www.keynamics.com/


----------



## ferrija1

I love the Griffin Elevator. :up:
http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/elevator


----------



## da_ab

i'm using this one, got it from walmart for only $17.00. love it :up:

http://www.rolodex.com/sanford/cons...1&product=SNROCat150008&subCat2=SNROCat150002


----------



## ferrija1

Ultimate Collection of Firefox 3 Tips and Tricks
http://techie-buzz.com/collections/ultimate-list-of-firefox-3-tips-and-tricks.html


----------



## John Burns

ferrija1 said:


> I love the Griffin Elevator. :up:
> http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/elevator


Looks great - but, does it fold up so it can be carried around?


----------



## ferrija1

It doesn't fold up per se, but it can be taken apart into three pieces.


----------



## franca

Top 10 Computer Annoyances and How to Fix Them


----------



## franca

RocketDock for Windows XP and Vista


----------



## ferrija1

Best Firefox Add-On Ever
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6067


----------



## iltos

ferrija1 said:


> best firefox add-on ever
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/6067


:d


----------



## iltos

^^^^^ok....that's wierd....it's supposed to be the big, stupid grin smilie


----------



## iltos

works in random


----------



## iltos

and here, too....

little sever glitch....oh well....sorry for the hijack


----------



## MikeSwim07

:d 

test

It has to be colon capitol D


----------



## iltos

MikeSwim07 said:


> :d
> 
> test
> 
> It has to be colon capitol D


yeah, i know....all i did was push the  button
the :d is what came up


----------



## MikeSwim07

oh i see


----------



## hewee

iltos said:


> :d


It does not work because you need to add more then just the  so a short word or something. This was posted years ago here someplace also.


----------



## iltos

hewee said:


> It does not work because you need to add more then just the  so a short word or something. This was posted years ago here someplace also.


oh, yeah.....three characters 
thanks, hewee :up:
i'd forgotten


----------



## hewee

iltos said:


> oh, yeah.....three characters
> thanks, hewee :up:
> i'd forgotten


Yep something like that. But I think some of the other smilies you could post just the smilies but it was the Big Grin one that the D gets changed into a d so it kills the smile if you got less then three characters.


----------



## franca

Troubleshooting Your High Speed Internet Connection


----------



## billyb1987

Thanks again!


----------



## hewee

franca said:


> Troubleshooting Your High Speed Internet Connection


Well some of my trouble is not just comcast but the computer.
My old computer I know got slower speeds then I should get or pay for.
But I got a new Dell and did some speed test on it and some speed test site the speed was about the same for both computers and other a little faster and then others a lot faster and I was getting the 6 Mb speed I am paying for. 
But My fastest download speed with down at 32.69 Mb/s and up at 3.20 Mb/s was this here on the Dell.


On the old computer this is about the best I will ever get.



I can not look at my history because even going there on my old PC it is info they keep at there site and I moved this month.

Slowest I got from this site on the new Dell is this one.



But that is way back east so you know some places the speed will get slower.

Then again to really download a file it is faster on the Dell to but can still get as slow as the old computer from some sites.

I pay for a 6 Mb download speed so was really happy to see the faster speed because of a faster computer. Also old computer had 98 with all the speed tweaks on it and new one has XP pro without speed tweaks but the ones made to firefox settings.


----------



## franca

How To, 
Play the Shut-Down Facebook Scrabulous via a Proxy.


----------



## iltos

abra cadabra


----------



## iltos

iltos said:


> abra cadabra


ok...so simply replying didn't work...how 'bout quoting something?


----------



## iltos




----------



## franca

iltos said:


>


Thank-you.......iltos...:up:


----------



## franca

Setting up a new computer

Your one stop troubleshooting spot


----------



## EAFiedler

iltos said:


> abra cadabra


You have to refresh the page to see the, opening thread, reply.


----------



## ChuckE

iltos said:


>


and Thank you too, *iltos*


----------



## iltos

EAFiedler said:


> You have to refresh the page to see the, opening thread, reply.


thanks....i seem to be the only mod who didn't know that


----------



## franca

Hey! Firefox should be free to download


----------



## quicktutes1

Thank you for providing useful tips.We want some more advanced tips.


----------



## franca

Instant Shutdown in Windows Vista


----------



## Davidpeter

Thank you for your tips


----------



## franca

Make reading the web easier than ever


----------



## franca

Firefox or Internet Explorer doesn't display all pictures or backgrounds


----------



## franca

Import Outlook Contacts into Gmail WITH Street Addresses


----------



## franca

Rescue My Music from Windows Media Player WMA to MP3?


----------



## mt2002

*Reveal NTLDR boot paths and options*

If you are using any Windows NT line of operating systems that use the NTLDR bootloader (ie, Windows XP) you can apply a small trick during bootup for NTLDR to display more information before startup.

1. Boot into the *Windows Advanced Boot Menu* by tapping *F8*.
2. Hit *<esc>* to go to the *OS Selection Screen*.
3. At this screen, type in *unsupporteddebug* while the menu is displayed. Keep in mind there is nothing displayed to tell you what is being typed. After typing the above, additional information will be automatically displayed at the bottom of the screen.

*Warning*

Attempting to go back to a different menu (By pressing F5 or F8) may crash NTLDR or corrupt the first line of the display do to a buffer overrun bug. I recommend just restarting again by pressing the power button.

*Further Notes*

There is a method to allow you to edit boot options at boot time. Ill need to experiment with it a little though. If I get it working Ill post it here!


----------



## franca

Backup Your Favorites (Bookmarks)


----------



## franca

Analog Clock Adds a Classic Timepiece to Your System Tray


----------



## franca

Get clean


----------



## dr911

franca said:


> Analog Clock Adds a Classic Timepiece to Your System Tray


Hey franca,

Analog Clock is NOT getting good reviews.....


> I've entirely replaced my taskbar with emerge desktop and samurize - I now have a fuzzy clock (so now it's telling me it's "Seven o'clock", and in five minutes it will be "Five past seven", is there anything like this available for normal explorer?





> Not sure why I seem to be the only one having problems, but nothing shows up when I run it (except the process). I'm on Vista 64 bit. Furthermore, the EULA in the installation package refers to the program as being a 30-day demo ... which is never mentioned elsewhere. If I hadn't gotten the file direct from cnet (which was linked to from the developer's website) I'd be suspicious now. Did anyone else have these issues?





> Sure, but you have to let the task bar take up 20% of your screen real estate just to look at the clock. I MUCH prefer ClockX (www.clocx.net) since you can float it on top other windows and make it transparent to whatever amount you want. Plus ClockX is free as in beer.





> Analog Clock will not totally uninstall! Grr!!


I'm not too sure about this find. Read for yourself:http://lifehacker.com/5078415/analog-clock-adds-a-classic-timepiece-to-your-system-tray

But, thanks anyway.....franca !!


----------



## bp936

try piclens now called Cooliris, It is an amazing program, I just wish I had more than a slow dial-up. Google pictures appear instantly on my friend's computer with highspeed, they are a bit slower on my computer.


----------



## franca

Google Launches Voice and Video Chat Inside Gmail


----------



## franca

Tracking down free security software


----------



## mt2002

This might be more known then my previous posts, but if you hit *Ctrl+C* during any command line program currently running, it will break out of the command and return back to the prompt.

Pretty useful trick if you are running commands like *ping /n 100 somehost* or the like...


----------



## franca

AVG Update Error - Video Tip


----------



## franca

Does that computer have enough hard drive space?


----------



## Mumbodog

"Attempting to go back to a different menu (By pressing F5 or F8) may crash NTLDR or corrupt the first line of the display do to a buffer overrun bug. I recommend just restarting again by pressing the power button."

Hit enter, works.

Thanks for the tip


----------



## franca

Flash Drive Reminder


----------



## franca

Correcting some spyware infections with an often overlooked tool


----------



## franca

Clean up your computer for the New Year


----------



## franca

Don't buy a new computer yet


----------



## hewee

franca said:


> Don't buy a new computer yet


I know I should of spend more money and got the Apple Pro but did the next cheaper then and got a Dell Vostro with XP Pro installed and a CD with it and another with Vista that I will not install.

So it was also cheaper because of all the image programs I have that are for Windows. I thing a couple they have Windows and Mac installers on them.


----------



## John Burns

hewee said:


> I know I should of spend more money and got the Apple Pro but did the next cheaper then and got a Dell Vostro with XP Pro installed and a CD with it and another with Vista that I will not install.
> 
> So it was also cheaper because of all the image programs I have that are for Windows. I thing a couple they have Windows and Mac installers on them.


I guess we think alike - I also replaced a home pc with a Dell Vostro Desktop and bought a Dell Vostro Laptop - both with XP. I am very satisfied with my decision at this point. I upgraded them sufficiently that they can handle Vista - and I am thinking (and hoping) they likewise will be adequate for upgrade Windows 7 when it comes out, so I won't have to deal with Vista in the interim.


----------



## hewee

John Burns said:


> I guess we think alike - I also replaced a home pc with a Dell Vostro Desktop and bought a Dell Vostro Laptop - both with XP. I am very satisfied with my decision at this point. I upgraded them sufficiently that they can handle Vista - and I am thinking (and hoping) they likewise will be adequate for upgrade Windows 7 when it comes out, so I won't have to deal with Vista in the interim.


Hey they are a nice Dell computer and I am also very happy with my Dell Vostro 410. 
I was looking and looking but also not getting it yet because I was going to move. I keep seeing the free upgrades on this or that come and go.
Will I locked and did great because I got the CPU upgrade also and free shipping. I also checked out the prices other ways at Dell by looking at cheaper or higher price models that had what you wanted or more of what you wanted and it was cheaper to get the Dell Vostro 410 at I think $700 something and upgrade to it a lot of things.
Darn even the order email and what I was told on the phone on the cost was less when they billed my CC. It was about $30.00 less and no way I could tell how that happen but hey it did.

Hey my sister had a Dell work station and it was like almost 4 years old when trouble started and it was all covered by the Warranty but Dell could not fix it and her Warranty was going to end in a week. 
They replaced the whole computer with a new computer that was bigger and faster because this was I think around April or May 2008 and you know how things have changed in 4 years so that was great. The model she had they no longer had so she got a better one and better everything a week before the 4 year Warranty was over with. 
But it gets even better because she now has a much better computer that cost nothing but also a new Warranty. I forgot to ask and she was not sure about the Warranty but she said if she it is not going to cover another 4 years she would be happy to only pay to add the other 3 years on the Warranty to get a 4 year Warranty again because it sure did her good having it and Dell did her good also with the Warranty.
Now not sure if she got treated better because of all the Dells she gets from Dell because she deals with Dell at work because of the network at church she works on and they but Dell. I am waiting for a new use Dell that is a P3 that she got when they got newer ones. But she will not let me have it till she erases the drive.
Cool thing also is she knows the whole history of the computer from the date they got it and what it cost and what was added and all the places in the church it was at and who and what the computer was used for. I think they were both used for the sound system. 
She has gotten others in the pass also and will get more in the years ahead. So I hope I can get some more free ones also.


----------



## franca

Customizing your iPhone


----------



## ekim68

I meant to say this on the first day of the year, but this is close...*Back up your data*

A good time to put stuff on CDs or flash drives. :up:


----------



## franca

Make your passwords unbreakable but memorable


----------



## Imanuel4u

Can anyone tell me what is kiosk mode ?


----------



## ChuckE

Kiosk directly means a "walk up stand," like a corner newspaper stand, or a Directory Directions booth in a mall.

"Kiosk mode" in a computer is where you make it so that the public can openly use the computer for some particular application and there are some very defined (by the administrator) limitations put on that should prevent the user from doing other actions. An example might be a open area computer, in a bank, to see what sort of loans are available. You are not providing that computer for the public to surf the net, and securities should be in place to prevent such activity.


----------



## franca

Use CCleaner Monthly


----------



## franca

Cleaning and removing Antivirus 2009 from your computer


----------



## franca

Five Best Portable Applications


----------



## franca

What to do with an AVG found virus sreen


----------



## John Burns

Imanuel4u - WOT doesn't like your links - I get a warning on each of them - what gives? These are the ones:

microsoft support spyware removal dell support


----------



## John Burns

franca said:


> What to do with an AVG found virus sreen


Thanks for tip!


----------



## hewee

John Burns said:


> Imanuel4u - WOT doesn't like your links - I get a warning on each of them - what gives? These are the ones:
> 
> microsoft support spyware removal dell support


Same here but it is the hosts file doing it. Blocked: www.iyogi.net


----------



## aladin

woho man its really nice article or tip.good going keep it up..take a one more thumbs up from me....:up:


----------



## franca

Laptop Battery Life


----------



## MikeSwim07

franca said:


> Laptop Battery Life


Wow, I never knew that. Nice link


----------



## franca

How to use public hotspots safely


----------



## franca

Have your Mac start a program when you start the computer


----------



## hewee

franca said:


> Have your Mac start a program when you start the computer


Was not a make but windows 95 or 98. I think my sister had 98SE.
I was doing some reading on tricks to do on computers for April Fools and made up some .html pages pointing to a folder I hide on her computer with images, sounds and warnings and had a batch file or shortcut I think that just started up Netscape at bootup and started the page that said some and asked her things and then I had other things for what ever answer I got. 
H never knew my sister had so much steam in her because she was blowing steam that day.


----------



## franca

Stop the Microsoft Office Agreement


----------



## franca

Lost Outlook Express toolbar - Video Tip


----------



## franca

The spell checker in Firefox works everywhere!


----------



## franca

Print just what you want - Video Tip


----------



## franca

Removing temporary files


----------



## franca

OpenWith.org Tells Your Mom How to Open That File (For Free)


----------



## Mumbodog

franca said:


> Removing temporary files


wrong link :-(


----------



## Mumbodog

franca said:


> Print just what you want - Video Tip


Page not found! :-(


----------



## franca

Mumbodog said:


> Page not found! :-(


Must have been removed.......try HERE


----------



## franca

Mumbodog said:


> wrong link :-(


Sorry about that.....This should work.......HERE.


----------



## Mumbodog

All working now, thanks!


----------



## franca

Mumbodog said:


> All working now, thanks!


:up: :up: :up:


----------



## franca

Stop a document from printing


----------



## ChuckE

Now that was a good clue, *franca*! Not so much about the particular link, but the actual link format. Which was:
http://www.komando.com/tips/index.aspx?id=6294

But, again it was NOT THAT address, but the clue that the collection of Kim's Tips were indexed. I had not looked at the URL before, nor noticed that they were indexed.

So I started playing around with inserting other numbers, just to see what I might stumble upon. I found that using the numbers, which seem to start at 70 (a note from Kim regarding her 4 year old kid, "Graduation Day" dated 8/15/2005) 
http://www.komando.com/tips/index.aspx?id=70
and, so far, on up to (as of today) 6332 ("Keep a private journal online")
http://www.komando.com/tips/index.aspx?id=6332

So, one interesting Tip was "It's my birthday"
http://www.komando.com/tips/index.aspx?id=6300
Which was to show you things that are free to those of you who still have birthdays.
Please forgive me if you've already covered the "It's my birthday" topic, but I thought it was interesting.

Thanks again for the insight, the clue. Now I want to see if I can find a complete numerical listing of all the Tips.


----------



## franca

ChuckE said:


> Now that was a good clue, *franca*! Not so much about the particular link, but the actual link format. Which was:
> http://www.komando.com/tips/index.aspx?id=6294
> 
> But, again it was NOT THAT address, but the clue that the collection of Kim's Tips were indexed. I had not looked at the URL before, nor noticed that they were indexed.
> 
> So I started playing around with inserting other numbers, just to see what I might stumble upon. I found that using the numbers, which seem to start at 70 (a note from Kim regarding her 4 year old kid, "Graduation Day" dated 8/15/2005)
> http://www.komando.com/tips/index.aspx?id=70
> and, so far, on up to (as of today) 6332 ("Keep a private journal online")
> http://www.komando.com/tips/index.aspx?id=6332
> 
> So, one interesting Tip was "It's my birthday"
> http://www.komando.com/tips/index.aspx?id=6300
> Which was to show you things that are free to those of you who still have birthdays.
> Please forgive me if you've already covered the "It's my birthday" topic, but I thought it was interesting.
> 
> Thanks again for the insight, the clue. Now I want to see if I can find a complete numerical listing of all the Tips.


Thanks for your input chuck :up:, I'm sure we'll get it sorted one way or another.....


----------



## franca

Chrome gets even faster!.... Here


----------



## franca

Speed Up Firefox by Limiting History Size


----------



## franca

Chrome the Only Browser Standing in Pwn2Own Contest


----------



## Gamajobert

One problem with Chrome is its incognito facility. Now your kids can D/L anything and you will have no idea what they have been looking at.


----------



## RootbeaR

No mention of Opera.


----------



## elocs

franca said:


> Speed Up Firefox by Limiting History Size


An interesting tip, but please indulge me: "Preferences"--where?


----------



## franca

elocs said:


> An interesting tip, but please indulge me: "Preferences"--where?


Tools / Options / Privacy........as U can see I have mine set @ 2


----------



## elocs

franca said:


> Tools / Options / Privacy........as U can see I have mine set @ 2


Thank you very much, that was perfectly clear and I set mine to 2 also. 90 days is a bit long.


----------



## hewee

I keep the history at 5 days. I can go less days but if I miss going to a site a couple days I can still have may history to use so limit it to 5 days. 
If I want to cut back all the added links I can delete sites and or days from the history also. 
I wish you could black list or make a white list so you only get a history from site on your white list and all others are blocked.

Note:
You may want to up the history to 30 days or more if you want the history but are going to be gone on a trip so when you get back your still have the history to use. You can then lower the days it keeps your history. Plus you never really add to the history because you was not online but away on a trip.


----------



## franca

From Kim Komando Web-site..

Are you Confickers prey?

3/28/2009

SPONSORED BY Carbonite
E-Mail This
Printer-Friendly

Conficker is the latest horror show, and its coming your way. It certainly sounds scary. An estimated 12 million computers have been infected. The virus is currently dormant. But its programmed to do something on April 1.

Does anyone know what the something is? Nope. Conficker has essentially built a massive and powerful botnet. But nobody knows what this army of infected computers will do. It could spread spam or cyberterrorism. Or it could be an elaborate prank (activating on April Fools Day).

I dont think its a prank. Its too sophisticated. But prank or not, it will probably do a lot of damage. So, its important to know that youre secure.

Blocking Conficker

Conficker is worrisome because its hard to detect. It hasnt done anything yet. So, there arent many clues that its on your computer. Its creator has repeatedly updated it to avoid detection.

The virus gets updates and instructions by checking a Web site. But it doesnt just check one Web site. Oh, no. That would make its creator too easy to find or stop. It checks hundreds of sites every day.

Understanding how it works gives you a way to block it. You can stop it from contacting those hundreds of sites. If it cant get instructions, it cant do anything.


1 2 3 Next >


----------



## clsxmas

The URL provided doesn't work for obtaining instructions unless one is registered


----------



## franca

franca said:


> From Kim Komando Web-site..
> 
> Are you Confickers prey?
> 
> 3/28/2009
> 
> SPONSORED BY Carbonite
> E-Mail This
> Printer-Friendly
> 
> Conficker is the latest horror show, and its coming your way. It certainly sounds scary. An estimated 12 million computers have been infected. The virus is currently dormant. But its programmed to do something on April 1.
> 
> Does anyone know what the something is? Nope. Conficker has essentially built a massive and powerful botnet. But nobody knows what this army of infected computers will do. It could spread spam or cyberterrorism. Or it could be an elaborate prank (activating on April Fools Day).
> 
> I dont think its a prank. Its too sophisticated. But prank or not, it will probably do a lot of damage. So, its important to know that youre secure.
> 
> Blocking Conficker
> 
> Conficker is worrisome because its hard to detect. It hasnt done anything yet. So, there arent many clues that its on your computer. Its creator has repeatedly updated it to avoid detection.
> 
> The virus gets updates and instructions by checking a Web site. But it doesnt just check one Web site. Oh, no. That would make its creator too easy to find or stop. It checks hundreds of sites every day.
> 
> Understanding how it works gives you a way to block it. You can stop it from contacting those hundreds of sites. If it cant get instructions, it cant do anything.
> 
> Here


----------



## franca

How To
Protect Your Windows PC from the Conficker Worm


Conficker Worm April 1 Virus - Do NOT Panic


----------



## franca

"How to upgrade to AVG 8.5 Free - Video Tip"]How to upgrade to AVG 8.5 Free - Video Tip

 HERE


----------



## Gamajobert

At this very moment IE8 is being automatically downloaded by Windows Update - on which I already have IE8. It's still downloading and when I went into a link above - it told me that IE is not my default browser. Go figure.


----------



## franca

Internet Explorer 8 will start showing up in updates.

Internet Explorer 8 will start showing up in updates
Monday, April 13th, 2009 | Internet Tips, Riding Shotgun with Rick, Tech News | Rick

Windows Vista users need to be on the lookout for the new version of Internet Explorer, Internet Explorer 8. Hopefully most of you are using Firefox and this wont matter, but if you are an Internet Explorer users, do not install this optional update for at least a couple of months. Already it is known to cause conflicts with other applications and is generally not stable enough for daily use yet.

Let other people continue the beta testing of IE8 and use Firefox insteador Google Chrome.


----------



## franca

Helpful E-Hints
















DID YOU KNOW?





Peel a banana from the bottom and you won't have to pick the little "stringy things" off of it. That's how the primates do it.






Take your bananas apart when you get home from the store. If you leave them connected at the stem, they ripen faster.





Store your opened chunks of cheese in aluminum foil. It will stay fresh much longer and not mold.





Peppers with 3 bumps on the bottom are sweeter and better for eating. Peppers with 4 bumps on the bottom are firmer and better 
for cooking. 



Add a teaspoon of water when frying ground beef. It will help pull the grease away from the meat while cooking.




To really make scrambled eggs or omelets rich add a couple of spoonfuls of sour cream ,cream cheese, or heavy cream in, then beat them up.






For a cool brownie treat, make brownies as directed. Melt Andes mints in double 
broiler and pour over warm brownies. Let set for a wonderful minty frosting.




Add garlic immediately to a recipe if you want a light taste of garlic and at the end of the recipe if your want a stronger taste of garlic.






Leftover snickers bars from Halloween make a delicious dessert. Simply chop them up with the food chopper. Peel, core and slice a few apples.. Place them in a baking dish and sprinkle the chopped candy bars over the apples. Bake at 350 for 15 minutes!!! Serve alone or with vanilla ice cream.Yummm! 

Reheat Pizza

Heat up leftover pizza in a nonstick skillet on top of the stove, set heat to med-low and heat till warm. This keeps the crust crispy. No soggy micro pizza. I saw this on the cooking channel and it really works.

Easy 
Deviled Eggs 

Put cooked egg yolks in a zip lock bag. Seal, mash till they are all broken up. Add remainder of ingredients, reseal, keep mashing it up mixing 
thoroughly, cut the tip of the baggy, squeeze mixture into egg. Just throw bag away when done Easy clean up.


Expanding Frosting


When you buy a container of cake frosting from the store, whip it with your mixer for a few minutes. You can double it in size. You get to frost more cake/cupcakes with the same amount. You also eat less sugar and calories per serving.

Reheating 
refrigerated 
bread 

To warm biscuits, pancakes, or muffins that were refrigerated, place them in a microwave with a cup of water. The increased moisture will keep 
the food moist and help it reheat faster.



Newspaper weeds away

Start putting in your plants, work the nutrients in your soil. Wet newspapers, put layers around the plants overlapping as you go. Cover with 
mulch and forget about weeds. Weeds will get through some gardening plastic but they will not get through wet newspapers.




Broken 
Glass 

Use a wet cotton ball or Q-tip to pick up the small shards of glass you can't see easily.
No More Mosquitoes


Place a dryer sheet in your pocket. It will keep the mosquitoes away.


Squirrel Away! 

To keep squirrels from eating your plants, sprinkle your plants with cayenne pepper. The cayenne pepper doesn't hurt the plant and the 
squirrels won't come near it.







Flexible vacuum

To get something out of a heat register or under the fridge, add an empty paper towel roll or empty gift wrap roll to your vacuum. It can be 
bent or flattened to get in narrow openings.




Reducing Static Cling

Pin a small safety pin to the seam of your slip and you will not have a clingy skirt or dress. Same thing works with slacks that cling when wearing panty hose. Place pin in seam of slacks and ... ta da! ... static is gone.


Measuring Cups 

Before you pour sticky substances into a measuring cup, fill with hot water. Dump out the hot water, but don't dry cup. Next, add your ingredient, such as peanut butter, and watch how easily it comes right out.

Foggy Windshield? 

Hate foggy windshields? Buy a chalkboard eraser and keep it in the glove box of your car . When the windows fog, rub with the eraser! Works better than a cloth!

Reopening envelope

If you seal an envelope and then realize you forgot to include something inside, just place your sealed envelope in the freezer for an hour or two. Viola! It unseals easily.




Conditioner 
Use your hair conditioner to shave your legs. It's cheaper than shaving cream and leaves your legs really smooth.. It's also a great way to use up the conditioner you bought but didn't like when you tried it in your hair. 






Goodbye Fruit Flies

To get rid of pesky fruit flies, take a small glass, fill it 1/2" with Apple Cider Vinegar and 2 drops of dish washing liquid; mix well. You will find those flies drawn to the cup and gone forever!


Get Rid of Ants 

Put small piles of cornmeal where you see ants. They eat it, take it "home," can't digest it so it kills them. It may take a week or so, especially 
if it rains, but it works and you don't have the worry about pets or small children being harmed!
INFO ABOUT CLOTHES DRYERS

The heating unit went out on my dryer! The gentleman that fixes things around the house told us that he wanted to show us something and he went over to the dryer and pulled out the lint filter. It was clean. (I always clean the lint from the filter after every load clothes.) He told us that he wanted to show us something; he took the filter over to the sink and ran hot water over it. The lint filter is made of a mesh material ... I'm sure you know what your dryer's lint filter looks like. Well ... the hot water just sat on top of the mesh! It didn't go through it at all! He told us that dryer sheets cause a film over that mesh and that's what burns out the heating unit. You can't SEE the film, but it's there. It's what is in the dryer 
sheets to make your clothes soft and static free ... that nice fragrance too. You know how they can feel waxy when you take them out of the box .. well this stuff builds up on your clothes and on your lint screen. This is also what causes dryer units to potentially burn your house down.

He said the best way to keep your dryer working for a very long time (and to keep your electric bill lower) is to take that filter out and wash it with hot soapy water and an old toothbrush (or other brush) at least every six months. That perserves the life of the dryer at least twice as long! How about that!?! Learn something new everyday! I certainly did n't know dryer sheets would do that. So, I thought I'd share!



Note: I went to my dryer and tested my screen by running water on it. The water ran through a little bit but mostly collected all the water in the mesh screen. I washed it with warm soapy water and a nylon brush and I had it done in 30 seconds.. Then when I rinsed it ... the water ran right thru the screen! There wasn't any puddling at all! That repairman knew what he was talking about!


----------



## ChuckE

Well, this is the "Tip of the Day" forum, I just never realized that Heloise was a member.


----------



## Mumbodog

> Store your opened chunks of cheese in aluminum foil. It will stay fresh much longer and not mold.


I would like to know the science behind that. Better than sealed plastic bags?


----------



## franca

Mumbodog said:


> I would like to know the science behind that. Better than sealed plastic bags?


 Storing Cheese


----------



## franca

Microsoft Fix it Solution Center


----------



## franca

Save time and clicks when deleting mail online


----------



## franca

10 Skills EVERY computer user should have (or learn)


----------



## hewee

franca said:


> 10 Skills EVERY computer user should have (or learn)


Good info but also funny and things are left out.
"Download files from the Internet" and people know how to do so but lots do not know how to find the file once they downloaded it.
Also there is nothing on protection and now days you don't just going downloading or getting online with it or your be in trouble and have you PC popping up ads or other Malware and be a spam bot or something.


----------



## hewee

Got a web site you can not get to?
Do you know if it is just you or your ISP?
Is the site down for just you or everyone?

Well now you can find out unless your ISP is down so you can not check out anything.

Go to down for everyone or just me?

If a site is down for everyone your see this.


> It's not just you! forums.techguy.org looks down from here.


Or your see this one and know it is your ISP or someone along the way.


> It's just you. forums.techguy.org is up.


----------



## etc123

List Of All The Computer Acronyms


----------



## hewee

How to be a good kid.

It's Mother's day so why are you here and not over seeing your Mom?


----------



## Lockeyp

To copy anytihing off the net (ie) TXT . what I do is highlight the txt . Goto the beginning of the txt that you want to copy 'Left click the mouse, drag the mouse to reveal a Thich Blue Line this line is called the high-lighter once you've did that the next step is to copy & paste there are two ways to do this in Windows (the way that I do it. Right click the mouse which revealse the Copy - Select All - Print - Pint Preview ---Open a New Document in Word then click paste. 
FOR IMAGES -- Do the same but come from one corners to the other when it turns blue Copy & Paste as before 
The 2nd Way is to Highlight use short cuts CTRL+C / CTRL+V.

Lockeyp


----------



## RootbeaR

Lockeyp said:


> FOR IMAGES -- Do the same but come from one corners to the other when it turns blue Copy & Paste as before
> The 2nd Way is to Highlight use short cuts CTRL+C / CTRL+V.
> 
> Lockeyp


For images, skip the dragging/selecting. A simple R-click > Copy, is all that is needed.


----------



## ChuckE

Lockeyp said:


> To copy anytihing off the net (ie) TXT . what I do is highlight the txt . Goto the beginning of the txt that you want to copy 'Left click the mouse, drag the mouse to reveal a Thich Blue Line this line is called the high-lighter once you've did that the next step is to copy & paste there are two ways to do this in Windows (the way that I do it. Right click the mouse which revealse the Copy - Select All - Print - Pint Preview ---Open a New Document in Word then click paste.
> FOR IMAGES -- Do the same but come from one corners to the other when it turns blue Copy & Paste as before
> The 2nd Way is to Highlight use short cuts CTRL+C / CTRL+V.


Reading through what you are mentioning...

First, if a person just needs to copy something; they do not, or may not, want to use Word to paste the result into. So, it might be more useful to leave their program of choice open as to what they can paste into. I use many different programs to paste my selected items from a webpage, it depends upon what I need it for. Sometimes I even copy/paste into another webpage elsewhere. 
(I know way too many people who copy&paste images, that they want to keep, into Word documents. All because that is what they were told to do it. Instead, if it is an image to keep, just paste it into an image program and save as an image format, not a Word document.)

Second, if all you want to do is *print* the selected text or image you don't have to paste into anything. Most, if not all, browsers (including Internet Explorer) have the ability to print just the selected items. Look for the command that gives you the option to just print the "Selection"
Most times I use the Print Preview window, and then select the "Selection" (IE8 Print Preview calls it "As selected on screen") button.


----------



## Lockeyp

Thanks ChuckE for putting me straight on these points I'll consider myself repremanded.

Cheers

Lockeyp


----------



## ChuckE

Sorry, it was not a reprimand. Just an observation that to give a more exacting response usually limits the reader into believing that is the ONLY way. We should all know, by now, that there are many roads that lead to computer heaven.


----------



## clsxmas

ChuckE said:


> Sorry, it was not a reprimand. Just an observation that to give a more exacting response usually limits the reader into believing that is the ONLY way. We should all know, by now, that there are many roads that lead to computer heaven.


That's a really good point. These ideas help all of us to pick and choose. :up:


----------



## franca

Apply a Cut Onion to Soothe Bee Stings


----------



## franca

5 Things Your Cell Phone Could Do 

FIRST
Emergency

The Emergency Number worldwide for Mobile is 112. If you find Yourself out of the coverage area of your mobile network and there is an Emergency, dial 112 and the mobile will search any existing network to Establish the emergency number for you, and interestingly, this number 112 can be dialed even if the keypad is locked. Try it out.

SECOND
Have you locked your keys in the car?

Does your car have remote keyless entry? This may come in handy someday. Good reason to own a cell phone: If you lock your keys In the car and the spare keys are at home, call someone at home on their cell phone from your cell phone. Hold your cell phone about a foot From your car door and have the person at your home press the unlock button, holding it near the mobile phone on their end. Your car will unlock. Saves someone from having to drive your keys to you. Distance is no object. You could be hundreds of miles away, and if you can reach someone who has the other 'remote' for your car, you can unlock the doors (or the trunk).

Editor's Note: It works fine! We tried it out and it unlocked our car over a cell phone!'

THIRD
Hidden Battery Power

Imagine your cell battery is very low. To activate, press the keys *3370#. Your cell phone will restart with this reserve and the instrument will show a 50% increase in battery. This reserve will get charged when you charge your cell phone next time.

FOURTH
How to disable a STOLEN mobile phone?

To check your Mobile phone's serial number, key in the following Digits on your phone: *#06#. A 15-digit code will appear on the screen. This number is unique to your handset. Write it down and keep it somewhere safe.

If your phone gets stolen, you can phone your service provider and give them this code. They will then be able to block your handset so even if the thief changes the SIM card, your phone will be totally useless. You probably won't get your phone back, but at least you know that whoever stole it can't use/sell it either. If everybody does this, there would be no point in people stealing mobile phones. 

And Fin ally..... 

FIFTH
Free Directory Service for Cells

Cell phone companies are charging us $1.00 to $1.75 or more for 411 information calls when they don't have to. Most of us do not carry a telephone directory in our vehicle, which makes this situation even more of a problem. When you need to use the 411 information option, simply dial: (800)FREE411 (800)FREE411, or (800) 373-3411 (800) 373-3411 without incurring any charge at all. Program this i nto your cell phone now.


----------



## Ratboy

franca said:


> 5 Things Your Cell Phone Could Do


http://urbanlegends.about.com/od/business/a/cellphone_tips.htm


----------



## ChuckE

franca said:


> 5 Things Your Cell Phone Could Do
> ...
> SECOND
> Have you locked your keys in the car?
> 
> Does your car have remote keyless entry? This may come in handy someday. Good reason to own a cell phone: If you lock your keys In the car and the spare keys are at home, call someone at home on their cell phone from your cell phone. Hold your cell phone about a foot From your car door and have the person at your home press the unlock button, holding it near the mobile phone on their end. Your car will unlock. Saves someone from having to drive your keys to you. Distance is no object. You could be hundreds of miles away, and if you can reach someone who has the other 'remote' for your car, you can unlock the doors (or the trunk).
> 
> Editor's Note: It works fine! We tried it out and it unlocked our car over a cell phone!'
> 
> ...


You will find people who say that they have tried this, and for THEM it worked.

There is a reason for that. They tried this when the person who has the key transmitting the "unlock" code ("into the one cell phone", ha!) is within reasonable distance to the actual car. You see, in their mind, the "unlock" code was sent through the cell phone. It doesn't occur to them that the person pressing the unlock button is also nearby.

What a maroon! (as Bugs used to say).


----------



## Blackmirror

Build Your Own Wireless Signal Booster with Pringles.


----------



## voltronDefender

Hi;

Yes, I agree with hewee I also use FastStone Capture. It gives you a feature where you can scroll down and save the whole web page to either a image format or if you have Adobe, a pdf format. Another is PicPick which is also the same in capabilities. But I like Faststone better. 

Regards, 

voltronDefender


----------



## NexRad

etc123 said:


> List Of All The Computer Acronyms


Thanks for that website!!:up:


----------



## mom2inky

franca..just saw your "did you know" and love the one about the brownies! great tidbits!! my husband thought i was nuts putting a bounce sheet in his pocket to keep away the mosquitoes..but now he puts one above his head in bead! passing these on! thanks!


----------



## franca

mom2inky said:


> franca..just saw your "did you know" and love the one about the brownies! great tidbits!! my husband thought i was nuts putting a bounce sheet in his pocket to keep away the mosquitoes..but now he puts one above his head in bead! passing these on! thanks!


Thank you, and your very welcome......

DIY Roach Extermination


----------

